# Knitting Tea Party - 13th to 15th January 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 13th Januay 2012, also in the Gwaun Valley in Wales which still celebrates New Year according to the Julian calendar with the festival known as _Hen Galan_. Children take the day off school to go from house to house 'calenning', that is singing for sweets and coins. So I'll take the opportunity to wish everybody _Blwyddyn Newydd Dda!_

Tomorrow, Denmark will be celebrating the 40th anniversary of the accesson of Queen Margarethe II to the throne and I hope they have a great day.

I threw my darts at a wall map and this week they landed on Spitsbergen, where it's midnight; Winnipeg, where it's 5:00p.m.; and Tuvalu, where it's 11:00a.m., on Saturday and time for morning coffee. But wherever you are, I hope you'll enjoy dropping in for a chat over a cuppa at this week's Knitting Tea Party.

I've been busy this week and posted a couple of new egg cosy designs, if you've missed them, the _Eye of Horus_ is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53764-1.html

and _Aqua Fun_ is to be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54124-1.html

I hope you like them and have fun with my patterns.

As it's traditional to eat something sweet at _Hen Galen_, here's a little treat for all those with a liking for all things sugary, so take a day off from the diet!

Dave

*Cinnamon Tortilla Chips with Orange and Honey*
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*
2 flour tortillas, cut into thin strips
oil for shallow frying
3 oz (85g) caster sugar _(US = superfine sugar)_
2 tsp ground cinnamon
1 large orange, peeled and segmented
2 tbs honey

*Method:*
Mix together sugar and cinnamon and spread over a large plate.

Heat oil in a large pan and quickly fry the tortilla strips until golden.

Lift out of oil with a draining spoon and place in the sugar and cinnamon mixture, toss together to coat the strips whilst still hot. Leave to cool.

_To serve:_ Place the orange segments onto a plate, arrange tortilla strips on top of the orange pieces and drizzle with honey.

_This is also really good with tinned apricots, drained well and cut into slices._


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the wind is blowing to beat the band - the cable is going wacky - but thank you dave for the beginning of a new tea party - the high point of my friday.

still think aqua fun is my favorite so far - it is just too much.

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow! I've never made it on to the first page of the Tea party before, especially when I had just finished reading to the end of last week's - this is becoming the perpetual tea party, and it's great :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> the wind is blowing to beat the band - the cable is going wacky - but thank you dave for the beginning of a new tea party - the high point of my friday.
> 
> still think aqua fun is my favorite so far - it is just too much.
> 
> sam


I hope you don't get blown away by the wind. It's a still night here, with clear skies and very frosty.

It's little Ollie that makes it!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave 
My daughter asked me last night to make cinnamon tortilla chips. I'll have to try them with the oranges & honey. 

Sam
It is snowing & blowing here too. Started out raining this morning & snow by lunch time.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wow! I've never made it on to the first page of the Tea party before, especially when I had just finished reading to the end of last week's - this is becoming the perpetual tea party, and it's great :thumbup:


Well done! I had to type this week's greeting up rather quickly to get it posted on time!

I like the way it seems to toll on down the week, but I think it's probably best if I continue to start a new thread every Friday night, otherwise it'd soon become unmanageably large!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Have a good weekend everyone. 
I'm frustrated with computers and printers, so I will have my hands full for awhile. I might not be joining you again, until I fix or destroy something and maybe start all over!!!! 
Things like this are so exhausting! 

Fortunately the Austrailian Open starts this weekend so I'll see a bit of tennis in warm weather. That's something that might get help this mood 

Awwww. Izzy just jumped up to nuzzle me. That's comforting.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > the wind is blowing to beat the band - the cable is going wacky - but thank you dave for the beginning of a new tea party - the high point of my friday.
> ...


One thing you should know about Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada, and that is that the wind never ever stops blowing there. In Winnipeg the most famous corner is at Portage and Main. That is supposed to be the coldest spot in Canada for the simple reason that it does not matter on which side of the street corner you are on there, the wind does blow right through you!! I have a lot of relatives that live in Winnipeg and it is a pretty city.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dave
> My daughter asked me last night to make cinnamon tortilla chips. I'll have to try them with the oranges & honey.
> 
> Sam
> It is snowing & blowing here too. Started out raining this morning & snow by lunch time.


How's that for a coincidence? Do try them with the apricots too, we're not sure which we like best, but trying to work it out is fun!

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Hummmmm first page first time. How great has this week been. Returned back to work Wed after a 5 day vacation and oddly enough everything is going great. Off toeay and tomorrow and learned Thursday that I don't have to work a 16 hr shift on Sunday. Ihave been working 2- 16 hr shifts since November every week until they found someone to cover the afternoon shift on Sundays. This I hope will work out. Not sure if it will be a sure thing or not. I guess time will tell. I have a big crock pot of Bean Soup cooking. Started it late today so I am letting it cook slow and will leave it on all night and have a big hearty bowl of Home Made Bean soup tomorrow for a late lunch/dinner. It is smelling might good in my apartment right now. 

I have been working on baby things for my new GS arriving around the middle of March. Having so much fun working on things for him. I am diffently going to have a load of things for him by the time he is born. Can't wait.

Our weather has diffently taken a turn around change here in Michigan...USA. Snow!!!!!! I was so enjoying the warm weather. But I guess it had to come sooner or later. Not a whole lot though. Maybe a inch or so. But it is cold out there. Looking forward to that harty bowl of soup to eat to warm my innards tomorrow. Have a great weekend everyone and thanks Dave for this wonderful friday tea party. I look forward to it every week.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone! Long time no see...ha ha! Dandylion, good luck--been there. It's no fun to fight the machinery. Sam, sounds like a good day to work up some comfort food. I've got chicken in the crockpot and will shortly be mixing up some dumplings to throw in.

On the knitting front, I made up a baby sweater and hat this week that I didn't bother to write down as I went; then I decided I liked it well enough that I should have! So...I'm doing it again, using the first one as a model, with some adjustments. I'm actually working two at once, using baby yarn and size 6 needles for one and worsted and size 8 needles for the other. If the sizes work out fairly well, it could be one of those "you choose" patterns--we shall see. Right now, working out seed stitch increases through the rows is keeping me occupied.

I've also made bunuelos--basically flour tortillas fried in butter and sprinkled with cinnamon sugar, so I'm sure the recipe is fantastic! Of course, that's a no no for my partner, so maybe I will make some just for me. DD is still in Connecticut visiting her friend and having a great time. She'll be home Sunday night; tomorrow, we'll have one of the boys over to watch the football with his dad, so I expect making nachos will be on the agenda, too!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Have a good weekend everyone.
> I'm frustrated with computers and printers, so I will have my hands full for awhile. I might not be joining you again, until I fix or destroy something and maybe start all over!!!!
> Things like this are so exhausting!
> 
> ...


Good luck with the computer, it's always the printer that gets me, they have a mind of their own and a malicious sense of humour!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Brrrr!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dave, the chips sound really good. It's 6:36pm in West Virginia. Am a bit under the weather. Will be using my tea as a cough syrup with some Jack and honey. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Dave, the chips sound really good. It's 6:36pm in West Virginia. Am a bit under the weather. Will be using my tea as a cough syrup with some Jack and honey. Hope everyone a good weekend.


Just the ticket, drown the germs!

Dave


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, Dave and all KPers. It's 10 a.m. on Saturday in Adelaide, and like dandylion I'm looking forward to watching the Australian Open during the week. Surprised to be on page 1 (last time about page 17) but just transferred over from last week's entries which went to page 50: wow - it seems I'm doing little else (including knitting) than reading KP. Love your recipe, Dave. Incidentally, just as a matter of curiosity: you're obviously an intelligent and well-read man and I'm intrigued at your constant use of 'receipt' rather than 'recipe'. Is this an 'in' joke that, being fairly new to the tea party, I'm ignorant about? Certainly I'm delighted to be in receipt of your recipes!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, Dave and all KPers. It's 10 a.m. on Saturday in Adelaide, and like dandylion I'm looking forward to watching the Australian Open during the week. Surprised to be on page 1 (last time about page 17) but just transferred over from last week's entries which went to page 50: wow - it seems I'm doing little else (including knitting) than reading KP. Love your recipe, Dave. Incidentally, just as a matter of curiosity: you're obviously an intelligent and well-read man and I'm intrigued at your constant use of 'receipt' rather than 'recipe'. Is this an 'in' joke that, being fairly new to the tea party, I'm ignorant about? Certainly I'm delighted to be in receipt of your recipes!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Hummmmm first page first time. How great has this week been. Returned back to work Wed after a 5 day vacation and oddly enough everything is going great. Off toeay and tomorrow and learned Thursday that I don't have to work a 16 hr shift on Sunday. Ihave been working 2- 16 hr shifts since November every week until they found someone to cover the afternoon shift on Sundays. This I hope will work out. Not sure if it will be a sure thing or not. I guess time will tell. I have a big crock pot of Bean Soup cooking. Started it late today so I am letting it cook slow and will leave it on all night and have a big hearty bowl of Home Made Bean soup tomorrow for a late lunch/dinner. It is smelling might good in my apartment right now.
> 
> I have been working on baby things for my new GS arriving around the middle of March. Having so much fun working on things for him. I am diffently going to have a load of things for him by the time he is born. Can't wait.
> 
> Our weather has diffently taken a turn around change here in Michigan...USA. Snow!!!!!! I was so enjoying the warm weather. But I guess it had to come sooner or later. Not a whole lot though. Maybe a inch or so. But it is cold out there. Looking forward to that harty bowl of soup to eat to warm my innards tomorrow. Have a great weekend everyone and thanks Dave for this wonderful friday tea party. I look forward to it every week.


It's definitely soup weather here too! Good luck with the baby clothes, t's rather unusual, but none of my frends are expecting new arrivals at the moment, so I can work on a pattern for _The Lad_ that's been driving me mad.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey everyone! Long time no see...ha ha! Dandylion, good luck--been there. It's no fun to fight the machinery. Sam, sounds like a good day to work up some comfort food. I've got chicken in the crockpot and will shortly be mixing up some dumplings to throw in.
> 
> On the knitting front, I made up a baby sweater and hat this week that I didn't bother to write down as I went; then I decided I liked it well enough that I should have! So...I'm doing it again, using the first one as a model, with some adjustments. I'm actually working two at once, using baby yarn and size 6 needles for one and worsted and size 8 needles for the other. If the sizes work out fairly well, it could be one of those "you choose" patterns--we shall see. Right now, working out seed stitch increases through the rows is keeping me occupied.
> 
> I've also made bunuelos--basically flour tortillas fried in butter and sprinkled with cinnamon sugar, so I'm sure the recipe is fantastic! Of course, that's a no no for my partner, so maybe I will make some just for me. DD is still in Connecticut visiting her friend and having a great time. She'll be home Sunday night; tomorrow, we'll have one of the boys over to watch the football with his dad, so I expect making nachos will be on the agenda, too!


Sssh! Don't mention nachos or _The Gannets_ will want some!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Dave, the chips sound really good. It's 6:36pm in West Virginia. Am a bit under the weather. Will be using my tea as a cough syrup with some Jack and honey. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Tea with Jack and honey...may have to try that!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> I have been working on baby things for my new GS arriving around the middle of March. Having so much fun working on things for him. I am diffently going to have a load of things for him by the time he is born. Can't wait.


Is this your first one? My first GS was born March 17.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, the chips sound really good. It's 6:36pm in West Virginia. Am a bit under the weather. Will be using my tea as a cough syrup with some Jack and honey. Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> ...


For anybody who missed it, this is my favourite:

*Hot Bacardi Toddy

Ingredients:*
1 oz (30ml) Bacardi white rum
1 tbsp (15ml) clear honey
2 tsp (10ml) lemon juice
6 fl. oz (170ml) hot weak black tea

*To Mix:*
Coat the bottom of a glass mug with the honey. Add the lemon juice and Bacardi.

Make a cup of weak black tea and pour into the glass mug and stir well.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, if you dress warmly and bring along your hot toddy, you just may be able to stand at the corner of Portage and Main on a cold winter day!!! haha


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everybody. So glad it's Friday so we can start another Tea Party, I too have been reading all week, love it. 
Thanks Dave for hosting. I've never tried the chips with fruit and honey, have had them with just cinnamon, but that sounds good, may make some of those after grocery shopping tomorrow night. 
Sorlenna, mmm...Chicken and dumplings are so great, made that yesterday. 
I'm trying to work on a dog sweater that seems easy enough, but my printer also is having fits so trying to go back and forth from the directions to the chart is a pain. I may be in destruction mode with you Dandylion. Oh well, it'll get figured out, I'll just work on the gloves I'm trying to finish.
Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nachos are one of my favorites! I like almost all Mexican foods. I just want to add that I. too, enjoy the tea party. It is the only thing on KP that I totally read. I view those on the tea party as friends. It is so nice to be able to communicate with knitters all over the world!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Brr. I wish the Kp was right here in my LR: Honey,Jack,Orange with tortilla chips. Add some Guacamole please. I'm in heaven. I too am enjoying beginning and ending each day with KP. Some I wonder if I'd get any knitting done, unless I completely quit sleeping. Today it is 4:30 and the sun is high in the West and very warm(85degF) so without the encouragment of you all, I probably would have finished the knitting binge I've been on some time ago,. Instead I'm still going strong. Im looking forward to ordering my interchangeagle circulars soon. The feather and fan of yesterdays digest are calling to me.Do you think this could be made in a sweater. Most of the sweaters whose style I like seem to be crochet, but I enjoy knitting more. Since it was so warm today I'm waiting for a cooling breeze for tai chi practice. In the meantime I'm using a little applied mechanics on my house. Hoping to find better arrangement to provide the proper milieu for my 
knitting this evening. That pot of beans is tempting my
taste buds, but for tonight its going to be salad.Cheers to all as the weekend begins. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> Hi, Dave and all KPers. It's 10 a.m. on Saturday in Adelaide, and like dandylion I'm looking forward to watching the Australian Open during the week. Surprised to be on page 1 (last time about page 17) but just transferred over from last week's entries which went to page 50: wow - it seems I'm doing little else (including knitting) than reading KP. Love your recipe, Dave. Incidentally, just as a matter of curiosity: you're obviously an intelligent and well-read man and I'm intrigued at your constant use of 'receipt' rather than 'recipe'. Is this an 'in' joke that, being fairly new to the tea party, I'm ignorant about? Certainly I'm delighted to be in receipt of your recipes!


There is a distinction between the two terms, they have different meanings. The word 'receipt' dates back to the time of Richard II, he entertained on a lavish scale and the first English writings on the art of cookery date from his reign in the fourteenth century. The word 'recipe' started to appear around the time of James I at the beginning of the seventeenth century. He was another innovator and brought his own chefs with him when he came down from Scotland. From then until the late eighteenth to early nineteenth century, the two words were interchangeable.

It was during this period that a clear distinction between the two terms was formalised. A recipe becomes defned as any list of ingredients in any kind of mixture, anything from the metals in an alloy, chemcals in a dye, ingredients in a medicine, to a cake mixture; the important thing is that it need not include instructions, it's simply a list. A receipt, however, is specifically culinary and includes both ingredients and method.

This distinction continued right through until after WWII, then the word recipe became used more frequently and rather took over as the all-purpose word. I was taught to cook by Victorians and Edwardians, so I grew up with the older terminology and can't think of any good reason to stop differentiating between the two formats.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I just want to add that I. too, enjoy the tea party. It is the only thing on KP that I totally read. I view those on the tea party as friends. It is so nice to be able to communicate with knitters all over the world!


I'm glad you and everybody else enjoys them so much, I didn't know if the idea would catch on when I started it last Spring.

Dave


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Nachos are one of my favorites! I like almost all Mexican foods. I just want to add that I. too, enjoy the tea party. It is the only thing on KP that I totally read. I view those on the tea party as friends. It is so nice to be able to communicate with knitters all over the world!


I'm in full agreement, Pammie. I don't take the time to post as often as I might like, but I read the tea party avidly throughout the week.

I also agree about the nachos!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Brr. I wish the Kp was right here in my LR: Honey,Jack,Orange with tortilla chips. Add some Guacamole please. I'm in heaven. I too am enjoying beginning and ending each day with KP. Some I wonder if I'd get any knitting done, unless I completely quit sleeping. Today it is 4:30 and the sun is high in the West and very warm(85degF) so without the encouragment of you all, I probably would have finished the knitting binge I've been on some time ago,. Instead I'm still going strong. Im looking forward to ordering my interchangeagle circulars soon. The feather and fan of yesterdays digest are calling to me.Do you think this could be made in a sweater. Most of the sweaters whose style I like seem to be crochet, but I enjoy knitting more. Since it was so warm today I'm waiting for a cooling breeze for tai chi practice. In the meantime I'm using a little applied mechanics on my house. Hoping to find better arrangement to provide the proper milieu for my
> knitting this evening. That pot of beans is tempting my
> taste buds, but for tonight its going to be salad.Cheers to all as the weekend begins. Marlark Marge.


I have seen sweater patterns using feather and fan. It used also to be called shell and scallop sometimes, but that seem to have gone and feather and fan settled on as the name.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> The feather and fan of yesterdays digest are calling to me.Do you think this could be made in a sweater. Most of the sweaters whose style I like seem to be crochet, but I enjoy knitting more. Marlark Marge.


I am sure feather and fan has been made into a sweater somewhere by someone. Do you like to work top down or in pieces when you make sweaters? Cardigans or pullovers? I'd try searching a site like Ravelry first (you can narrow the search by using the filters) to see what's out there. I think it would be lovely.

The dumplings have been devoured...! Now I need a cup of tea and will get back to my baby sweaters.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Hummmmm first page first time. How great has this week been. Returned back to work Wed after a 5 day vacation and oddly enough everything is going great. Off toeay and tomorrow and learned Thursday that I don't have to work a 16 hr shift on Sunday. Ihave been working 2- 16 hr shifts since November every week until they found someone to cover the afternoon shift on Sundays. This I hope will work out. Not sure if it will be a sure thing or not. I guess time will tell. I have a big crock pot of Bean Soup cooking. Started it late today so I am letting it cook slow and will leave it on all night and have a big hearty bowl of Home Made Bean soup tomorrow for a late lunch/dinner. It is smelling might good in my apartment right now.
> ...


About the only good thing about winter is the homemade soup and stews in the crockpot. Love it,love it, love it. It is only me so I freeze some and eat some. Might be able to give ome to my 2 year old GD when I have her during the week but whether she will like it or not is debateable. LOL!!!!!! Otherwise it is alll mine. I am having alor of fun making for this baby. I was still on hiatis when the others were born. So I am having fun making up for it. But I do knit for all the grandkids throughout the year anyway. Just special stuff for Christmas for them. Hoping to psot some of the things soon as I get more made.


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

I love the tea part too. Read it often.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been working on baby things for my new GS arriving around the middle of March. Having so much fun working on things for him. I am diffently going to have a load of things for him by the time he is born. Can't wait.
> ...


Sorlenna this is Grandbaby #5 for me. My daughters 4th. He is diffently a surprise since she had her tubes tied when she had my GD 2 years ago. But I am anxiously awaiting his arrival and knitting,knitting, knitting. Having fun doing it and adding a special kind of love with every stitch.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am working on the 1st of 3 baby afghan that are needed for later this year. I am also working on a design for a new crocheted doll dress for a tan 12" teddy bear. Time to finish dinner will be back later.
Lisa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I t is 11.30 here on Saturday morning. This tea party muct have been posted soon after I went to buy butoons as Althea said it was 100 and I left home a bit before 9.30 and plenty of people had posted. I had a very successful trip. I had a $10 voucher from Spotlight and needed some red buttons. SO I found the buttons ($3) and then added 2 balls od yarn simply to make up the $10 for the voucher and needed to pay $1.60 so 2 balls of wool and half the buttons for nothing. The went to have coffee- to be told I enough on my card for a free coffee!
I am planning on spending the day watching the cricket- much more interesting I think than the Australian Open- especially if they continue on like yesterday. We are 12 runs behind India after the first day having lost no wickets. One of our openers scored the equal 4th fastest test century on recordd (and hte fastest for an opener) on a day when India could only manage 161 runs between them. For those who don't understand cricket Australia had a brilliant day yesterday, one of the delights of 5 day test cricket though is that it is still possible (though unlikely) that India could still do something. Hope to have got far enough with the baby cardigan I am doing to do the entrelac section of it while watching the cricket.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dave,
My 4th grade boys are doing a fantastic job knitting. In fact one of them is teaching his sister and cousin. That's the best part about the way I teach them after I do they become the teachers. We haven't done anything with purl stitches yet but after 2-15 minutes recesses to actually be knitting is great! We have a three day weekend so hopefully they will be ready to learn more on Tuesday. I had a couple of boys try to make fun of the ones that were knitting today and I sure set them straight! Them I proceeded to tell them about you and your fantastic talents and they were impressed. So maybe I can get them to join in.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Dave
> ...


I will enjoy them with some of the loud oranges. Will have to soak some apricots to have with them as well.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

It is supposed to snow here this weekend. I sure hope it does!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Dave....We had a busy week. We celebrated big with our Denver Bronco win last week. We love the entire team, but Tim Tebow is such a wonderful person, I'm so happy he is on my favorite team. I had a birthday yesterday, so feel a bit older....wish I could say wiser also : ). Tomorrow we will be glued to the TV and hope we will get another big win....Go Bronco's!!!!! Have a great week.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love Tim Tebow! I'm sure I'm not alone when I say, "I wish he would marry my daughter!" He really seems like a nice, young man. I sure hope they win this weekend!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I love Tim Tebow! I'm sure I'm not alone when I say, "I wish he would marry my daughter!" He really seems like a nice, young man. I sure hope they win this weekend!


I think you are right....he is on lot's of parents wish list for their daughter. He is pretty darn cute also.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Amen, SailorRae!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I agree.....I need the break each week...
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Greetings from snowy Chicago! I'm so excited! Winter finally came! A bit late for Christmas, but yesterday & today have been beautiful....snow makes such a pretty scene. Yeah, it's cold, but the different season give life some zest and variety..no chance of getting bored!

Knitting question: instructions say to make the cable cross "every 8 rows". Does this mean to make the cable cross in the 8th row, or in the 9th row? Thanks for your responses....

Carol (IL)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Have a good weekend everyone.
> I'm frustrated with computers and printers, so I will have my hands full for awhile. I might not be joining you again, until I fix or destroy something and maybe start all over!!!!
> Things like this are so exhausting!
> 
> ...


She knows you're stressed, Sue. Hope things improve.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Greetings from snowy Chicago! I'm so excited! Winter finally came! A bit late for Christmas, but yesterday & today have been beautiful....snow makes such a pretty scene. Yeah, it's cold, but the different season give life some zest and variety..no chance of getting bored!
> 
> Knitting question: instructions say to make the cable cross "every 8 rows". Does this mean to make the cable cross in the 8th row, or in the 9th row? Thanks for your responses....
> 
> Carol (IL)


I vote for the 8th row!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, tonight's the night. I told Dave earlier in the week I'd have his hot toddy as a nightcap tonight. DH says I'd better drink it in bed just in case I can't make it down the hall. LOL.

See you all in the AM.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings from snowy Chicago! I'm so excited! Winter finally came! A bit late for Christmas, but yesterday & today have been beautiful....snow makes such a pretty scene. Yeah, it's cold, but the different season give life some zest and variety..no chance of getting bored!
> ...


I agree with the 8th row. I've been knitting like crazy for the past couple of hours...making good progress, but dang, I am tired. "See" you all tomorrow!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Dang, I checked erlier tonight to see if the new Tea party had opened but it hadn't so I missed being 1st page. Hi Dave, saw your Eye of Horus egg cosy and think I will try it sometime soon. Just wanted to throw a different thread out if anyone would like to answer. Does anyone else have trouble finding the right substitution for yarn for a project. I find the right weight, but will be off on the plies, and they have been coming out awful. Pulled out one hat and almost pulled out another, then decided it wouldn't have a pattern, just rib and now stockinette. very frustrated. Better not bake this weekend or that may not turn out either. had first now of winter yesterday, and coldest night of the year so far tonight. stay warm. d


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> *Cinnamon Tortilla Chips with Orange and Honey*
> _Serves: 2_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> ...


Perfect receipe Dave. I am trying a new recipe for Chicken Chimichangas and it uses 8 flour tortillas and they come in a pack of 10. I was going to do the same old quesidilla as a snack on a later day but this is better. When shopping today my DH bought one orange. He said just in case we needed it. He has never done this before. Now we do need it. Spooky!!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

It is our summer in Aussie and it has done nothing but rain, rain, with a few days of hot weather so maybe we will get a late summer this year.

I tried the A cafe and a yarn in Newtown this morning, bought four balls of 2 ply wool for a scarf and a shawl. I also bought an Old Patons pattern off the lady of the shop and am trying the Knit pro needles as the lady didn't have any circs. On the way there I took two trains, coming back I took three trains due to the one I caught didn't go where I wanted it to go although it hadn't gone as far as I wanted to go and was heading back to Sydney and I wanted to go to Strathfield to get my intercity train to the Blue Mountains. I went on my own for a change and had a good time.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wow! I've never made it on to the first page of the Tea party before, especially when I had just finished reading to the end of last week's - this is becoming the perpetual tea party, and it's great :thumbup:


I have often thought about how we party week in and week out. Do you think the young disco goers could keep up with that pace?


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

1artist said:


> Does anyone else have trouble finding the right substitution for yarn for a project. I find the right weight, but will be off on the plies, and they have been coming out awful. Pulled out one hat and almost pulled out another, then decided it wouldn't have a pattern, just rib and now stockinette. very frustrated. Better not bake this weekend or that may not turn out either. had first now of winter yesterday, and coldest night of the year so far tonight. stay warm. d


Yes I do. I have found a site that has details of yarns and reviews from those that have used it. It often has the ply as well. The only problem is it seems to only have currently available yarns. This is the web address:

http://www.wiseneedle.com/yarn-search.asp

I have also had success by googling "what ply is ....................... yarn"


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

mavisb said:


> It is our summer in Aussie and it has done nothing but rain, rain, with a few days of hot weather so maybe we will get a late summer this year.
> 
> I tried the A cafe and a yarn in Newtown this morning, bought four balls of 2 ply wool for a scarf and a shawl. I also bought an Old Patons pattern off the lady of the shop and am trying the Knit pro needles as the lady didn't have any circs. On the way there I took two trains, coming back I took three trains due to the one I caught didn't go where I wanted it to go although it hadn't gone as far as I wanted to go and was heading back to Sydney and I wanted to go to Strathfield to get my intercity train to the Blue Mountains. I went on my own for a change and had a good time.


I do not drive and therefore rely on my DH or public transport. I do prefer public transport because when my planned trip does not come together I end up seeing a part of Brisbane I have not been through before. My DH is always ready and willing to be my chauffer, but we always stay on the main roads that we always travel.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey to all from Indiana.... where it's snowing and blowing and cold. Great night tonight, appetizers and margaritas at the local, home early to knit on my Ashton. Making progress. New knitting bag came UPS today, big enough for my purse and knitting all in one. Have project ready for daughter's bowling tomorrow where I can knit and watch her bowl. Here's to the weekend!!! Everyone have a great one!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Hey to all from Indiana.... where it's snowing and blowing and cold. Great night tonight, appetizers and margaritas at the local, home early to knit on my Ashton. Making progress. New knitting bag came UPS today, big enough for my purse and knitting all in one. Have project ready for daughter's bowling tomorrow where I can knit and watch her bowl. Here's to the weekend!!! Everyone have a great one!


Happy to obey that order. Sounds like you are throwing yourself into having good times and great.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Happy weekend everyone! It is almost midnight in the great Northwest and quite chilly! It sounds like we are not alone with snow predicted tomorrow. Great knitting weather, if I can stay off of my iPad! Snow, football playoffs, an extra day off to honor ML King on Monday, and watching our sweet 5 month old, Miss Savannah while her parents go skiing on Sunday! It is a Mary Poppins type time-practically perfect in every way!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Rae!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi All. Dave I love your recipes and your egg cosies. The octopus is the cutest ever. Where did you find such a rare cup? What a hoot!!!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Hi Dave....We had a busy week. We celebrated big with our Denver Bronco win last week. We love the entire team, but Tim Tebow is such a wonderful person, I'm so happy he is on my favorite team. I had a birthday yesterday, so feel a bit older....wish I could say wiser also : ). Tomorrow we will be glued to the TV and hope we will get another big win....Go Bronco's!!!!! Have a great week.


Glad you've been having fun in you birthday week, many happy returns!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Greetings from snowy Chicago! I'm so excited! Winter finally came! A bit late for Christmas, but yesterday & today have been beautiful....snow makes such a pretty scene. Yeah, it's cold, but the different season give life some zest and variety..no chance of getting bored!
> 
> Knitting question: instructions say to make the cable cross "every 8 rows". Does this mean to make the cable cross in the 8th row, or in the 9th row? Thanks for your responses....
> 
> Carol (IL)


It means the eighth row after the last one. With most 8-row cable patterns you set the panel up on rows one and two, do the twist on row three, then repeat row two on even-numbered rows and row one on odd-numbered rows to row ten, which is the second row of the pattern repeat.

Hope that makes sense
Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning fellow KPers. It is very early in the morning here in southern California. Just about 2:00 a.m. Tried to find the Tea Party earlier, but forgot how to get here. Then about 15 minutes ago I found it. Hope I remember where next Friday.
Finally got to begin the lace border on the Oaklet Shawl but when I counted the sides each had a different stitch count, so I frogged the entire thing and started from scratch with a sz. 6 needle instead of 5. I like that better. Now I'm up to 36 stitches per side.
Finished the felted slippers for my grand kids. Its interesting how different colors of the same yarn felt differently. I knit the smallest in a light green Berroco (don't remember the yarn name) 100% wool. It felted the least and is bigger than the ones that were knit with more stitches. When they dry I'll attempt to post a pix.
Still hunting for a new home. But now I'm not as obsessed with it. made the decision to put my stuff into storage and move in with my sister and her dh until I find a place. that takes the pressure off of me and hopefully I can start sleeping again.
Ms D


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi All. Dave I love your recipes and your egg cosies. The octopus is the cutest ever. Where did you find such a rare cup? What a hoot!!!!!


Thanks, I'm glad you like it. The egg cup is called _Ollie the Octopus_ and he's available from cook's shops n the UK nd online retailers like Omlet:

http://www.omlet.co.uk/shop/shop.php?product_id=2834

and Eggcessories at:

http://www.eggcessories.co.uk/egg-cup/ollie-octupus-egg-cup-blue

I think you can also get him through Amazon.

We used him at brekkers and he's a big hit with my water-polo playing lad and his best friend who stays with us at weekends. I bought four, but they've just gone to our cook's shop to buy one for each of their team-mates to use at school, they checked and the store just has enough for everyone; they're all seventeen and eighteen, going on seven!

Dave


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, Dave, for the English history lesson. I'm sorry I was totally ignorant of the possible interchange between receipt and recipe, and greatly appreciate your knowledge and imparted wisdom. So good to learn the origin of words. I've edited novels/reports/essays for a number of years and love to hear about the origins of the words we use and take for granted. Also teach English to new arrivals on a voluntary basis, and find this so rewarding - I learn much more than I instruct.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All. Dave I love your recipes and your egg cosies. The octopus is the cutest ever. Where did you find such a rare cup? What a hoot!!!!!
> ...


And is he going to knit cosies for them?

Crickets is finsihed for the day. First half went ti India, though they didn't do enough to get back into the game. But then we bowled well so are clearly in control yet again. Nor going to get 5 days of ply- probably only some of tomorrow (day 3). Making progress on the cardigan, but won't get enough cricket to finsih it, but will need to work on it probably listening to an AUdio book. I'm listening to a Constable Rhea (sp?). Although the story line is not terribly interesting it is like listening to you Dave- this is all about the constables roles at fairs in the area and he provides all sorts of background info about the different fairs in the Yorkshire area.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> Dang, I checked erlier tonight to see if the new Tea party had opened but it hadn't so I missed being 1st page. Hi Dave, saw your Eye of Horus egg cosy and think I will try it sometime soon. Just wanted to throw a different thread out if anyone would like to answer. Does anyone else have trouble finding the right substitution for yarn for a project. I find the right weight, but will be off on the plies, and they have been coming out awful. Pulled out one hat and almost pulled out another, then decided it wouldn't have a pattern, just rib and now stockinette. very frustrated. Better not bake this weekend or that may not turn out either. had first now of winter yesterday, and coldest night of the year so far tonight. stay warm. d


Fortunately, the vast majority of UK patterns are for DK (Double Knit) yarn which is pretty much the same. My advice is to look for a similar fibre that knits to the same gauge, the fibre type wll determine the 'drape', the stitch-count per inch is the important factor with most patterns; it's easy to add or subtract a few rows, adjusting the stithes in shaped garments is trickier.

Another solution is to find a yarn you like, knit up a test swatch and calculate how many stitches you are achieving with your chosen yarn. Multiply this figure up to work out how many stitches you will need for your required size and divide it by two, on a sweater you would use the chest/bust measurement, then look at the pattern for the back on the row before you start the armhole shaping; whichever set of instructions comes closest to your calculated figure, will come out fittng perfectly.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > *Cinnamon Tortilla Chips with Orange and Honey*
> ...


Really is spooky how my timing has coincided with a few people, it must be the season for cinnamon tortilla chips!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I've never made it on to the first page of the Tea party before, especially when I had just finished reading to the end of last week's - this is becoming the perpetual tea party, and it's great :thumbup:
> ...


Youngsters to-day have no staying-power, I can say that because mine has brmmmd off to the shops with his chum!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Hey to all from Indiana.... where it's snowing and blowing and cold. Great night tonight, appetizers and margaritas at the local, home early to knit on my Ashton. Making progress. New knitting bag came UPS today, big enough for my purse and knitting all in one. Have project ready for daughter's bowling tomorrow where I can knit and watch her bowl. Here's to the weekend!!! Everyone have a great one!


Have fun! We haven't been bowling in ages, I bet the boys would enjoy it this afternoon. Thanks to you, I have a plan!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> And is he going to knit cosies for them?


Oh yes, they're aiming to have a complete set for the team by the time they go back on Monday!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is very early in the morning here in southern California. Just about 2:00 a.m. Tried to find the Tea Party earlier, but forgot how to get here. Then about 15 minutes ago I found it. Hope I remember where next Friday.
> Finally got to begin the lace border on the Oaklet Shawl but when I counted the sides each had a different stitch count, so I frogged the entire thing and started from scratch with a sz. 6 needle instead of 5. I like that better. Now I'm up to 36 stitches per side.
> Finished the felted slippers for my grand kids. Its interesting how different colors of the same yarn felt differently. I knit the smallest in a light green Berroco (don't remember the yarn name) 100% wool. It felted the least and is bigger than the ones that were knit with more stitches. When they dry I'll attempt to post a pix.
> Still hunting for a new home. But now I'm not as obsessed with it. made the decision to put my stuff into storage and move in with my sister and her dh until I find a place. that takes the pressure off of me and hopefully I can start sleeping again.
> Ms D


Glad you have found a way to do the house-hunting at a more leisurely pace, I'm sure you'll find somewhere you really like now some of the pressure has been taken away. Good luck with it.

Dave


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

i have been knitting all my life and was very happy when one of my Grand Children started to knit too but she told me she would in future only knit at home because she was knitting on the Train and someone told her only little old Ladies knit


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> Thanks, Dave, for the English history lesson. I'm sorry I was totally ignorant of the possible interchange between receipt and recipe, and greatly appreciate your knowledge and imparted wisdom. So good to learn the origin of words. I've edited novels/reports/essays for a number of years and love to hear about the origins of the words we use and take for granted. Also teach English to new arrivals on a voluntary basis, and find this so rewarding - I learn much more than I instruct.


Don't apologise, we only ever learn by asking. English is a 'livng language', words come into, and out of, fashion continually. I suspect in ths case the older term was swamped by new 'recipes' coming from America in the post-war era and the word took over. The 1950s and 60s were a period of great change with new products and new faster cooking methods arriving, many of these from across the Altantic, Brtain looked to the West for modernity and this is reflected in many of the cultural changes of the age.

Since I was brought up in a house full of older people, I naturally picked up their lexicon and phraseology, most of which came from before the Great War. Both my grandmothers were born in the 1890s and I can't remember any of my nannies being under 50.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Dave,
> My 4th grade boys are doing a fantastic job knitting. In fact one of them is teaching his sister and cousin. That's the best part about the way I teach them after I do they become the teachers. We haven't done anything with purl stitches yet but after 2-15 minutes recesses to actually be knitting is great! We have a three day weekend so hopefully they will be ready to learn more on Tuesday. I had a couple of boys try to make fun of the ones that were knitting today and I sure set them straight! Them I proceeded to tell them about you and your fantastic talents and they were impressed. So maybe I can get them to join in.


Sounds like you're being a great ambassador for hand-knittng. Do you think the more sceptical boys would be encouraged if they knew a seventeen yearold motorcycle racer sits knitting at the back of the garage to keep him calm before he goes out on his bike? You really can't get much cooler than that!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

abc123 said:


> i have been knitting all my life and was very happy when one of my Grand Children started to knit too but she told me she would in future only knit at home because she was knitting on the Train and someone told her only little old Ladies knit


That is so cruel and so wrong, whoever it was would have been put in their place rather firmly had I been around. The ignorance of some people is staggering,tell her knitting is the cool pastime and definitely 'in'!

Dave


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is 4:22 am in Southern California and I begin the day with you before taking off for a Pilates class at 5:00. Always a delight to read your recipes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> It is 4:22 am in Southern California and I begin the day with you before taking off for a Pilates class at 5:00. Always a delight to read your recipes!


it is 1.28 am Sunday, here, have not checked out a tea party before, sounds like it is a lot of fun. We are getting our summer in one day bites between the rain, hoping for better later today!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Still hunting for a new home. But now I'm not as obsessed with it. made the decision to put my stuff into storage and move in with my sister and her dh until I find a place. that takes the pressure off of me and hopefully I can start sleeping again.
> Ms D


Sounds like a good idea Dori. Make it as easy on yourself as you can. It's when we are rushed into a decision that we often make the wrong one. Good luck with your house hunting.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Dave, that sounds wonderful........I think I might try that, even though I am not sick at the moment. Sounds like something that would just put the shine with the sun!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mavisb said:


> It is our summer in Aussie and it has done nothing but rain, rain, with a few days of hot weather so maybe we will get a late summer this year.
> 
> I tried the A cafe and a yarn in Newtown this morning, bought four balls of 2 ply wool for a scarf and a shawl. I also bought an Old Patons pattern off the lady of the shop and am trying the Knit pro needles as the lady didn't have any circs. On the way there I took two trains, coming back I took three trains due to the one I caught didn't go where I wanted it to go although it hadn't gone as far as I wanted to go and was heading back to Sydney and I wanted to go to Strathfield to get my intercity train to the Blue Mountains. I went on my own for a change and had a good time.


Do you think you could persuade them to franchise and set us up a cafe and yarn, here? Sounds like it is a great idea, even if the return journey sounds a real hike. I know nothing about NSW trains!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Marlark Marge, Here is a site for a child's F & F Sweater. Perhaps you could adapt it for an adult size. Or, just google feather and fan sweater pattern to bring up more choices.

http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/80782AD.pdf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Greetings from snowy Chicago! I'm so excited! Winter finally came! A bit late for Christmas, but yesterday & today have been beautiful....snow makes such a pretty scene. Yeah, it's cold, but the different season give life some zest and variety..no chance of getting bored!
> 
> Knitting question: instructions say to make the cable cross "every 8 rows". Does this mean to make the cable cross in the 8th row, or in the 9th row? Thanks for your responses....
> 
> Carol (IL)


As an ardent cabler- I love Aran work- definitely every 8th row. So knit seven straight, and cross on your eighth. 
Funny how my grumble at present is that it is often a bit hot to knit. Am therefore working on lace weight bits of frippery for the chills of winter, that I look forward to. 
Silly me I thought Knitting Tea Parties would be something all you folks in America could actually go along to- so I have avoided looking. Dave sounds a great guy!!

:roll: :roll:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings from snowy Chicago! I'm so excited! Winter finally came! A bit late for Christmas, but yesterday & today have been beautiful....snow makes such a pretty scene. Yeah, it's cold, but the different season give life some zest and variety..no chance of getting bored!
> ...


You would usually be cabling on an even row because that keeps it on the right side.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

It's 8:25 AM here in Northern VA and the sun is streaming in the windows although the outside temp. is 25F. Dave's hot toddy was great last evening, although I used lime juice in place of lemon and plain hot water instead of weak tea. Oh, and dark rum instead of light (it was all we had). I didn't want to take a chance that the caffeine in the tea would keep me awake.

Started reading another Ann Rule book last night after watching a movie on the Family channel. It was "A Walk to Remember," the book was written by Nicholas Sparks and very sad. I used a few tissues!!

Today is going to be Reduce the Clutter Day in my house. Hope I can make some headway.

DH is away playing in a cribbage tournament this weekend so I don't have to run the vacuum around his feet. LOL He has made so many doctor appointments lately that I decided to gather all his appt. cards together and found he has two appts. 10 minutes apart on the same day!! He is no longer anemic (thanks, everyone, for the prayers), but now the endoscopy found a small ulcer that needs to be treated. And he still has shortness of breath and the cardiologist doesn't know why. It's always something. Thanks heavens for good medical insurance!

Dori, so glad you're not under pressure to find a new place to live.

Dave, will Richie and Tommy be giving knitting lessons to the members of the polo team so they can knit their own egg cozies? And I've been wondering -do you and Richie do cross stitch or counted cross stitch?

Happy belated birthday, SailorRae. Hope you had an enjoyable day.

To all of you who are snowed in, I hope the yarn supply holds out so you don't get bored!


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

OMG. A new way for me to eat tortillas, yummy! Love the recipe. And the egg cosy! Thank you for the fun and sharing, Gamquilter


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good morning all: You are so right. Dave is a fabulous moderator,lending knowledge, expertise,color and talent to all of us and spends considerable amounts of personal time keeping the board interesting and colorful and responsive.
Thanks again Dave. Off to the seminar in about an hour. We are going by special bus provided by the city. It is not far but they are providing continental breakfast and lunch. I'm clueless about topic of the discussion but seems to promise interactive exchange.
Dori: I'm so glad for you that you will be spending this time with your sister as you will have company as well as support and can free yourself from the pressure of being alone and isolated. Things will become much easier for you to handle and you will have the time to pursue your new home more leisurely. Be sure to consider the availablity of resources, entertainment and recreational opportunities as well as the physical location and appointments. Pick up your knitting and let the soothing benefits it can afford you. You did not mention where you would be located. 
May God bless you with a lovely abode. Signing off now with an eye to the rest of tea party. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Doris
I too am planning on reducing clutter here. I was rather lax over the holidays. Now I have to go through and get rid of the excess. 

Dave
I should not have checked out the egg cup site. They have some pretty cute egg cups. I used have a bunch but, got rid of them over the years due to me being the only one left in the house that likes boiled eggs.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dave.. Thanks for the recipe, it sounds like a keeper!
Have a greeeaaatt weekend !


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

A Blwyddyn Newydd Dda i chi.


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

A Blwyddyn Newydd Dda i chi.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

think your Lad would let you post a picture of that for us?


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

think your Lad would let you post a picture of of him knitting before his race for us?[/quote]


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is very early in the morning here in southern California. Just about 2:00 a.m. Tried to find the Tea Party earlier, but forgot how to get here. Then about 15 minutes ago I found it. Hope I remember where next Friday.
> Finally got to begin the lace border on the Oaklet Shawl but when I counted the sides each had a different stitch count, so I frogged the entire thing and started from scratch with a sz. 6 needle instead of 5. I like that better. Now I'm up to 36 stitches per side.
> Finished the felted slippers for my grand kids. Its interesting how different colors of the same yarn felt differently. I knit the smallest in a light green Berroco (don't remember the yarn name) 100% wool. It felted the least and is bigger than the ones that were knit with more stitches. When they dry I'll attempt to post a pix.
> Still hunting for a new home. But now I'm not as obsessed with it. made the decision to put my stuff into storage and move in with my sister and her dh until I find a place. that takes the pressure off of me and hopefully I can start sleeping again.
> Ms D


Good for you! Take your time and find the 
perfect place. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Whew--we're past Friday the 13th. Actually it was a lucky day for me I found Yak Yarn at 20% off and next door is a wonderful thrift shop called Turn Style where I found a 100% cashmere sweater at half price for $6.50 and a jacket for $6.00 in absolutely new condition--both designer pieces--not bad. The Yak yarn is 440 wonderful yards and is produced here in the US in Colorado--I had been contemplating purchasing this wonderfully soft yarn for a while now I need to figure out what I will make. It is brown the natural color of the wool, it also is available in natural soft white. I just may go back for more for a larger project.

Any suggestions? It is two ply sock or fingering weight 7 sts per inch on US 2-4 needles. It does have 15% nylon so socks are not ruled out.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Dave, for the English history lesson. I'm sorry I was totally ignorant of the possible interchange between receipt and recipe, and greatly appreciate your knowledge and imparted wisdom. So good to learn the origin of words. I've edited novels/reports/essays for a number of years and love to hear about the origins of the words we use and take for granted. Also teach English to new arrivals on a voluntary basis, and find this so rewarding - I learn much more than I instruct.
> ...


I am glad you asked the question because I had been wondering too. Now I know! Thanks, Dave! So interesting! I love language, too. Studied Latin in high school, and have two degrees in Literature. Language fascinates me.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Hugs to everyone. I am off to North Dakota...brrrrrrr...hubby there with a job. I thought it was cold here. Oh my...bringing lots of sweaters. Have a great week everyone. Look forward to catching up while I am away. Best, Anne


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I've never made it on to the first page of the Tea party before, especially when I had just finished reading to the end of last week's - this is becoming the perpetual tea party, and it's great :thumbup:
> ...


YES! I agree that the perpetual thread becomes unmanageable. It's hard just to catch up from the first post to Saturday morning. Thanks for starting anew each week!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dori, I'm glad you're taking the move slowly--finding the right place is important, and I think you'll be glad you took your time when you do find a place. 

And it seems that decluttering is the task of the day! I, too, am getting into my work room to clean/throw out/rearrange; we want to get my desk moved in there to make more space in the living room. Unfortunately, he doesn't get rid of much, so instead of actually *making* space, we're just rearranging. I will try to get a box or two out to donate, though. The worst part of the job will be detangling/sorting/reassembling the Snake's Nest (all the cords associated with my computer/desk). But that will be later, when he's home...and of course, tonight is the football game (those who claim to know say it will be the most watched game this season aside from the Super Bowl). I will be knitting, though, as I am not a big sports fan.

The baby sweaters are coming along; I finished almost the whole yoke with the increase bits last night (just a couple more rows on the second one to go) and will then get into the pattern proper. The experiment with the differing needle & yarn sizes has been quite interesting so far (I knew that would happen, of course, but it's interesting to see how much a difference in size it makes). And I'll likely do one more in another yarn/needle size not only to test the pattern but also to measure that result. Then I have a little pink & white hat to do to match the other sweater I made from a DROPS pattern--oh, and the new DROPS patterns are coming online a few at a time now, but the one I want wasn't up yesterday. Will have to go check that out and see if I have enough of the right yarn in my stash to make it. It's a small shrug, so maybe.

Have a great day, all, and I'll catch up later!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

DorisT, Sorlenna, & Dave.....thanks for the response...I thought the 8th as well....here's my other problem. The instructions say to knit the cable cross....but it is a purl stitch that is being knit. It doesn't seem right to knit the purl stitch, and the resulting cable doesn't look as smooth. I feel it is wrong but don't really know for sure. Ideas? Thanks.
Carol (IL)



FireballDave said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings from snowy Chicago! I'm so excited! Winter finally came! A bit late for Christmas, but yesterday & today have been beautiful....snow makes such a pretty scene. Yeah, it's cold, but the different season give life some zest and variety..no chance of getting bored!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cymraes said:


> A Blwyddyn Newydd Dda i chi.


well you HAVE to be a speaker of WELSH!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We used him at brekkers and he's a big hit with my water-polo playing lad and his best friend who stays with us at weekends. I bought four, but they've just gone to our cook's shop to buy one for each of their team-mates to use at school, they checked and the store just has enough for everyone; they're all seventeen and eighteen, going on seven!

Dave[/quote]

I love it when the child comes out in our children! My 25 year old was feeling a little down one night and got online and ordered an American Girl doll!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

abc123 said:


> i have been knitting all my life and was very happy when one of my Grand Children started to knit too but she told me she would in future only knit at home because she was knitting on the Train and someone told her only little old Ladies knit


Well, I admit I am an old lady, but yesterday I saw one of my former students (college age) and was telling her about my knitting, and she was really interested. Asked me what I was making, etc. and seemed really excited. My DD's friends are always excited to see what I am doing. I guess you never know.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave, Your tortilla recipe sounds similar to a recipe for Indian Fry bread we did in Arizona except for all the work. 
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> DorisT, Sorlenna, & Dave.....thanks for the response...I thought the 8th as well....here's my other problem. The instructions say to knit the cable cross....but it is a purl stitch that is being knit. It doesn't seem right to knit the purl stitch, and the resulting cable doesn't look as smooth. I feel it is wrong but don't really know for sure. Ideas? Thanks.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> Are you able to post a photo? It would be simpler to follow!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cymraes said:


> A Blwyddyn Newydd Dda i chi.


And a Happy New Year to you, too!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's 9:49 am here in Texas, I got all the neighbors horses dogs and goats taken care of, so now that I'm caught up on the Tea Party, I'm off to grocery shop, going to make the Russian Helmets tomorrow morning for breakfast. 
See you all later.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

How sad...and ignorant of someone. Just mean. I hope your GD will reconsider and be proud of her skills. She needs to think of a snappy reply..."I'm an old lady in disguise"....or "Then why aren't you knitting?"...or.....something...
Actually, a fellow teacher of mine...much younger than I, got me back into knitting. She is very good, and is passing the skill on to her students, who are loving it. Age has nothing to do with knitting! Wonder what that person would say about the men in our group?
Carol (IL)



abc123 said:


> i have been knitting all my life and was very happy when one of my Grand Children started to knit too but she told me she would in future only knit at home because she was knitting on the Train and someone told her only little old Ladies knit


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Well, I admit I am an old lady, but yesterday I saw one of my former students (college age) and was telling her about my knitting, and she was really interested. Asked me what I was making, etc. and seemed really excited. My DD's friends are always excited to see what I am doing. I guess you never know.


I gave my BF's daughter some looms for Christmas a couple years ago (she was 9 then) because my friend said her daughter had done weaving on a loom at Girl Scouts and was interested in knitting, and I'm hoping she'll want some needle lessons when I visit this summer. As for anyone who says only old ladies knit (I've had someone say that to me a time or two in years past), my response is: Well, how do you think they get so good at it? They start young!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mjs....that makes sense, too. Thanks!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> "Then why aren't you knitting?"


Love it!

Oh, I forgot to add that Ringo is adorable! He looks very smart & happy.

On the cable question...hmm...if the cable should be in stockinette, then you'll be purling the purls as far as I know. It could be that the writer meant to say "work the cable" rather than knit? I've seen some patterns that use "knit" interchangeably with "work," and that does create some confusion.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


Dave can you send me a picture so I can show them? I will PM you my email so it will be easier for me to get.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

myfanwy.....thanks....the 8th wins. I was doing that, but it doesn't seem right. I'll continue.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep, I am decluttering this weekend too. When my sons painted their rooms over Christmas, they decluttered their rooms --right into the garage and patio. Now we must declutter those areas! Am also going to pack away the last of the Christmas decorations and lights. My boys are big 49'ers fans, so the game will be blasting and we will have loads of appetizers. I will knit away the afternoon, as I am not a football fan. I am a football fan spectator-- get more of a kick out of watching people watch football! My youngest son's birthday is today, and we will all go to San Francisco tomorrow to celebrate with my mom. A holiday on Monday to remember the great Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. and his dream of equal rights for all and a peaceful world for his and our children to grow up in. 
Bought some new yarn last night for looming some charity projects and a hat for my older son. 
Busy, but happily so.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Yep, I am decluttering this weekend too. When my sons painted their rooms over Christmas, they decluttered their rooms --right into the garage and patio.


That's exactly what happens here--things migrate rather than actually leave! Speaking of that, it's time for me to get back to work...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> myfanwy.....thanks....the 8th wins. I was doing that, but it doesn't seem right. I'll continue.


am concerned about this purled stitch, it should be showing up on the 'stockinette' side


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Today it is 4:30 and the sun is high in the West and very warm(85degF) Marlark Marge.


Marge,
Up here in Sacramento we are having balmy weather for this time of year too. It's been in the mid 60's in the afternoons. However the mornings are below freezing most often. I'm worried about my garden though. We need RAIN!
marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Today it is 4:30 and the sun is high in the West and very warm(85degF) Marlark Marge.
> ...


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

11:03 AM here in sunny Florida...Birds chirping and a slight cool breeze...We are having a cool spell, 50F degrees...I must say Dave, those cinnamon chips sound YUMMY...Think I'll have cinnamon toast with my morning tea...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > It is 4:22 am in Southern California and I begin the day with you before taking off for a Pilates class at 5:00. Always a delight to read your recipes!
> ...


Wow! I have been trying to figure out all these time differences. I am also in California. It is now 8:06 a.m., just about four hours later than when the first message was written. I can't believe that it is already about 5 a.m. in New Zealand!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

hi everyone, this is my first tea party. i usually read throughout the weekend. it is saturday afternoon here in fergus, ontario, canada. it is supposed to be a high of -17 here today. brrrrrrrrr.
your tortillas sound yuuummmmmmy dave. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

so, are you suggesting I purl the cable? Maybe that's what I should do.
Carol (IL)



Sorlenna said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > "Then why aren't you knitting?"
> ...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > they're all seventeen and eighteen, going on seven!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > patocenizo said:
> ...


5.08 am to be exact. Always was an early riser, now I am also insomniac!!? But my new shopping bag has progressed nicely.
Ringo the corgi pup is learning that mum uses yarn for other things than his toys. Rufus the mutt who is rising 10 is being taught new tricks, like good boys settle down and snore!! boy can he snore, almost as bad as the DH!!
now 5.11 am and no rain for once!! hooray!!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> New knitting bag came UPS today,


You know what you get if you merge Fed Ex with UPS? Fed Ups. I know, groan!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> so, are you suggesting I purl the cable? Maybe that's what I should do.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> ...


If the cable should be in stockinette, and you're working it on the wrong side, that seems right. Though it's often unusual to work the cable part on the wrong side--what does your pattern pic show? Could you have left off one row before starting (if the cable should be done on the knit side, the row count could be off by one)? Without seeing it, I'm just guessing here...


----------



## irene hroma (Dec 12, 2011)

I am from Winnipeg, left 56 years ago to live in Chicago. Have 2 nieces there - living near Portage Avenue. Haven't been back for 4 years.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

DorisT said:


> To all of you who are snowed in, I hope the yarn supply holds out so you don't get bored!


I lived in a snow belt once. Lived a lot of places actually but... when snowed in, we got creative and used snowmobiles to get to the stores. Admittedly our town was small but we did convince a store manager via a p[hone call to his wife to open up for us ladies so our ambassador on a snowmobile could get us more yarn. I don't know if we were all crazy, obsessive or dedicated to our cause, but... it's a fond memory.
marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > To all of you who are snowed in, I hope the yarn supply holds out so you don't get bored!
> ...


in recent memory, it is known as ADDICTION, and we are proud of this one!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cable-aides...

Here are the instructions....am I reading them wrongly? This also says row1 is the right side. Is it?
I'll try to post a picture, too.

Row 1:	slip 3 purlwise, yarn in back  right side
P3	K6	P3	K3
Row 2:	slip 3 purlwise, yarn in front
K3	P6	K3	P3
Repeat rows 1 & 2 making cable cross on center 6 sts every 8 rows
Cable cross: slip 3 sts onto cn, hold in front, K3, then K3 from cn.

Carol (IL)3


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> How sad...and ignorant of someone. Just mean. I hope your GD will reconsider and be proud of her skills. She needs to think of a snappy reply..."I'm an old lady in disguise"....or "Then why aren't you knitting?"...or.....something...
> Actually, a fellow teacher of mine...much younger than I, got me back into knitting. She is very good, and is passing the skill on to her students, who are loving it. Age has nothing to do with knitting! Wonder what that person would say about the men in our group?
> Carol (IL)
> 
> ...


Actually any kind of smart aleck remarks back to said person would be totally lost on them. Perhaps the only knitters this person knew were older women. People just dont always appreciate the craft of knitting.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy.....thanks....the 8th wins. I was doing that, but it doesn't seem right. I'll continue.
> ...


What is the name of the pattern you are knitting and do you possibly have a http address for it so we can go and look at the pattern??


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I got the pattern from the book "One-Skein Wonders" by Judith Durant. I posted the instructions just recently. I can't figure out why I can't get the pictures to post.
Carol (IL)



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's 12.01 p.m. here and very cold. Just settled down to read the teaparty - this time, at least, I'm on page 9! Is there a special way to get to the Tea Party? I only get it in "Main" topics on Saturday morning. Love all the "receipts" Dave and the cozy patterns. Thanks. Sure could use that Toddy today.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We used him at brekkers and he's a big hit with my water-polo playing lad and his best friend who stays with us at weekends. I bought four, but they've just gone to our cook's shop to buy one for each of their team-mates to use at school, they checked and the store just has enough for everyone; they're all seventeen and eighteen, going on seven!
> 
> Dave


I love it when the child comes out in our children! My 25 year old was feeling a little down one night and got online and ordered an American Girl doll![/quote]

I've been tempted to do the same thing!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Today is my day for "issues"....I can't figure out why I can't get my pictures posted....I followed directions...jpeg files, did it in "reply" box,...no good. pfui. 
Carol (il)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Today is my day for "issues"....I can't figure out why I can't get my pictures posted....I followed directions...jpeg files, did it in "reply" box,...no good. pfui.
> Carol (il)


So the pattern is in the book of One-Skein Wonders, but what is the pattern name? ie. Martha Stewart's Knitted Hat?

There are also corrections for the patterns in this book.
http://www.storey.com/correct_book.php?isbn=9781603420792


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Cable-aides...
> 
> Here are the instructions....am I reading them wrongly? This also says row1 is the right side. Is it?
> I'll try to post a picture, too.
> ...


I wonder if rows 1 and 2 are actually your cross-over rows, at every 8th row, one to go back, and then at the next cross to go forwards, from recall this ends up with a sort of 8, not a 'true' cable, how complex is your pattern, like, is it Aran, or something like a bootee, with only the cabled pattern? the purlwise slip should be onto your cable needle, which you then hold to the back or front, rather than actually purling the stitch. If you are on your 'right' i.e., 'stockinette' side I would be knitting not purling those stitches, no matter how I had 'slipped' them, does that make any sense??!!


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

It's 11:30 am on Saturday in Maine, USA. We had our first snow/sheet/rain storm of the winter on Thursday. We've been very lucky this year. The temperature is supposed to go below freezing tonight - also a first for this winter. Not looking forward to going out at 9:00 tomorrow morning.

I made a large pot of seafood chowder. Comfort food for cold weather here. 

Just completed a sweater vest for my friend, also named Dave. The pattern was for an extra large but turned out much bigger. Love the tweed blue yarn. Rather than pull it all out, I think I will take it to our group meeting that knits for charity on Thursday and start over with a different yarn. Plenty of other possibilities in my stash.

Seafood Chowder

2 lb. fresh or frozen fish fillets
(haddock, cod, etc.)
1/4 lb. salt pork or bacon, diced
(I use bacon)
1 medium onion chopped
4 medium potatoes, pared and cubed
2 cups of water
1 1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 can evaporated milk

Thaw frozen fillets and cut into bits size pieces. In a small skillet, saute salt pork and onion until golden; drain and put into crock pot with fish. Add all remaining ingredients, except evaporated milk. Cover and cook on low for 6 to 9 hours, or until potatoes are tender. (High: 2 to 3 hours.) Add evaporated milk during last hour.
Serve in large bowls with crusty French bread or oyster crackers.

It's shrimp season here so I used 1 lb of shrimp, 1 lb. of haddock, and some lobster meat from the freezer. Oysters may also be added. Many people use heavy cream instead of evaporated milk. I'm trying to keep the calorie count down. 
Old Bay seasoning for fish may also be added. It adds a nice flavor but isn't available everywhere.

Off to do paper work so that I can work on mittens this afternoon.

Sue


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

DorisT said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings from snowy Chicago! I'm so excited! Winter finally came! A bit late for Christmas, but yesterday & today have been beautiful....snow makes such a pretty scene. Yeah, it's cold, but the different season give life some zest and variety..no chance of getting bored!
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I love it when the child comes out in our children! My 25 year old was feeling a little down one night and got online and ordered an American Girl doll!
> ...


I just found my oldest daughter's Cabbage Patch dolls in a box--wow, did they need washing up! So I sat them in the sink to soak and now they're in the drainer drying out. Ha ha. Been a long time since I bathed a baby, real or doll! And she's happy they're here with me; we had thought for a while they were lost. One is from 1990 and the other is from 1997.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Blueberrymaniac said:


> It's 11:30 am on Saturday in Maine, USA. We had our first snow/sheet/rain storm of the winter on Thursday. We've been very lucky this year. The temperature is supposed to go below freezing tonight - also a first for this winter. Not looking forward to going out at 9:00 tomorrow morning.
> 
> I made a large pot of seafood chowder. Comfort food for cold weather here.
> 
> ...


thanks for the receipt[!!??] I am bookmarking that one, love a good chowder.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Afternoon KPers....finally made it through the other pages; for some reason I didn't receive my KP newsletter today. Did anyone else experience this? I did check my junk folder just in case too but nothing there.

We've had quite a turn to colder weather in Georgia this past week but today is suppose to be back in the 50s. Last night I made two big pots of soup; one was potatoe and the other oyster both my own concoctions. They really hit the spot and my one GD fell in love with oyster soup after tasting it. 

Knitting wise I've drifted back to basics and am relaxing with making some wash cloths; need some new ones anyway. Have been on a hat knitting kick lately; particulary chemo hats for a friend and simple beanies for the grandkids.

Had to leave work feeling strange early on Tues.; called doctor and they thought I might be having a stroke. Long story short emergency room docs ruled that out thank gooodness. Paid a follow-up visit to reg. doctor and he said good old arthritis in neck was increasing and pinching nerves which cause the symptoms that made all think I was having a stroke. Changed several meds and now feeling fine. Ya know, sometime getting older IS a pain in the neck (LOL) but I sure getting older to the other alternative! LOL! 

Have to work today from 3pm - 8 pm so I best go warm up some of the left over soup for lunch. Will check back in on KP when I get back home.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Althea said:


> Thanks, Dave, for the English history lesson. I'm sorry I was totally ignorant of the possible interchange between receipt and recipe, and greatly appreciate your knowledge and imparted wisdom. So good to learn the origin of words. I've edited novels/reports/essays for a number of years and love to hear about the origins of the words we use and take for granted. Also teach English to new arrivals on a voluntary basis, and find this so rewarding - I learn much more than I instruct.


I didn't know about this difference, either. I've just bee assuming it to be a regional thing.

I love words and their origins, too. I subscribe to a newsletter Called "A Word a Day.". You might enjoy it. It can be found at http://Wordsmith.org/


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

1artist said:


> Dang, I checked erlier tonight to see if the new Tea party had opened but it hadn't so I missed being 1st page. Hi Dave, saw your Eye of Horus egg cosy and think I will try it sometime soon. Just wanted to throw a different thread out if anyone would like to answer. Does anyone else have trouble finding the right substitution for yarn for a project. I find the right weight, but will be off on the plies, and they have been coming out awful. Pulled out one hat and almost pulled out another, then decided it wouldn't have a pattern, just rib and now stockinette. very frustrated. Better not bake this weekend or that may not turn out either. had first now of winter yesterday, and coldest night of the year so far tonight. stay warm. d


Plies don't matter except for preference. I do not like to knit with unplied yarn, but others love it.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > New knitting bag came UPS today,
> ...


Hee, hee! I like that.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Cable-aides...
> 
> Here are the instructions....am I reading them wrongly? This also says row1 is the right side. Is it?
> I'll try to post a picture, too.
> ...


So it's a C6F, I'd do it on rows 3, 11, 19, 27 and so on, all other odd-numbered (right side) rows as row one, even-numbered (wrong side) rows as row two.

Cable rows, starting with row three: S3pw with yarn in back, p3, slip next three stitches onto cable needle and hold to front of work, knit the next three stitches on left-hand needle then stitches on cable needle, p3, k3

This should make a neat cable panel, for future reference, unless you're doing a series of staggered cables across a jumper, most patterns have the first cross on row three.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's 12.01 p.m. here and very cold. Just settled down to read the teaparty - this time, at least, I'm on page 9! Is there a special way to get to the Tea Party? I only get it in "Main" topics on Saturday morning. Love all the "receipts" Dave and the cozy patterns. Thanks. Sure could use that Toddy today.


Glad you like the receipts and the toddy is good on cold days, do try it.

Unless you click on 'unwatch', having posted on the Tea Party thread, you will receive notifications of new postings, including the one at 11:00p.m. GMT/UTC Friday when I will be starting a new thread and posting a link to it.

Hope that explains the stystem
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Dave, that sounds wonderful........I think I might try that, even though I am not sick at the moment. Sounds like something that would just put the shine with the sun!!!


Toddies are great preventative medicine!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, will Richie and Tommy be giving knitting lessons to the members of the polo team so they can knit their own egg cozies? And I've been wondering -do you and Richie do cross stitch or counted cross stitch?


Some of the boys on the team can already knit, I've taught a couple of them myself when they've stayed for a weekend party. But Richie and Tommy have a couple of balls of yarn and are busily churning out a set, he says it's his duty as team captain!

Dave


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Dave, 
Your cinnamon sugar tortilla chips sound like my mothers pie dough crackers. At least that was the name she gave them. When she made a pie she always had more crust than needed and would cut them in thin strips, sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon and bake them in the oven. It's been a lot of years since any have been made. I've made my own tortilla chips in the oven but not anything like this. Will have to try your recipe soon. 
I think that my knitting is getting better with the help of you and everyone else here. I've had a lot of time lately, since I lost my job in November (again). Between looking for jobs, knitting or crocheting and staying with my mother since she broke her other hip, I haven't been posting on KP. Hope everone has a good weekend.
Debbie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Good Afternoon KPers....finally made it through the other pages; for some reason I didn't receive my KP newsletter today. Did anyone else experience this? I did check my junk folder just in case too but nothing there.
> 
> We've had quite a turn to colder weather in Georgia this past week but today is suppose to be back in the 50s. Last night I made two big pots of soup; one was potatoe and the other oyster both my own concoctions. They really hit the spot and my one GD fell in love with oyster soup after tasting it.
> 
> ...


Glad you're feeling better, it was probably time for a review of the medications, mine do funny things every so often.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Gamquilter said:


> OMG. A new way for me to eat tortillas, yummy! Love the recipe. And the egg cosy! Thank you for the fun and sharing, Gamquilter


Glad you like them, they're very morish , you have been warned.

Do have a go at making some coses, they're a fun way to brighten the table, they also make great Easter gifts with an egg cup and a little chocolate egg. Try the basic one at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-7655-1.html

Using the colours of somebody's favourite football or other sports team goes down well and makes it more personal.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I should not have checked out the egg cup site. They have some pretty cute egg cups. I used have a bunch but, got rid of them over the years due to me being the only one left in the house that likes boiled eggs.


You only need one of each then!

Go on, indulge yourself and let the rest of them look on in envy!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Dave.. Thanks for the recipe, it sounds like a keeper!
> Have a greeeaaatt weekend !


It's quick and easy and it tastes good.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning fellow KPers. It is very early in the morning here in southern California. Just about 2:00 a.m. Tried to find the Tea Party earlier, but forgot how to get here. Then about 15 minutes ago I found it. Hope I remember where next Friday.
> ...


Thank you for words of encouragement.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> think your Lad would let you post a picture of of him knitting before his race for us?


[/quote]

Not before he's eighteen, there are no privacy laws in the UK and I'm not allowing any images on the web until then. Conventional photographs I can control, but as soon as they're digitised, once they leave my computer they're public property. I believe he deserves a carefree boyhood.

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Hi Dave....We had a busy week. We celebrated big with our Denver Bronco win last week. We love the entire team, but Tim Tebow is such a wonderful person, I'm so happy he is on my favorite team. I had a birthday yesterday, so feel a bit older....wish I could say wiser also : ). Tomorrow we will be glued to the TV and hope we will get another big win....Go Bronco's!!!!! Have a great week.


Uh-oh.....I'm equally excited for tonight's game, however, the Patriots have to take it! Go Patriots! 
:twisted:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Dave, Your tortilla recipe sounds similar to a recipe for Indian Fry bread we did in Arizona except for all the work.
> Thank you!
> marilyn


I'm all for expediency cookery, especially when it tastes as good as these!

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

DH is away playing in a cribbage tournament this weekend so I don't have to run the vacuum around his feet. LOL He has made so many doctor appointments lately that I decided to gather all his appt. cards together and found he has two appts. 10 minutes apart on the same day!! He is no longer anemic (thanks, everyone, for the prayers), but now the endoscopy found a small ulcer that needs to be treated. And he still has shortness of breath and the cardiologist doesn't know why. It's always something. Thanks heavens for good medical insurance!

DorisT - prayers for your DH. Hope all is well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave...going to get ingredients for the Bacardi Hot Toddy.
Never seen clear honey; can you use golden colored honey? 
This will be my evening pleasure after work tonight.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> hi everyone, this is my first tea party. i usually read throughout the weekend. it is saturday afternoon here in fergus, ontario, canada. it is supposed to be a high of -17 here today. brrrrrrrrr.
> your tortillas sound yuuummmmmmy dave. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Welcome to the Tea Party, with those temperatures you need the toddy to go with the cinnamon tortillas!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Blueberrymaniac said:
> 
> 
> > It's 11:30 am on Saturday in Maine, USA. We had our first snow/sheet/rain storm of the winter on Thursday. We've been very lucky this year. The temperature is supposed to go below freezing tonight - also a first for this winter. Not looking forward to going out at 9:00 tomorrow morning.
> ...


Me too, I think I'll save this receipt for when _The Lad_ next invites half the swim team, they're gannets!

Dave


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your seafood chowder recipe sounds scrumptious Blueberrymaniac. I will definitely try this one.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Dave...going to get ingredients for the Bacardi Hot Toddy.
> Never seen clear honey; can you use golden colored honey?
> This will be my evening pleasure after work tonight.


Set honey works fne, but I use quite a lot of the pale clear runny honey, so it was the first one to hand!

Hope you enjoy it, although you may find you need a second, just to make sure!

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

It's always declutter days around here lately. Trying to talk my special friend into taking one set of dishes. He usually uses only one dish that he washes and rewashes. If he takes them, that will leave me with 2 and 1/2 sets. Do I really need 30 dinner plates?
Also I've been shredding in the garage. DH was an attorney so I had to wait to get rid of files until 3 years from date of last contact. Started w/ 25 file boxes, down to 6. BUrned out the first shredder and got one with a larger capacity and it is fast.
Off now to shred, declutter some of garage, then purchase #6 circular needles. DInner w/ special friend and his friends.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Hugs to everyone. I am off to North Dakota...brrrrrrr...hubby there with a job. I thought it was cold here. Oh my...bringing lots of sweaters. Have a great week everyone. Look forward to catching up while I am away. Best, Anne


You'll need a parka with a hood and many sweaters underneath. North Dakota is wide open windy prairie just like southern Minnesota where I grew up. It is bone chilling. Take you computer with if you can because, I guarantee it, you will be bored. Good luck on your adventure--the people there are very rural, polite and quiet.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


At the same time I really enjoy it and check in often to see any new posts. It does help when using "quote reply" because then we know who you are responding to, also it keeps moving up Dave's wonderful recipes and you don't need to page back so far. Having a good day hope everyone else is.

:thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, will Richie and Tommy be giving knitting lessons to the members of the polo team so they can knit their own egg cozies? And I've been wondering -do you and Richie do cross stitch or counted cross stitch?


When I get the time I like to desgn my own cross sttch patterns based on photos I've take, although I do sometimes buy kits if I like them enough. Richie sometimes uses one of my designs, but usually either desgns his own or downloads from the web. Tommy likes to make bookmarks and we're all starting to play with blackwork.

Several of the boys at their school do cross stitch and needlepoint, the school has strong connectons with the army. It's a popular pastime with soldiers, since it's very engrossing and easily transported rolled up in their kit. I went to an exhibition of soldier's work last year, many pieces reflected daily life in Afghanistan and Iraq and were a fascinating insight.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> > think your Lad would let you post a picture of of him knitting before his race for us?


Not before he's eighteen, there are no privacy laws in the UK and I'm not allowing any images on the web until then. Conventional photographs I can control, but as soon as they're digitised, once they leave my computer they're public property. I believe he deserves a carefree boyhood.

Dave[/quote]

Absolutely right. That is the trouble with such social networking sites such as Facebook -- you no longer have any privacy as far as your own personal life goes nor those of your friends and family if you start posting pictures on the site. People just also dont realize that there are stalkers out there who do go through photos. Evil does lurk around and we just need to do our bit to guard against this happening in our lives.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


That's why I try to remember what page I found whatever, on. The old pencil and paper technique works well, until you lose that!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok - maybe i am dense - but what am i looking at in the illusion cross stitch picture. goodness - those squares look small.

sam

Several of the boys at their school do cross stitch and needlepoint, the school has strong connectons with the army. It's a popular pastime with soldiers, since it's very engrossing and easily transported rolled up in their kit. I went to an exhibition of soldier's work last year, many pieces reflected daily life in Afghanistan and Iraq and were a fascinating insight.

Dave[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, will Richie and Tommy be giving knitting lessons to the members of the polo team so they can knit their own egg cozies? And I've been wondering -do you and Richie do cross stitch or counted cross stitch?
> ...


looks like three motor bikes to me!!??


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good for you! Take your time and be thankful that you have a nice sister that will help you. Have you looked further south? Like in Laguna Niguel or Dana Point? I'll send you a PM and Iam not a real estate agent.


Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is very early in the morning here in southern California. Just about 2:00 a.m. Tried to find the Tea Party earlier, but forgot how to get here. Then about 15 minutes ago I found it. Hope I remember where next Friday.
> Finally got to begin the lace border on the Oaklet Shawl but when I counted the sides each had a different stitch count, so I frogged the entire thing and started from scratch with a sz. 6 needle instead of 5. I like that better. Now I'm up to 36 stitches per side.
> Finished the felted slippers for my grand kids. Its interesting how different colors of the same yarn felt differently. I knit the smallest in a light green Berroco (don't remember the yarn name) 100% wool. It felted the least and is bigger than the ones that were knit with more stitches. When they dry I'll attempt to post a pix.
> Still hunting for a new home. But now I'm not as obsessed with it. made the decision to put my stuff into storage and move in with my sister and her dh until I find a place. that takes the pressure off of me and hopefully I can start sleeping again.
> Ms D


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DonnieK said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, that sounds wonderful........I think I might try that, even though I am not sick at the moment. Sounds like something that would just put the shine with the sun!!!
> ...


Have any of you tried Sweedish Glugg. It's a sweet drink and very potent. I had a 3 week nasty cold and finally started to take a shot glass size a couple times a day and finally got rid of the darn cough. . I make my own. It's got port wine, 100 proof vodka and rasins, sugar, cardomin seed and a few other things. Takes 3 days to make but ohhhhhhhhhhh is it good . Only small amounts at a time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DonnieK said:
> ...


do you have a full receipt [recipe] or is it secret, or should I try Googling it?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Some of us are early birds!


Marilyn K. said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > patocenizo said:
> ...


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

DorisT which Ann Rule book are you reading? I have read most of her books. There are only about 2-3 that I have not read. I enjoy all of her books.
Lisa


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Sue in Florida said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Here goes. 
1 gallon water
1 gallon Port wine
1 gallon vodka
21 cardomine seeds(break open shell and use seeds)
30 whole cloves
4 or 5 sticks of cinnimon
2 heaping teaspoons orange peel
2 cups raisins
2 teaspoons almond flavoring
3 heaping cups of sugar
Boil water with all spices. ( put spices in a mesh bag)
for 15 minutes
Add port wine and bring back to boil. 
Remove from heat and add vodka
Let stand 3 or more days when spices in it taste good. 
Remove bag of spices.
Strain and bottle. 
Enjoy all It's really really good.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a question for you more experienced knitters of children's hats. I want to make Cat Bordhi's Anemone Hat for my great-niece. The youth said 19 1/2" circumference. When my niece-in-law measured her head, she told me it was 21". Do I go up to the next size or still do the youth size? I want it to be a little bigger so she can wear it longer, but I don't want it to be huge! I haven't done a swatch yet, but I'm using the needles and yarn size recommended. The brim is in moebius, which is also a first for me! Maybe I should make mine first and see how it really does.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is very early in the morning here in southern California. Just about 2:00 a.m. Tried to find the Tea Party earlier, but forgot how to get here. Then about 15 minutes ago I found it. Hope I remember where next Friday.
> Finally got to begin the lace border on the Oaklet Shawl but when I counted the sides each had a different stitch count, so I frogged the entire thing and started from scratch with a sz. 6 needle instead of 5. I like that better. Now I'm up to 36 stitches per side.
> Finished the felted slippers for my grand kids. Its interesting how different colors of the same yarn felt differently. I knit the smallest in a light green Berroco (don't remember the yarn name) 100% wool. It felted the least and is bigger than the ones that were knit with more stitches. When they dry I'll attempt to post a pix.
> Still hunting for a new home. But now I'm not as obsessed with it. made the decision to put my stuff into storage and move in with my sister and her dh until I find a place. that takes the pressure off of me and hopefully I can start sleeping again.
> Ms D


That sounds like a sensible approach. People I know who were advised to get rid of lot of things now regret giving up things that really mattered to them, and things that they would have had room for. So I would go cautiously in downsizing. In two cases books are regretted and some decorative items.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

A friend's husband makes glut and I certainly go with the small amount size serving! It has a wallop of a kick if you have too much! It is good, though!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

He makes glut. Sorry.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

My automatic spellcheck does not approve of glug.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

OK I see one motor bike in the center. But what are the other two? 
The cinnamon tortillas sound good but will have to wait as I don't have any oranges. Or tortillas for that matter.
It is 2:30pm here in SCPennsylvania, clear and cold. Yesterday's wind has finally blown itself out. It was a very frustrating day for me. Could not keep my mind on anything. After lunch I went to clear the table. In one hand I had a napkin and in the other some silver ware. Took them into the kitchen. Threw the silver ware in the trash and the napkins in the dish water. That's when I knew I had better take a nap and start over
Today is going much better. Spent an hour and a half with my eldest daughter on the phone this morning after breakfast and after lunch the napkins went in the trash and the silver ware got washed. Whew. My son declared getting oldtimers is a b---h. He's right.
I had to go for a breathing test on Thursday and the girl that administered the test noticed my hand bag. I crocheted it a while ago and recently added a little knitted fairey doll to the front. She said she was trying to learn to knit from a book she got for CHRISTmas. I offered to help and told her about KP. You never know what your skills will turn up.
Well, Dave, thanks again for the receipt and the cosie
Edith
When I get the time I like to desgn my own cross sttch patterns based on photos I've take, although I do sometimes buy kits if I like them enough. Richie sometimes uses one of my designs, but usually either desgns his own or downloads from the web. Tommy likes to make bookmarks and we're all starting to play with blackwork.

Several of the boys at their school do cross stitch and needlepoint, the school has strong connectons with the army. It's a popular pastime with soldiers, since it's very engrossing and easily transported rolled up in their kit. I went to an exhibition of soldier's work last year, many pieces reflected daily life in Afghanistan and Iraq and were a fascinating insight.

Dave[/quote]

looks like three motor bikes to me!!??[/quote]


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Blueberrymaniac said:


> It's 11:30 am on Saturday in Maine, USA. We had our first snow/sheet/rain storm of the winter on Thursday. We've been very lucky this year. The temperature is supposed to go below freezing tonight - also a first for this winter. Not looking forward to going out at 9:00 tomorrow morning.
> 
> I made a large pot of seafood chowder. Comfort food for cold weather here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe. It's similar to one I use.

If anyone should kmow how to make seafood chowder, it should be someone from Maine!! :-D


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> mavisb said:
> 
> 
> > It is our summer in Aussie and it has done nothing but rain, rain, with a few days of hot weather so maybe we will get a late summer this year.
> ...


With all the posts from Australia especially, I think I need to get some maps since I love finding places. Previously my Michelin Europe, Collins London, and American atlases have been enough but I need to expand.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> Dave,
> Your cinnamon sugar tortilla chips sound like my mothers pie dough crackers. At least that was the name she gave them. When she made a pie she always had more crust than needed and would cut them in thin strips, sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon and bake them in the oven. It's been a lot of years since any have been made. I've made my own tortilla chips in the oven but not anything like this. Will have to try your recipe soon.
> I think that my knitting is getting better with the help of you and everyone else here. I've had a lot of time lately, since I lost my job in November (again). Between looking for jobs, knitting or crocheting and staying with my mother since she broke her other hip, I haven't been posting on KP. Hope everone has a good weekend.
> Debbie


Ooh, my mom used t do the same thing with the left over pie dough.  I hadn't come across anybody else that did that in a long time. 
Good luck on the job hunt, hope you find just the right one for you. 
Hope you have a great weekend too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Debbie, my Mom used to make the pie crust strips with cinnamon, too. Small world, huh?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ahhhh...Dave, yes! That makes sense and I understand it! Finally! Thanks all for the help. Sometimes things need to be cretin-proofed for me. :thumbup: :roll: 

I've already pulled it off the needles and am ready to start over...with confidence!

thanks all again!
Carol (IL)

PS...if I ever figure out how to post a picture I'll send a copy of the final headband.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> myfanwy.....thanks....the 8th wins. I was doing that, but it doesn't seem right. I'll continue.


It sounds like you are cabling on the purl row. Just purl the row and then cable on the next. Unless you want to rip it back. But I don't think one row's difference will be noticeable.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns.....it is the "Cabled Headband" by Ann Schantz.
Never knew about posted corrections for patterns. What a great thing to know about! Thanks!
Carol (IL)



5mmdpns said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Today is my day for "issues"....I can't figure out why I can't get my pictures posted....I followed directions...jpeg files, did it in "reply" box,...no good. pfui.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's 12.01 p.m. here and very cold. Just settled down to read the teaparty - this time, at least, I'm on page 9! Is there a special way to get to the Tea Party? I only get it in "Main" topics on Saturday morning. Love all the "receipts" Dave and the cozy patterns. Thanks. Sure could use that Toddy today.


I always just check unread topics at about 5pm my time, and it usually shows up there between 5 and 6pm. Then if I lose it, later, I just go to watched or Active topics and sure as nothing, it's there.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


It's an enhanced silhouette of one bike in the centre, which I then deconstructed to make the images to either side, as though seen as a reflection in a broken window.

If you'd like the charts for it, PM me your email address and I'll send them to you.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Cable-aides...
> 
> Here are the instructions....am I reading them wrongly? This also says row1 is the right side. Is it?
> I'll try to post a picture, too.
> ...


I would say you cable on the right (odd row) side after doing the first two rows. Sounds like you have an i-cord edging.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So, Dave, I guess we can expect a picture of you when you turn 18!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> 5mmdpns.....it is the "Cabled Headband" by Ann Schantz.
> Never knew about posted corrections for patterns. What a great thing to know about! Thanks!
> Carol (IL)
> 
> ...


Here is the link for it on Ravelry. There are pictures of it here. Others on Ravelry may have had some comments about it.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-headband-3


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Kaye and Doris,
I am 54 and it has been a really long time. Dave's recipe brought back old memories.
Debbie


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> DorisT which Ann Rule book are you reading? I have read most of her books. There are only about 2-3 that I have not read. I enjoy all of her books.
> Lisa


This one is "In the Still of the Night." I'm only on p. 60, but I can already tell the husband "did it." Now to nail him!! I think the one that scared me the most was "Green River, Running Red." Makes me afraid to walk in the woods - never know who you'll meet.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Ahhhh...Dave, yes! That makes sense and I understand it! Finally! Thanks all for the help. Sometimes things need to be cretin-proofed for me. :thumbup: :roll:
> 
> I've already pulled it off the needles and am ready to start over...with confidence!
> 
> ...


Glad I've helped, it could and should have been expressed more clearly. I reckon it'll come out quite nicely, good luck with it.

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DonnieK said:
> ...


My dear mom used to make something she called "guggle muggle" for my dad whenever he had a bad cold or the flu. If it had any alcohol in it, it probably wasn't much because they were not drinkers. Whatever it was, it cured him most of the time. I guess if it had alcohol, it made him sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sue in Florida said:
> ...


thank you Sue in Florida!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So, Dave, I guess we can expect a picture of you when you turn 18!


I learned my lesson a long time ago, I like my privacy too much and it took me years to fade into obscurity!

Dave


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

Actually, this is the easy 20th century method. It used to be made with rich milk (the wonderful stuff that the milkman brought with the cream on top). I'm showing my age because I can remember the milk freezing in winter and enjoying eating the frozen cream - better than ice cream.


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

Oops this should go back with the recipe for seafood chowderhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=54838#


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

So, Dave, did you take the boys bowling? I've been on a couple of bowling teams in my lifetime. All that exercise prevents those saddlebags on your upper thighs. 

Uh,oh, they're coming back! Time to get the Wii out.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 1artist said:
> ...


Absolutely right. That is the trouble with such social networking sites such as Facebook -- you no longer have any privacy as far as your own personal life goes nor those of your friends and family if you start posting pictures on the site. People just also dont realize that there are stalkers out there who do go through photos. Evil does lurk around and we just need to do our bit to guard against this happening in our lives.[/quote]

It's not necessarily that, freedom is the ability to fade into the shadows. My own stupidity, as I photographer I should have been able to work out which was the safe side of the camera and stayed on it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - maybe i am dense - but what am i looking at in the illusion cross stitch picture. goodness - those squares look small.
> 
> sam


You're not dense Sam. I was having fun doodling, playing around fracturing an image, the idea was to confuse people.

Dave


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > hi everyone, this is my first tea party. i usually read throughout the weekend. it is saturday afternoon here in fergus, ontario, canada. it is supposed to be a high of -17 here today. brrrrrrrrr.
> ...


i like the way you think dave :thumbup: :thumbup: my sonis having a bday party right now i have 4 7 yr olds running around my house. they will be gone in about a half hour(at 4pm). i have already checked the cupboards for the ingredients to make one. it is all good :thumbup: :thumbup: glad to be a part of the tea party.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > gagesmom said:
> ...


You deserve it after keeping up with them!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:



> So, Dave, did you take the boys bowling? I've been on a couple of bowling teams in my lifetime. All that exercise prevents those saddlebags on your upper thighs.
> 
> Uh,oh, they're coming back! Time to get the Wii out.


Yes, I had great fun losing to the pair of them, I think I'll need a nice hot bath with a mug of my own toddy before I go to bed!

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 1artist said:
> ...


Absolutely right. That is the trouble with such social networking sites such as Facebook -- you no longer have any privacy as far as your own personal life goes nor those of your friends and family if you start posting pictures on the site. People just also dont realize that there are stalkers out there who do go through photos. Evil does lurk around and we just need to do our bit to guard against this happening in our lives.[/quote]

Good thinking. Even with privacy laws it is not safe. A real shame we need to take these measures. When my mother was in the nursing home, residence are considered vulnerable adults, we had to sign a paper that is was okay for her to attend an event where there would be press photos taken. Same thing with any shots taken of an audience--they need to get you signature in order to publish these photos.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > So, Dave, I guess we can expect a picture of you when you turn 18!
> ...


I can understand the privacy thing.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

DorisT I have read in The Still of The Night but Green River Running Red is on of the ones that I have not read yet. Dave I am on Face Book but the picture you see is not me it is a picture from a game I play called It Girl. The only things about that picture that are like me is the glasses & the hair color.
Lisa


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > It's 12.01 p.m. here and very cold. Just settled down to read the teaparty - this time, at least, I'm on page 9! Is there a special way to get to the Tea Party? I only get it in "Main" topics on Saturday morning. Love all the "receipts" Dave and the cozy patterns. Thanks. Sure could use that Toddy today.
> ...


WELCOME new members!!!
I bookmark it, that way it's there every time i open KP----Dave always posts the new thread at the end of the week. I open that and start over again by bookmarking it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ok - maybe i am dense - but what am i looking at in the illusion cross stitch picture. goodness - those squares look small.
> ...


and as we say in Newzild, you ended up with what looked like two 'munted' versions of your original, got enough cross-stitching piled up to go cross-eyed!!


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Dave and all KPers. It's 10 a.m. on Saturday in Adelaide, and like dandylion I'm looking forward to watching the Australian Open during the week. Surprised to be on page 1 (last time about page 17) but just transferred over from last week's entries which went to page 50: wow - it seems I'm doing little else (including knitting) than reading KP. Love your recipe, Dave. Incidentally, just as a matter of curiosity: you're obviously an intelligent and well-read man and I'm intrigued at your constant use of 'receipt' rather than 'recipe'. Is this an 'in' joke that, being fairly new to the tea party, I'm ignorant about? Certainly I'm delighted to be in receipt of your recipes!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thank you, Dave!
Someone had once told me that the difference between receipt and recipe was on which side of The Pond you lived. However, I have some of my great grandmother's receipts. (She did come from England when she was thirteen.) They do just have a list of ingredients and some measurements. I always thought it was because it was assumed that the person using it knew how to make a cake, soup, etc. Now I understand the difference. 
:shock:

:?: I have been looking at Plum Puddings this afternoon. Do you know if suet and shortening are interchangeable? And, since we no longer have seeded raisins, which are chopped up and added along with seedless raisins, would currents and raisin be about the same?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> DebraSundhausen said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


Mine did that, too. Yummy--I'd have rather had that than the pie. Ha.

Well, I made a huge mess back there in the work room...then rearranged it and had to throw a small bookcase out since it fell apart when I went to move it! I guess it had just had enough--everything has a limit, after all, and that one had been dragged around for years. Miraculously, I managed to find spaces for the things that were on it, and now I actually do have a tiny bit more room back there. I needed a 4x2 foot space and have about a 6x4. Whew. I got the floor mopped and came to catch up while it dries. I hope he wants to wait until tomorrow to move this desk and all the computer parts. Since he won't be home until at least 5:30 and the game is at 6, I think my chances of getting a little rest are good!

Read "rest" as "knitting time," naturally!


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> DebraSundhausen said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


I still put butter and cinnamon sugar on pie dough. I just roll it in one big piece and cut it after it's baked. We always called them "piggies." No idea why! Good luck on your job hunt. It's certainly not easy just now. 
:-D :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just took this off the pillsbury site - thought it would make good sjper bowl fare along with the rueben (?) pizza from last week.

Greek Chicken Pizza


Prep Time: 15 Min 
Total Time: 30 Min 
Makes: 4 servings
INGREDIENTS
1 can (13.8 oz) Pillsbury® refrigerated classic pizza crust

1 can (8 oz) pizza sauce 

1 1/2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese (6 oz)

2 cups cubed cooked chicken

1/2 cup thinly sliced red onion

1/2 cup crumbled feta cheese (2 oz)

1/4 cup chopped kalamata olives

1 tablespoon chopped fresh or 1 teaspoon dried oregano leaves
DIRECTIONS
1 Heat oven to 425°F. Spray large cookie sheet with cooking spray. Unroll dough on cookie sheet; starting at center, press dough into 13x9-inch rectangle. 

2 Spread pizza sauce over dough to within 1/2 inch of edges. Top with remaining ingredients. 

3 Bake 12 to 15 minutes or until crust is golden brown and cheese is melted. 
For even more flavor, use tomato-basil feta cheese in place of plain feta.
Chopped or sliced ripe olives can be substituted for the kalamata olives.

1 Serving (1 Serving) Calories 610 (Calories from Fat 210), Total Fat 24g (Saturated Fat 12g, Trans Fat 1/2g), Cholesterol 105mg; 
Sodium 1410mg Total Carbohydrate 56g (Dietary Fiber 3g Sugars 11g) Protein 44g

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Blueberrymaniac said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


It is more of an age thing, somebody taught to cook before WWII would probably have been brought up using the word 'receipt'.

I've never used shortening, I've always been able to get hold of either fresh suet from the butcher, or Atora from the grocers, although I suspect a good vegetable oil based shortening would work.

As far as the fruit is concerned, you can use any combination you like, I go for equal quantities of raisins, currants and sultanas, but it isn't essential. You can actually get good results with a general 'mixed dried fruit' for the entire quantity; just use a good quality one and not the economy version which tends to be a little dry and gritty. If all you can find is a basic version, pick it over well to remove any bits of stalk etc.,, then put it in a bowl with just enough warm weak black tea to cover it and leave it to stand for a couple of hours before use, that makes a tremendous difference!

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think I'd use shortening in Plum Pudding, but I'm not sure, Dave will know better than I. 
I know when we made it we used the suet and it came out perfect. 
You can usually ask the butcher and they have it in the back, even at your local grocery store if it has a meat dept. where they do any of their own butchering.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Between my age and the job market, I have only worked for 5 months out of the last 2 years. If I didn't have such a huge stash built up when working regular I probably would go stir crazy. I don't know how many interviews that I've gone to, only to find out later they hired someone aroud 20. When I started working on a switchboard it was a cord board. That was 38 years ago and there was no problem finding a job. I was made secretary to the manager, which now is called Administrative Assistant. They all still want someone younger who hasn't made as much money as I was. It will have to get better soon. Until then I am using my stash to make presents when needed and still make things to add to my charity bag.
Debbie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> just took this off the pillsbury site - thought it would make good sjper bowl fare along with the rueben (?) pizza from last week.
> 
> Greek Chicken Pizza
> 
> sam


That's very similar to the way I make my pizza, Sam--except I don't use feta cheese, and sometimes, I just use olive oil on the crust in place of the pizza sauce (I'm not crazy about tomato sauce). I sprinkle the seasonings directly onto the oiled crust and then top it with everything else.

And I just realized I've worked up quite an appetite...what's for supper?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > just took this off the pillsbury site - thought it would make good sjper bowl fare along with the rueben (?) pizza from last week.
> ...


How about...?

*Creamy Porcini Pappardelle*
_Serves: 1_

*Ingredients:*
half a small onion, finely diced
1 oz (25g) dried porcini mushrooms
3 tbsp (45ml) olive oil
4 oz (115g) pappardelle pasta
2 fl. oz (55ml) double cream
salt and freshly ground black pepper

*Method:*
Soak the porcini mushrooms for twenty minutes in hot, but not boiling water, drain and reserve the liquid.

Cook the pappardelle according to packet instructions.

In a large hot pan, saute the onion with the oil.

Chop the drained mushrooms and add them to the pan along with the reserved mushroom liquid. Bring to the boil and simmer for two minutes. Add the cream, bring back to the boil and stir continuously as the sauce thickens.

Drain the pasta and stir into the sauce, season well and serve immediately.

Not a tomato in sight!

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

okay i am getting hungry now. have to go raid my cupboards. see what i have stashed in there, back in a bit.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

abc123 said:


> i have been knitting all my life and was very happy when one of my Grand Children started to knit too but she told me she would in future only knit at home because she was knitting on the Train and someone told her only little old Ladies knit


How sad that some people can not see the joy of simple pleasures and want to take that away from them.

Maybe she could have thanked the person for the compliment and asked "I do look good for 75 don't I?"


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My brother is not feeling well he thinks he might be getting broncitis (spelling) so tonights dinner will be homemade chicken noodle rice soup.
Lisa


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is very early in the morning here in southern California. Just about 2:00 a.m. Tried to find the Tea Party earlier, but forgot how to get here. Then about 15 minutes ago I found it. Hope I remember where next Friday.
> Finally got to begin the lace border on the Oaklet Shawl but when I counted the sides each had a different stitch count, so I frogged the entire thing and started from scratch with a sz. 6 needle instead of 5. I like that better. Now I'm up to 36 stitches per side.
> Finished the felted slippers for my grand kids. Its interesting how different colors of the same yarn felt differently. I knit the smallest in a light green Berroco (don't remember the yarn name) 100% wool. It felted the least and is bigger than the ones that were knit with more stitches. When they dry I'll
> attempt to post a pix.
> ...


Glad things are a little better for you.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Still hunting for a new home. But now I'm not as obsessed with it. made the decision to put my stuff into storage and move in with my sister and her dh until I find a place. that takes the pressure off of me and hopefully I can start sleeping again.
> Ms D


Good to hear.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> How about...?
> 
> *Creamy Porcini Pappardelle*
> 
> Dave


Sounds amazing--love mushrooms--but I only have a couple of those ingredients. We'll also have the extra for supper because the game is on....and I'd forgotten they'll want the nachos etc. That's still 3 hours away, though, so I guess I'll go rummage for a snack.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Gamquilter said:
> 
> 
> > OMG. A new way for me to eat tortillas, yummy! Love the recipe. And the egg cosy! Thank you for the fun and sharing, Gamquilter
> ...


Morish - what a great word! You're broadening all kinds of horizons this week, Dave. Thanks.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> Between my age and the job market, I have only worked for 5 months out of the last 2 years. If I didn't have such a huge stash built up when working regular I probably would go stir crazy. I don't know how many interviews that I've gone to, only to find out later they hired someone aroud 20. When I started working on a switchboard it was a cord board. That was 38 years ago and there was no problem finding a job. I was made secretary to the manager, which now is called Administrative Assistant. They all still want someone younger who hasn't made as much money as I was. It will have to get better soon. Until then I am using my stash to make presents when needed and still make things to add to my charity bag.
> Debbie


More like they want someone younger who isn't cleverer than they are! I always chose a mature spinster as a secretary, no PMT, boyfriend troubles, no school runs, juvenile sniffles, or school holidays to work around. Bonuses were she knew how to run an office, could spell and knew how to present work properly, she also had the presence and strength of character to act as an impenetrable barrier when I needed peace and quiet. Twenty yearolds are frequently as short on those abilities as their hemlines!

I hope somebody has a bit of common sense and you get your dream job soon.

Dave


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Am new here and this is the first time I have been to the Tea Party. There are certainly a lot of people here. It took me ages to read through all the posts. Next week I will try and arrive more timely! Had surprise visits today by two of my daughters' and their families. One granddaughter saw me knitting and asked me to please teach her. So I have started her off and, since I don't see her too often, have referred her to KnittingHelp.com to watch their videos if she should have any problems. Like most young people today, she is really into the Internet, so I can see her really benefitting from visiting that site.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DebraSundhausen said:
> 
> 
> > Between my age and the job market, I have only worked for 5 months out of the last 2 years.
> ...


Agreed! When did experience and simple common sense become devalued?! And how likely is a 20-year-old to be loyal to a company and stay with them very long? Most of the young 'uns I've ever worked with were always looking for the "next, better thing" and would quit at the drop of a hat if they thought they saw it. Those folks are missing out on your skills and knowledge, Debbie--so sad for them, but when you find something, they'll surely see your value!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Dave, I need that kind of encouragement. When I worked at the hospital for 17 years, they put me in the front lobby over everyone else. When someone came through the door I greeted them, asked them if they needed help finding someone and when it came to seeing anyone in administration, they were asked to have a seat and I contacted whoever they wanted to see. If that person didn't want to see them, then they weren't allowed any further. I would take the information and when they left would give it to whoever they wanted to see when it was convenient for them. It was up to that person what they did with the info.
Debbie


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna, I just want to find something until I'm old enough to retire, if that ever happens. If it keeps going that won't happen before I turn 90.
Debbie


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Blueberrymaniac said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Several of my friends complained because they couldn't find canned plum pudding at Christmastime. Since my grandmother always made her own (I can tell which one from the blobs on her old Fanny Farmer cook book.) Thought it might be a great present for next Christmas. Thanks for the help. I can find suet in the market.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Blueberrymaniac said:


> Several of my friends complained because they couldn't find canned plum pudding at Christmastime. Since my grandmother always made her own (I can tell which one from the blobs on her old Fanny Farmer cook book.) Thought it might be a great present for next Christmas. Thanks for the help. I can find suet in the market.


I noticed your name and avatar--do you grow blueberries or just love 'em?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Blueberrymaniac said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


raisins and currants to my taste are quite different; because my girls were strictly vegetarian [ovo-lacto variety] I used a bit of grated butter- important that it comes straight from the fridge, may take a bit of experimenting to get quantities right for your taste


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW this is now 11.13 am Sunday morning in New Zealand.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am trying to figure this out. line one is giving me trouble. the rest of the lines i think i understand. on line two i think it means bring yarn to front - sl1 wyib (which to me means you take the yarn around the needle from the r to the l and then k2tog - the k2tog getting rid of the yo. at least that is the way i am reading it. it is the first line i can't get past. i just finished a dishcloth using a simple brioche stitch (yo, sl1wyif, k2tog) - i was experiementing thinking i could use the stitch for a scarf - the dishrag giving me a chance to see how it looked. i was thinking along the same lines with this pattern. however . . . . . . .

	SYNCOPATED BRIOCHE STITCH -- Even number of sts
	
	Row 1 (preparation row): * Yo, sl 1 wyib, k1; rep from *. 
	
	Row 2 * Yo, sl 1 wyib, k2tog; rep from *.
	
	Row 3 * Yo, sl 1 wyib, k2tog; rep from *.
	
	Row 4 * Yo, sl 1 wyib, k2tog; rep from *.
	
	Row 5 * Yo, sl 1 wyib, k2tog; rep from *.
	
	Row 6 * Yo, sl 1 wyib, k2tog; rep from *.
	
	Row 7 * Yo, sl 1 wyib, k2tog; rep from *.
	
	Row 8 * Sl 1 wyif, yo, p2tog; rep from *.
	
	Row 9 * Sl 1 wyif, yo, p2tog; rep from *.
	
	Row 10 * Sl 1 wyif, yo, p2tog; rep from *.
	
	Row 11 * Sl 1 wyif, yo, p2tog; rep from *.
	
	Row 12* Sl 1 wyif, yo, p2tog; rep from *.
	
	Repeat Rows 2-13 to desired length.
	
	Final row: *K1, p2tog; rep from *. 
	

thanks

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> abc123 said:
> 
> 
> > i have been knitting all my life and was very happy when one of my Grand Children started to knit too but she told me she would in future only knit at home because she was knitting on the Train and someone told her only little old Ladies knit
> ...


Oh, I like that one!!  I could just imagine the look on the lady's face. LOL!!!! 
What was it that Haley Mills said in The Trouble With Angels? "I'm not a child madam, I'm a midget with bad habits."lol... Probably not politically correct but it did get the point across. 
I had an 18 yr old here with her older stepsister picking up some yarn, the 18yr old said I didn't realize knitting was cool, I always thought it was little old ladies, I told her, who do think designs the knitted clothing you like so much and pay so much money for, mostly younger ladies and guys. She thought for a moment and said, you know, I never thought about that. Cool, when can you teach me to knit? lol...
Her sister crochets, but I'm going to teach them both to knit soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

britgirl - welcome to the tea party - please join in as often as you can - we love new party goers.

sam



britgirl said:


> Am new here and this is the first time I have been to the Tea Party. There are certainly a lot of people here. It took me ages to read through all the posts. Next week I will try and arrive more timely! Had surprise visits today by two of my daughters' and their families. One granddaughter saw me knitting and asked me to please teach her. So I have started her off and, since I don't see her too often, have referred her to KnittingHelp.com to watch their videos if she should have any problems. Like most young people today, she is really into the Internet, so I can see her really benefitting from visiting that site.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> BTW this is now 11.13 am Sunday morning in New Zealand.


4:22pm Saturday here in Texas.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

It's 5:30pm in WV. Am still under the weather. Trying to develop a bad cough. Am going to drink another toddy and go back to bed. Catch you all later.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Am new here and this is the first time I have been to the Tea Party. There are certainly a lot of people here. It took me ages to read through all the posts. Next week I will try and arrive more timely! Had surprise visits today by two of my daughters' and their families. One granddaughter saw me knitting and asked me to please teach her. So I have started her off and, since I don't see her too often, have referred her to KnittingHelp.com to watch their videos if she should have any problems. Like most young people today, she is really into the Internet, so I can see her really benefitting from visiting that site.


Welcome! Have fun and join inthe chatter. I start a new thread every Friday at 11:00p.m. GMT, so the system will send you a notifcation of a posting with a link to the next party, they form a chain.

There are some great videos out there, it frequently helps to actually see somebody do something.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> It's 5:30pm in WV. Am still under the weather. Trying to develop a bad cough. Am going to drink another toddy and go back to bed. Catch you all later.


Hope you feel better after a good sleep.

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Blueberrymaniac said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


and I always thought receipt had to do with taxes. http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-rec1.htm


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good morning fellow KPers. It is very early in the morning here in southern California. Just about 2:00 a.m. Tried to find the Tea Party earlier, but forgot how to get here. Then about 15 minutes ago I found it. Hope I remember where next Friday.
> Finally got to begin the lace border on the Oaklet Shawl but when I counted the sides each had a different stitch count, so I frogged the entire thing and started from scratch with a sz. 6 needle instead of 5. I like that better. Now I'm up to 36 stitches per side.
> Finished the felted slippers for my grand kids. Its interesting how different colors of the same yarn felt differently. I knit the smallest in a light green Berroco (don't remember the yarn name) 100% wool. It felted the least and is bigger than the ones that were knit with more stitches. When they dry I'll attempt to post a pix.
> Still hunting for a new home. But now I'm not as obsessed with it. made the decision to put my stuff into storage and move in with my sister and her dh until I find a place. that takes the pressure off of me and hopefully I can start sleeping again.
> Ms D


I hope that moving in with your sister takes the pressure off so you can relax and get your rest. This waqy you won't feel pressured to take something other than exactly what you WANT. Good Luck!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

and I always thought receipt had to do with taxes. http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-rec1.htm

That was a really cool article, thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sitting here hungry for dinner and your recipe sounds mouthwatering!!!! Thanks again for hosting. I love your comments at the beginning. 
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

He has requested enchiladas for supper, and I'm sure the nachos will follow for after! It's nice and quiet at the moment (I don't turn on the TV) and I've got 3 more rows to go with the second sweater yoke before I start on the pattern proper. It's a simple one, fortunately, so I can probably get through those without trouble while the game is on.

I was looking for something to make with the apricots I have in the cupboard, but so far haven't found a recipe I have all the ingredients for. Ah well. I can always go with the old standby--muffins!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The baby sweaters are coming along; I finished almost Then I have a little pink & white hat to do to match the other sweater I made from a DROPS pattern--oh, and the new DROPS patterns are coming online a few at a time now, but the one I want wasn't up yesterday. Will have to go check that out and see if I have enough of the right yarn in my stash to make it. It's a small shrug, so maybe.
> 
> Have a great day, all, and I'll catch up later!


What a great site. I had not come across DROPS in my searches for specific patterns. I love so many of the patterns and that is the down side. Which do I do next?

It is safely in my favorites list. Thank you


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Sue in Florida said:
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am trying to figure this out. line one is giving me trouble. the rest of the lines i think i understand. on line two i think it means bring yarn to front - sl1 wyib (which to me means you take the yarn around the needle from the r to the l and then k2tog - the k2tog getting rid of the yo. at least that is the way i am reading it. it is the first line i can't get past. i just finished a dishcloth using a simple brioche stitch (yo, sl1wyif, k2tog) - i was experiementing thinking i could use the stitch for a scarf - the dishrag giving me a chance to see how it looked. i was thinking along the same lines with this pattern. however . . . . . . .
> 
> 	SYNCOPATED BRIOCHE STITCH -- Even number of sts
> 
> ...


This is really a pretty stitch, Sam, and because it is the same on both sides it would make an attractive scarf that doesn't curl. I was curious what this looked like and here is a pic: http://thewalkertreasury.wordpress.com/2007/04/11/syncopated-brioche-stitch/

There is nothing on YouTube demonstrating the syncopated brioche so this must be newer?


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am trying to figure this out. line one is giving me trouble. the rest of the lines i think i understand. on line two i think it means bring yarn to front - sl1 wyib (which to me means you take the yarn around the needle from the r to the l and then k2tog - the k2tog getting rid of the yo. at least that is the way i am reading it. it is the first line i can't get past. i just finished a dishcloth using a simple brioche stitch (yo, sl1wyif, k2tog) - i was experiementing thinking i could use the stitch for a scarf - the dishrag giving me a chance to see how it looked. i was thinking along the same lines with this pattern. however . . . . . . .
> ...


That's lovely. I bet it would look fab in a varigated yarn.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

am back. it is 7:25 pm, here in ontario(canada) had lemon butter chicken and some veggies. i am bushed after the birthday party this afternoon. thank goodness for the wii, they chose to play on that for most of it. lol. i am halfway done a baby hat that was requested for a friends friend who is due next month. made my first potato chip scarf the other night. loooooove it.


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

Guess Friday 13th really had some different things going on as KP didn't come in for 2 days. Finally did this morning. Greetings from western Kentucky where we had enough snow on Thursday to dismiss school for Friday. I spent my 'free' day knitting and listening to a Sue Grafton book on CD (U). Enjoyed it so much have continued today. I am making a baby afgan and am really making progress. Also have enjoyed fire in the fireplace and a pot of chili on the stove. Monday is also a holiday for school - MLK day. Hope all are having a great weekend.
Abuela


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I think it is hummingbirds!



myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave wrote: More like they want someone younger who isn't cleverer than they are! I always chose a mature spinster as a secretary, no PMT, boyfriend troubles, no school runs, juvenile sniffles, or school holidays to work around. Bonuses were she knew how to run an office, could spell and knew how to present work properly, she also had the presence and strength of character to act as an impenetrable barrier when I needed peace and quiet. Twenty yearolds are frequently as short on those abilities as their hemlines!

I hope somebody has a bit of common sense and you get your dream job soon.

Dave
Three cheers for mature spinsters (I'm one, too). They're far more conscientious and reliable in the work force, with no 'ties' (e.g.,children home from school because of sickness, etc.) to interrupt the work flow, especially for small workplaces where one person's absence can make an enormous difference. I've been working since I was 15 (now 67 and still working but part-time), with no more than one handful of sick days taken off in those 52 years (that's just luck more than anything else, I guess). Unfortunately, taking 'sickies' is a great Aussie tradition, especially on a Monday after a heavy weekend's partying. And why not spend the day at the beach instead??? They even boast about it on TV. So many young people lack the ability to think of anything/anyone but themselves - not all, but most of the ones I come across.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

and I always thought receipt had to do with taxes. http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-rec1.htm

Thank you, Ask4J - that was a most informative article.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > just took this off the pillsbury site - thought it would make good sjper bowl fare along with the rueben (?) pizza from last week.
> ...


I used to make my own pizza sauce. One day I had some bottled salsa left over from a party and used that on the pizza base. Turned out beautifully. I have been thinking of trying a pesto instead of sauce as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I used to make my own pizza sauce. One day I had some bottled salsa left over from a party and used that on the pizza base. Turned out beautifully. I have been thinking of trying a pesto instead of sauce as well.[/quote]

I use pesto quite often. I think it tastes good.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

mjs said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Brr. I wish the Kp was right here in my LR: Honey,Jack,Orange with tortilla chips. Add some Guacamole please. I'm in heaven. I too am enjoying beginning and ending each day with KP. Some I wonder if I'd get any knitting done, unless I completely quit sleeping. Today it is 4:30 and the sun is high in the West and very warm(85degF) so without the encouragment of you all, I probably would have finished the knitting binge I've been on some time ago,. Instead I'm still going strong. Im looking forward to ordering my interchangeagle circulars soon. The feather and fan of yesterdays digest are calling to me.Do you think this could be made in a sweater. Most of the sweaters whose style I like seem to be crochet, but I enjoy knitting more. Since it was so warm today I'm waiting for a cooling breeze for tai chi practice. In the meantime I'm using a little applied mechanics on my house. Hoping to find better arrangement to provide the proper milieu for my
> ...


I was looking for a headband pattern and found this pattern for a feather and fan cardigan. Here is the link.

http://www.woollymammothknits.com/freepatterns.html


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He has requested enchiladas for supper, and I'm sure the nachos will follow for after! It's nice and quiet at the moment (I don't turn on the TV) and I've got 3 more rows to go with the second sweater yoke before I start on the pattern proper. It's a simple one, fortunately, so I can probably get through those without trouble while the game is on.
> 
> I was looking for something to make with the apricots I have in the cupboard, but so far haven't found a recipe I have all the ingredients for. Ah well. I can always go with the old standby--muffins!


Apricot upside down cake sounds terrific!!! and while you are at it, whip up some whipped cream and indulge!!

You put the drained apricots on the bottom of the pan. Save the juice and add it to the liquid required to make a basic white cake. Pour the basic white cake batter over the apricots, sprinkle with cinnamon and bake!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > He has requested enchiladas for supper, and I'm sure the nachos will follow for after! It's nice and quiet at the moment (I don't turn on the TV) and I've got 3 more rows to go with the second sweater yoke before I start on the pattern proper. It's a simple one, fortunately, so I can probably get through those without trouble while the game is on.
> ...


The cupboard's rather bare at the moment, but I might have things for that...hmm...*runs off to see*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I think it is hummingbirds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cmaliza= check out Dave's image on page 13!!! lol. How is that cable progressing?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness me - i just googled syncopated brioche stitch - no real directions on how to do it - but there are many variations - some with color - i'm thinking it is a whole new lifestyle - lol. i would have to work with someone who was an expert - for now i will just stick to the simple brioche stitch which is easy to do.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness me - i just googled syncopated brioche stitch - no real directions on how to do it - but there are many variations - some with color - i'm thinking it is a whole new lifestyle - lol. i would have to work with someone who was an expert - for now i will just stick to the simple brioche stitch which is easy to do.
> 
> sam


I knitted a brioche stitch hat last winter. Followed the Elizabeth Zimmerman pattern in Knitting Without Tears. I knit it up in about 2 hours. The cast on edge came out too tight so I gave it to my Mom. She wears it all the time. I plan on doing another one someday. Maybe I will make a cowl out of this stitch pattern. It is really easy and comes along real fast when using the larger needles to knit this brioche in. I think I used a size 6mm and worsted weight #4 yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think our generation overall had/has more of a good quality work ethic. I often would see young teachers taking a "mental health" day or leaving the school immediately when the day was over and heaven forbid if the were to get there earlier than the morning bell sounded. Now I'm not blaming the younger generation entirely; their parents needed to instill strong work ethics and unfortuantely many just were concerned that their children have it better than they did. Unfortunately they forgot to teach the value of actually earning something by working hard. Okay...I'm off my soap box.



Althea said:


> Dave wrote: More like they want someone younger who isn't cleverer than they are! I always chose a mature spinster as a secretary, no PMT, boyfriend troubles, no school runs, juvenile sniffles, or school holidays to work around. Bonuses were she knew how to run an office, could spell and knew how to present work properly, she also had the presence and strength of character to act as an impenetrable barrier when I needed peace and quiet. Twenty yearolds are frequently as short on those abilities as their hemlines!
> 
> I hope somebody has a bit of common sense and you get your dream job soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi everyone, its chilly here too. we had a exausting day helping with a friends funeral,but i would do it again, its the last thing you can do for a person. our church fed the family after and there was lots of visiting. then the clean up comes, we helped in the dining area, then over to the church to put it right. glad we had left overs for tonight, we napped the afternoon away, i stretched out on the couch wrapped in my flannel quilt. i wanted to catch up on the t party, i always look forward to this. ok, i think i will work on my puzzle. it winds me down. i am doing a dish cloth right now, cause i am stuck on the scarf i am starting, don't really know how to move forward. will tell you about it later.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness me - i just googled syncopated brioche stitch - no real directions on how to do it - but there are many variations - some with color - i'm thinking it is a whole new lifestyle - lol. i would have to work with someone who was an expert - for now i will just stick to the simple brioche stitch which is easy to do.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam

I found a dropped stitch scarf on Ravelry that I thought you may like. It may also be suitable for you looped yarn or have you finished that one?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drop-stitch-scarf-2

I also found suggested stitches to use for reversible scarves and the Syncopated Brioche Stitch is one of them. Unfortunately there are no tips or tricks explaining how to complete it. I have started trying to knit it but have not had success as yet. I will let you know how I go. In the mean time here is the reversible scarves site. It is in 3 parts and the link to parts 2 & 3 are at the end of each page.

http://www.cs.oswego.edu/~ebozak/knit/esb-patterns/scarves-part1.html

Bye


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Abuela said:


> I spent my 'free' day knitting and listening to a Sue Grafton book on CD (U). Enjoyed it so much have continued today.
> Abuela


May I ask - what is the title of the book please?
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Sam, I found a video of Brioche Stitch. It is towards the end of the page. Click on the "click here for more" button.

http://newstitchaday.com/?s=brioche

It is so easy when you know but I do not think I would have figured it out in a hurry. Especially the YO at the beginning. I had assumed there was a selvage stitch at the start and end of each row.

Sorry, I didn't read your posting properly. You all ready know brioche stitch. Oh well, I have learnt a new stitch today.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

It is knitting a brioche scarf. You repeat the first two rows over and over until you get the length you want.

Here is a brioche hat.
http://megan.cc/Hat/

For all of you who are getting babies into your lives, what do you think of this? 
http://megan.cc/NappyCake/


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The Syncopated Brioche Stitch is simply a K1 P1 ribbing for four rows and then the next four rows are P1 K1 ribbing. Alternate this ribbing every four rows and there you have the pattern. A seed stitch pattern is K1 P1 ribbing alternated every other row with the P1 K1 ribbing. The double seed stitch is doing two rows of this 1x1 ribbing and then alternate the stitching so that you will purl the purls and knit the knits.
A brioche stitch pattern incorporates yarn overs into the stitch work which this syncopated brioche does not do. It is just a re-arrangement of the 1x1 ribbing.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The Syncopated Brioche Stitch is simply a K1 P1 ribbing for four rows and then the next four rows are P1 K1 ribbing. Alternate this ribbing every four rows and there you have the pattern. A seed stitch pattern is K1 P1 ribbing alternated every other row with the P1 K1 ribbing. The double seed stitch is doing two rows of this 1x1 ribbing and then alternate the stitching so that you will purl the purls and knit the knits.
> A brioche stitch pattern incorporates yarn overs into the stitch work which this syncopated brioche does not do. It is just a re-arrangement of the 1x1 ribbing.


The syncopated brioche that Sam posted does incorporate yarn overs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ceili said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > The Syncopated Brioche Stitch is simply a K1 P1 ribbing for four rows and then the next four rows are P1 K1 ribbing. Alternate this ribbing every four rows and there you have the pattern. A seed stitch pattern is K1 P1 ribbing alternated every other row with the P1 K1 ribbing. The double seed stitch is doing two rows of this 1x1 ribbing and then alternate the stitching so that you will purl the purls and knit the knits.
> ...


But the link that was posted to it does not. It is the link to the syncopated brioche stitch that I was describing. I know that the one Sam posted is the brioche stitch. When I was knitting the brioche hat, I had to rip out a lot because I kept getting the set up row wrong!! haha, the directions were smarter than I was!!!
http://thewalkertreasury.wordpress.com/2007/04/11/syncopated-brioche-stitch/


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

her e is a picture try


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Marilyn the book is called U is for Undertow. I just finished V is for Vengence by the same author. She writes each book with the title being a letter of the alphabet (spelling) A is for & all the way so far to V is for Vengence.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ziD7xhnSQ&feature=related
> 
> It is knitting a brioche scarf. You repeat the first two rows over and over until you get the length you want.
> 
> ...


Thank you 5mmdpns for those links. I have found another version called Contrary Brioche where you knit into the stitch of the previous row. I have scanned the instruction and attached it.

I love the Nappy Cakes. I have seen different sizes for sale at the markets and they really look wonderful.

K1B = knit one through loop below next stitch


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

OMG.....it takes a youth (my niece) to solve my picture problems.....I'm blushing right now   . So,....when I get a bit of length done on the headband, I'll send a picture. My problem....basically I didn't wait long enough for the picture to load in. Good grief!

I got my problems solved...with the help of many! Thanks all! Tomorrow is another day...2 more "football" games to go (SF won, NE looks like it will win). Our son was a professional soccer player, so "football" needs to be defined. Words....and vocabulary...so much depends/is affected by the use of words! (or lack there of). The headband pattern I think, was missing a few words......so great for the KPers who rescued me! love y'all!
Carol (IL)


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Hi again

The link I found does incorporate yarn overs and there is no purl. I think that will be what makes the finished product reversible.

It should not be allowed that the same name be applied to different techniques. It makes for a confusing life and I am so good at confusing things. I hope I haven't this time.

Here is the link again.

http://newstitchaday.com/?s=brioche


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> her e is a picture try


Looks good. I think the purl gives the twist a tied effect. Pleasingly different.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm a little disappointed, as much as I love the sunshine I also love the snow. I know we don't ever "Really" get snow unless it sneaks up and bites the weathermen in the behind! But since they were calling for snow I decided to leave my heavy coat and my snow boots at school so that it would help the snow along. Well even though a lot of areas got snow today all we got was sunshine!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, its chilly here too. we had a exausting day helping with a friends funeral,but i would do it again, its the last thing you can do for a person. our church fed the family after and there was lots of visiting. then the clean up comes, we helped in the dining area, then over to the church to put it right. glad we had left overs for tonight, we napped the afternoon away, i stretched out on the couch wrapped in my flannel quilt. i wanted to catch up on the t party, i always look forward to this. ok, i think i will work on my puzzle. it winds me down. i am doing a dish cloth right now, cause i am stuck on the scarf i am starting, don't really know how to move forward. will tell you about it later.


Wow- bless you for all that effort. I know how much thought, planning, and work it takes to prepare a funeral reception, and sometimes people are in so much grief that they don't really get it how much you put into it. I so appreciate all you did, because I know! Bless you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> OMG.....it takes a youth (my niece) to solve my picture problems.....I'm blushing right now   . So,....when I get a bit of length done on the headband, I'll send a picture. My problem....basically I didn't wait long enough for the picture to load in. Good grief!
> 
> I got my problems solved...with the help of many! Thanks all! Tomorrow is another day...2 more "football" games to go (SF won, NE looks like it will win). Our son was a professional soccer player, so "football" needs to be defined. Words....and vocabulary...so much depends/is affected by the use of words! (or lack there of). The headband pattern I think, was missing a few words......so great for the KPers who rescued me! love y'all!
> Carol (IL)


Can't recall doing a cable with that purl in the cross row, but if it is consistent - maybe you have invented a new stitch. My comment about the figure of eight was wrong. Glad you figured out how to post your pics.lol.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lesleighanne - thanks for the scarf pattern - i tried a drop stitch swatch and did not do too well - guess i should practice - i really like the scarf.

i already had the reverse knitting pages but thanks for finding them for me.

as i said the simple brioche stitch is really easy and made a swell looking dishrag. the syncopated - let's just say i need to watch someone who knows what they are doing. i learn the best that way.

sam



LesleighAnne said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > goodness me - i just googled syncopated brioche stitch - no real directions on how to do it - but there are many variations - some with color - i'm thinking it is a whole new lifestyle - lol. i would have to work with someone who was an expert - for now i will just stick to the simple brioche stitch which is easy to do.
> ...


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Have a good weekend everyone.
> I'm frustrated with computers and printers, so I will have my hands full for awhile. I might not be joining you again, until I fix or destroy something and maybe start all over!!!!
> Things like this are so exhausting!
> 
> ...


Can't help w/ computer -I'm kind of a luddite myself, but - do you know where the Australian open will be shown? Can't find it on any of our channels here in Florida and have been looking forward to it for 2 weeks.
Billie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lesleighanne - thank you for finding the video - wish i could hold my yarn the way he does - i really like the site and have registered so i get their "stitch of the day" which i think will be fun - goes along with my learn a word a day - which i must admit - some of the words they choose i don't think i will ever use - lol. you can request a stitch - i am going to request the syncopated brioche and see what happens.

sam



LesleighAnne said:


> Sam, I found a video of Brioche Stitch. It is towards the end of the page. Click on the "click here for more" button.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/?s=brioche
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I've finally caught up again. Hubby decided to download more music, but opened Itunes in the wrong place so for 2 hours or more I've been trying to figure out how to get them to go to the right place. Finally got it. Now I need a drink, too bad there's no liquor in the house...I also now have to reset all my computer settings. Geewiz... 
Oh well, gotta love him. 
So I've managed to get no knitting done except for what I got done in the truck while driving to and from the grocery store.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Well I just checked in after watching the Bronco, Patriot game. I'm kind of in shock and kind of sad by how lop-sided it was.

Once again I am enticed with the recipes here, especially this one. I'm starting a new folder for Dave's recipes for one.

I've solved two of my technical problems, but not all. Still plugging along, and reading KP when taking a break  
 Happy K P ing ! I'm having fun reading it


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Sam

Good to hear you like the site. I have not registered for the stitch of the day but I have added it to my favorites for future reference.

I to like the learn a word a day site. It gives background and examples not just meaning. I agree, it would not be often I would be able to use the word. The other problem I would have is remembering how to pronounce it.



thewren said:


> lesleighanne - thank you for finding the video - wish i could hold my yarn the way he does - i really like the site and have registered so i get their "stitch of the day" which i think will be fun - goes along with my learn a word a day - which i must admit - some of the words they choose i don't think i will ever use - lol. you can request a stitch - i am going to request the syncopated brioche and see what happens.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look at these directions - this is for the simple brioche - and does have a yo - and i can do this stitch - the cynpopated directions i printed out earlier have yarn overs. that is what i want to learn how to do.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Um. Were you driving?



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I've finally caught up again. Hubby decided to download more music, but opened Itunes in the wrong place so for 2 hours or more I've been trying to figure out how to get them to go to the right place. Finally got it. Now I need a drink, too bad there's no liquor in the house...I also now have to reset all my computer settings. Geewiz...
> Oh well, gotta love him.
> So I've managed to get no knitting done except for what I got done in the truck while driving to and from the grocery store.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Um. Were you driving?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!!! No, fortunately DH loves to drive and leaves me free to knit away. 
;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

One way to think of brioche is that its double knitting, except that the strand between two stitches from the back sheet is always knitted together with the current stitch of the front sheet. In this view, the yos are there to make sure that the interstitch strand is long enough to actually knit

you see 5mmdpns - there are k2tog's - and yo's - i watched a video and think i have the idea - i will just knit a swatch and see what i come up with.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is not a simple k1,p1 ribbing - the brioche is wider - if you go to this site - http://newstitchaday.com/brioche-stitch/ you will see in the picture the yo's.

let's put this discussion to rest.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> The Syncopated Brioche Stitch is simply a K1 P1 ribbing for four rows and then the next four rows are P1 K1 ribbing. Alternate this ribbing every four rows and there you have the pattern. A seed stitch pattern is K1 P1 ribbing alternated every other row with the P1 K1 ribbing. The double seed stitch is doing two rows of this 1x1 ribbing and then alternate the stitching so that you will purl the purls and knit the knits.
> A brioche stitch pattern incorporates yarn overs into the stitch work which this syncopated brioche does not do. It is just a re-arrangement of the 1x1 ribbing.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got back from the Mavericks game. It was not exciting, but we won. Now I'm watching the Lakers and Clippers. Hope the Clippers can hold out for the win. Finally got caught up on the posts. All of the recipes sound great. We ate Mexican tonight and it was delicious!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandy - where is algona? i thought onoly the east side got snow - like spokone and the tricity area - i should say big snows - the west side usually only got mucho snow in the mountains and a friend of mine said that they weren't getting the much. bet the ski resorts are doing a daily snow dance.

sam



Sandy said:


> I'm a little disappointed, as much as I love the sunshine I also love the snow. I know we don't ever "Really" get snow unless it sneaks up and bites the weathermen in the behind! But since they were calling for snow I decided to leave my heavy coat and my snow boots at school so that it would help the snow along. Well even though a lot of areas got snow today all we got was sunshine!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

The west side has snow this weekend, Sam. We have a couple of inches and it is slick out there! Chilly too! 
I took a class and learned to make a brioche cable scarf of which my friend who has seen most of what I do commented that it was the most beautiful piece she'd seen me make. I enjoyed the pattern and found the stitch fun to do. 
I am still working on the poncho I was doing last week. I just repaired a dropped stitch. I have so much fabric on the needles that it is easy to miss one. I hate it when that happens but even more so if I don't catch it until it is too late to fix without total annihilation!
I always enjoy the recipes and hearing what is up with fellow KPers! I enjoy the websites that are shared as well. I plan on trying the drop stitch scarf pattern referred to earlier today, I think. I've done a similar one but like the movement on this one; kind of wave like. Very pretty! 
Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jilze - whenever i have a lot of stitches on my needles i place markers every so often. i am making a baby blanket with a k6,p6 pattern - i have a marker every twelve sitiches - there is almost 200 sts on the needles. those markers have saved my butt more time than i can count. if i make a mistake it has to be within those twelve sts - which means i don't need to frog very much. don't know what your pattern is like but it is an idea.

the dropped scarf is fun to knit. i knit a dishrag as a practice piece and really like the way it looks. think that is the stitch heidi thinks she would like an afthan made with - 40 stitch squares of different colors - i'm thinking 332 sts. ugh

sam



Jilze said:


> The west side has snow this weekend, Sam. We have a couple of inches and it is slick out there! Chilly too!
> I took a class and learned to make a brioche cable scarf of which my friend who has seen most of what I do commented that it was the most beautiful piece she'd seen me make. I enjoyed the pattern and found the stitch fun to do.
> I am still working on the poncho I was doing last week. I just repaired a dropped stitch. I have so much fabric on the needles that it is easy to miss one. I hate it when that happens but even more so if I don't catch it until it is too late to fix without total annihilation!
> I always enjoy the recipes and hearing what is up with fellow KPers! I enjoy the websites that are shared as well. I plan on trying the drop stitch scarf pattern referred to earlier today, I think. I've done a similar one but like the movement on this one; kind of wave like. Very pretty!
> Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam,
Algona is about 30 miles south of Seattle and is just south of Auburn. Some areas of Seattle, Lynnwood,Everett, Monroe, Issaquah and a few other places got snow but we were cold a sunny. Maybe we'll get some tomorrow.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> and I always thought receipt had to do with taxes. http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-rec1.htm
> 
> Thank you, Ask4J - that was a most informative article.


Interesting, but not entirely accurate. Receipt was certainly in widespread use in the Home Counties durng the 1960s, I grew up with it; the all-purpose 'recipe' has taken over somewhat, but not completely.

English is a living language and is continually evolving, quite often words will go out of fashion, only to return a century or more later, with so many to choose from, few people use more than a fifth of those available.

When I was younger, I tried to keep up with the changes, but I've realised I can never do it convincingly, nor am I willing to waste tme practicing, it took me three years to adjust my speech from 'publc school' to neutral R.P., I've decded against further updates!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> Dave wrote: More like they want someone younger who isn't cleverer than they are! I always chose a mature spinster as a secretary, no PMT, boyfriend troubles, no school runs, juvenile sniffles, or school holidays to work around. Bonuses were she knew how to run an office, could spell and knew how to present work properly, she also had the presence and strength of character to act as an impenetrable barrier when I needed peace and quiet. Twenty yearolds are frequently as short on those abilities as their hemlines!
> 
> I hope somebody has a bit of common sense and you get your dream job soon.
> 
> ...


For me, loyalty was always a massive factor, as was reliability. Mt secretary always arrived half an hour before me, sorted the mail and had clipped letters to the relevant files and had my schedule organized, travel arrangements were her domain, as were all orders for general supplies and materials. Life is so much easier when one's secretary knows how to run an office, it's positively liberating, the day has so many more hours in which to get on with things!

As for 'pulling sickies', that doesn't happen with lades n their fifties, they care about their company far more than youngsters. It isn't about exploitaton either, I respect and appreciate the loyalty of a good secretary, they're worth their weight in gold; well, cream cakes anyway!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DebraSundhausen said:


> Dave,
> Your cinnamon sugar tortilla chips sound like my mothers pie dough crackers. At least that was the name she gave them. When she made a pie she always had more crust than needed and would cut them in thin strips, sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon and bake them in the oven. It's been a lot of years since any have been made. I've made my own tortilla chips in the oven but not anything like this. Will have to try your recipe soon.
> I think that my knitting is getting better with the help of you and everyone else here. I've had a lot of time lately, since I lost my job in November (again). Between looking for jobs, knitting or crocheting and staying with my mother since she broke her other hip, I haven't been posting on KP. Hope everone has a good weekend.
> Debbie


Do try them, they're a favourte with the boys.

Good luck with the job hunt, it's a tricky time at the moment, at least you have that stash of yarn to work through!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning all, it is a very chilly -24F. Definitely a soup & sandwich day here. Glad I don't have to go out and about.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I've finally caught up again. Hubby decided to download more music, but opened Itunes in the wrong place so for 2 hours or more I've been trying to figure out how to get them to go to the right place. Finally got it. Now I need a drink, too bad there's no liquor in the house...I also now have to reset all my computer settings. Geewiz...
> Oh well, gotta love him.
> So I've managed to get no knitting done except for what I got done in the truck while driving to and from the grocery store.


Do hope you weren't driving!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning all, it is a very chilly -24F. Definitely a soup & sandwich day here. Glad I don't have to go out and about.


Just read your post and looked at my toolbar to find that we're at +24. But the sun is shining!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ziD7xhnSQ&feature=related
> ...


That looks like a great book. Could you tell me its name please?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

morning all, crashed out last night by 9pm. that birthday party wore me out. lol. i'm foolish to think i could keep up with 6 and 7 yr olds. ah well gage had a great time, all that matters. not sure the exact temp is here at 9:10 am, but i now the dog looked at me like i was insane when i tried to let her out. she opted to stay in the house and wait. i am not going to pick up a hundred pound doberman and take her outside either. lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all, it is a very chilly -24F. Definitely a soup & sandwich day here. Glad I don't have to go out and about.
> ...


The sun is shinning here too. Very deceiving for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's a balmy 34 here in San Antonio at 8:21am on a Sunday morning, the suns shining, and it's supposed to hit a high of 63today. Tomorrow is supposed to reach 76, can't wait.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

mjs said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, I checked erlier tonight to see if the new Tea party had opened but it hadn't so I missed being 1st page. Hi Dave, saw your Eye of Horus egg cosy and think I will try it sometime soon. Just wanted to throw a different thread out if anyone would like to answer. Does anyone else have trouble finding the right substitution for yarn for a project. I find the right weight, but will be off on the plies, and they have been coming out awful. Pulled out one hat and almost pulled out another, then decided it wouldn't have a pattern, just rib and now stockinette. very frustrated. Better not bake this weekend or that may not turn out either. had first now of winter yesterday, and coldest night of the year so far tonight. stay warm. d
> ...


Actually maybe I didn't use the right term. Bought a hand-made yarn with a tight twist (I think it would be a sock weight) so decided to make it into a hat, Koolhaas by Jared Flood, thinking pattern would show so well. well it feels, crisp to fingers and pattern didn't show at all ( although ribbing is quite clear) just wasn't happy with the "edges" of yarn, if I had used it for socks, I think yarn would have been uncomfortable under feet.
but this choosing the wrong substitution (even tho gauge matched) has happened before. Makes me sad after all the work.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Good morning to everyone where it is morning. It's 23 here and supposed to get in the 40's and the 50's tomorrow. Yesterday morning it was in the single digits, but the sun came out and we got above freezing. Most of the snow melted. My mother wanted spaghetti last night so that is what I made. Until I we get her moved in to my house I have been staying with her. I brought some things up here to work on. She has a ramp so it was easier for her to be here in her own house. She had decided to move in with us and we were getting the room cleared out and rearranging the furniture so she could get though comfortably with her walker of wheelchair when she fell and broke her other hip. So I have been at her house since November 17. I lost my job on November 7 and have been looking, but haven't been lucky on getting one. I figure everything happens for a reason and she is starting to get around better. Maybe something will come through soon. 
Debbie


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 1artist said:
> 
> 
> > think your Lad would let you post a picture of of him knitting before his race for us?


Not before he's eighteen, there are no privacy laws in the UK and I'm not allowing any images on the web until then. Conventional photographs I can control, but as soon as they're digitised, once they leave my computer they're public property. I believe he deserves a carefree boyhood.

Dave[/quote]

HI Dave, back on this morning, and totally understand not taking pictures of the boys, my bad. Just was thinking of something generic, not specific. could have his helmet on. d


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ziD7xhnSQ&feature=related
> ...


Thanks for that!! just a word of warning that to scan and paste that is against the copyright violations so if Administration does see that, they could very well wrap your nuckles!! This is also against the rules and regulations -- I am just saying.....not that I want to jump on you and scold you. I will look into more of this stitching. Inspite of knitting for years and years, there is always some thing else to learn in the knitting world!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's a bit too chilly for me to go out to play, so I've stayed in and made a new egg cosy, this one's slightly different from my usual style, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55155-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

dave we like all your cozies. they are awesome :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> dave we like all your cozies. they are awesome :thumbup:


Thanks! This one is really quick and easy to make. For all of you who like making squares for blankets, here's another way to use them!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> look at these directions - this is for the simple brioche - and does have a yo - and i can do this stitch - the cynpopated directions i printed out earlier have yarn overs. that is what i want to learn how to do.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sometimes the more one looks at a pattern, the more confusing it seems to be! We knitters seem to know that more than any other persons on earth! It seems that the set up rows are always happening?? Not sure. I will have to look at this all again. And then there is the two colored brioche stitch work that looks so nice but I dont know that I am up for that yet either!!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I'm a little disappointed, as much as I love the sunshine I also love the snow. I know we don't ever "Really" get snow unless it sneaks up and bites the weathermen in the behind! But since they were calling for snow I decided to leave my heavy coat and my snow boots at school so that it would help the snow along. Well even though a lot of areas got snow today all we got was sunshine!


Are you complaining about sunshine? Here we count the few days we have of sunshine between October and May. Snow is romantic but would you enjoy shoveling it every day and driving to work on slippery roads? We haven't experienced much snow this year but it will come. Last year the banks alongside the sidewalks were more than 5 feet high--someone could be walking their dog and you wouldn't know it. Unfortunately snow is now controlled, a little is nice a lot is a nuisance.

Here's a nice picture to enjoy:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lovely photo, best viewed from an armchair in a nice warm room!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poldera - not fair - it's only 18 degrees here - the sun is shinning in between the cloud cover - i want your weather.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's a balmy 34 here in San Antonio at 8:21am on a Sunday morning, the suns shining, and it's supposed to hit a high of 63today. Tomorrow is supposed to reach 76, can't wait.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Well I just checked in after watching the Bronco, Patriot game. I'm kind of in shock and kind of sad by how lop-sided it was. 


it really was a rout dandylion - it just wasn't tebow's night. i'm hoping green bay has that kind of game today.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

creataive and wonderful as always dave - i would have never thought of doing one like that - guess i had "round" ingrained in my mind - need to think outside the box once in a while. lol

sam



FireballDave said:


> It's a bit too chilly for me to go out to play, so I've stayed in and made a new egg cosy, this one's slightly different from my usual style, you can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55155-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are so right 5mmdpns - i went to bed last night deciding i was going to put it all to rest for a while. i have other patterns i am trying - it is not as though i have nothing to knit. lol

byw - have you ever tried the mock kilting stitch? it is too fun to knit and looks pleated when it is finished.

sam

Sometimes the more one looks at a pattern, the more confusing it seems to be! We knitters seem to know that more than any other persons on earth! It seems that the set up rows are always happening?? Not sure. I will have to look at this all again. And then there is the two colored brioche stitch work that looks so nice but I dont know that I am up for that yet either!!![/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why am i not seeing the picture? sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all of you that would like something sweet without a lot of calories look at this recipe.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/angel-food-cupcakes-with-raspberry-swirl?xid=DAILY011512AngelFoodCupcakes

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's a bit too chilly for me to go out to play, so I've stayed in and made a new egg cosy, this one's slightly different from my usual style, you can find it at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55155-1.html
> 
> ...


I will make one of these for each of the grandkids to use at easter. Of course I will have to use their 2 favorite colors.The only day I know they eat boiled eggs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, you need to knit up this cupcake and then the calories dont count and neither does the sugar content for us diabetics!!! It sure looks great.

I have not done the kilt stitch thingy. I shall have to try it out on a dishcloth square!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, have you ever thought of making a bike helmit egg cozy? You know, one that will have a knitted strap to hold it on the egg "under its chin"? Could go with the racing flag colors!! I am sure the gannets would love one with the face drawn on their eggs in the morning in the "visor" section.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh, Sam, the cupcakes look sooo good. 
Were up to 59 at 1015am here , not to rub it in or anything. 
Unfortunately though, when it does get into the low 30's and 20's here, it's really cold since used to 90's and 100's most of the year. I also don't due well in the cold that's why I moved from my home of Alaska to South Central Texas. 
And of course lack of central heating down here doesn't help. lol


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, have you ever thought of making a bike helmit egg cozy? You know, one that will have a knitted strap to hold it on the egg "under its chin"? Could go with the racing flag colors!! I am sure the gannets would love one with the face drawn on their eggs in the morning in the "visor" section.


Last year's crash helmet is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12523-1.html

I'm working on a slightly different helmet for the start of this year's season!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> creataive and wonderful as always dave - i would have never thought of doing one like that - guess i had "round" ingrained in my mind - need to think outside the box once in a while. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, I thought it'd make a change to show another way of making them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bit too chilly for me to go out to play, so I've stayed in and made a new egg cosy, this one's slightly different from my usual style, you can find it at:
> ...


I'm sure they'll love them, bright egg cosies are an encouragement to have a proper breakfast.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poldera - that is when you need a pellet stove. they put out a nice heat -- are economical to use - and you can turn them off and on. i really could use some 100 degree weather about now. i keep telling myself that the days are getting longer and spring in barely two months away - it's my body that's rebelling against the cold. lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Sam, the cupcakes look sooo good.
> Were up to 59 at 1015am here , not to rub it in or anything.
> Unfortunately though, when it does get into the low 30's and 20's here, it's really cold since used to 90's and 100's most of the year. I also don't due well in the cold that's why I moved from my home of Alaska to South Central Texas.
> And of course lack of central heating down here doesn't help. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the calorie count isn't too bad either.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Sam, the cupcakes look sooo good.
> Were up to 59 at 1015am here , not to rub it in or anything.
> Unfortunately though, when it does get into the low 30's and 20's here, it's really cold since used to 90's and 100's most of the year. I also don't due well in the cold that's why I moved from my home of Alaska to South Central Texas.
> And of course lack of central heating down here doesn't help. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - most of the sugar is confectionary sugar - does that bother a diabetic? i'm wondering if you could substitute truvia, etc for the granulated sugar? i guess i never thought of a diabetic not eating any sugar - that would be a tough row to hoe. you know - for the filling you might put in some frest fruit diced up or even some dried fruit which migh cut down on the sugar. i love angel food cake - think i need to make these.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, you need to knit up this cupcake and then the calories dont count and neither does the sugar content for us diabetics!!! It sure looks great.
> 
> I have not done the kilt stitch thingy. I shall have to try it out on a dishcloth square!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

just checked outside. sun is shining but oh so deceiving. -21 degrees out. wowza, too cold for me. rather stay in and knit and enjoy the tea party. i am definately coming back next weekend.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Dave, the chips sound really good. It's 6:36pm in West Virginia. Am a bit under the weather. Will be using my tea as a cough syrup with some Jack and honey. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


Hope you feel better soon, that's what we call "Whisktea".


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thats what i call a good idea :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, the chips sound really good. It's 6:36pm in West Virginia. Am a bit under the weather. Will be using my tea as a cough syrup with some Jack and honey. Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> ...


The toddy isn't working and the cough is going in to my chest. Doctor tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, have you ever thought of making a bike helmit egg cozy? You know, one that will have a knitted strap to hold it on the egg "under its chin"? Could go with the racing flag colors!! I am sure the gannets would love one with the face drawn on their eggs in the morning in the "visor" section.
> ...


I love that one, I'll have to make one of those for my son, he he got on a dirt bike on the pavement, the bike went up, he went over, and the rest is history. We had just been talking about how you always where a helmet when riding a 2 or 3 wheeled vehicle that is not a car, or his bicycle (he's 26) earlier in the day, he didn't put a helmet on. That was a trip to the emergency room... I asked him how bad it hurt when they dug the gravel out of his temple, he said real bad, I said good. It wasn't as bad as it could have been that's for sure, but this cozy will serve as a great reminder every day that he eats a boiled egg or two.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyRN49 said:
> ...


Ooh, I hope you aren't working pneumonia or anything. I hope the doc can get you fixed up quick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

OOps, I got lost, I started reading the thread on the Egg Cozy and forgot I wasn't at the Tea Party. I like the maple leaf one too, well, they are all great, I don't know if I could pick a fave, I do like the Egyptian one exceptionally well though.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everyone. We got the computer moved and I managed to reassemble the snake's nest so everything works as it should. Whew. What a job! But now I am set up again and we have more space in the other room (which he is busily rearranging). It's about an hour and a half until the game, so maybe at that point I can sit down and knit a bit. I did get the sleeves put off onto the spare needles last night but was too tired to work any more on the baby sweaters; my goal today is to get the pattern portion done on at least one. It's not a complicated pattern, so hopefully the football won't throw me off counting. 

DD comes home tonight, and I'm ready for her to be back! I've really missed her, though I'm sure she's had a fun adventure--can't wait to hear all about it, but she won't be home until 9 p.m., and I'm sure she'll be wiped out, so tomorrow it shall all be revealed in its own time. I've never been to Connecticut myself, so I'm looking forward to hearing about her trip.

I think when the sweaters are done I may try putting the Eye motif into a hat--I like Egyptian symbols but have no use for an egg cozy, so that appeals to me--if Dave approves, naturally.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> jilze - whenever i have a lot of stitches on my needles i place markers every so often. i am making a baby blanket with a k6,p6 pattern - i have a marker every twelve sitiches - there is almost 200 sts on the needles. those markers have saved my butt more time than i can count. if i make a mistake it has to be within those twelve sts - which means i don't need to frog very much. don't know what your pattern is like but it is an idea.
> 
> the dropped scarf is fun to knit. i knit a dishrag as a practice piece and really like the way it looks. think that is the stitch heidi thinks she would like an afthan made with - 40 stitch squares of different colors - i'm thinking 332 sts. ugh
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean Sam!! The afghan I've been working on since June is 548 stitches across. It's Feather and Fan. There's an 18 stitch repeat and I have a 4 stitch garter border, so I have a different colored marker for the border stitches and then a marker every 18 stitches. Sometimes I have to stop and do something else just so I can count higher than 18! It's a very ambitious pattern for me. It will be California king sized, I've only got about 30 inches to go. If I didn't have the stitch markers and had to count all 548 stitches I would have given up at the beginning!!
Patty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knitters - this takes knitting to an all time high. be sure to scroll to the bottom of the page and look at the item sitting crosslegged on a crate i think. this took some creative knitting.

http://bencuevas.wordpress.com/

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've seen that before, Sam, but it's still mind-blowing! Thanks for the refresher!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ladyrn49 - hope you feel better soon - when a cough gets into my chest i run screaming into the doctor to fix it - i end up with pneumonia far too easy - each time it is that much harder to recover - too many years of smoking for these poor lungs. drink lots and stay warm. wish you had my nubulizer - that would help a little.

sam



LadyRN49 said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyRN49 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlena - would this be a time when one might say - he needs a life? lol

sam


Sorlenna said:


> I've seen that before, Sam, but it's still mind-blowing! Thanks for the refresher!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlena - would this be a time when one might say - he needs a life? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I hope he's well paid, if that's for "work"! I often say someone like that has WAY too much time on his hands. LOL


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Sam that is totally amazing! 

Well I got to watch it snow for a few hours this morning only got enough to barely cover grass but it is so lovely to watch! Sun is out and beautiful as always. I didn't quite get enough of my "snow fix" maybe again later.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Crash helmets are life-savers, he had a very lucky escape! A crash helmet egg cosy will be a good reminder for him, you could make it in a colour to match his bike!

Glad you like the design, there will be another in a little while, I've got the sketch done!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OOps, I got lost, I started reading the thread on the Egg Cozy and forgot I wasn't at the Tea Party. I like the maple leaf one too, well, they are all great, I don't know if I could pick a fave, I do like the Egyptian one exceptionally well though.


Glad you like them, it's good to have a choice!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandy - i never minded the rain when i lived in seattle - i just remembered - one does not need to shover the rain.

sam



Sandy said:


> Thanks Sam that is totally amazing!
> 
> Well I got to watch it snow for a few hours this morning only got enough to barely cover grass but it is so lovely to watch! Sun is out and beautiful as always. I didn't quite get enough of my "snow fix" maybe again later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patty - i love the feather and fan design - i made a couple of dishrags using that pattern - but wow - 548 stitches of feather and fan - i salute you - i would be going bonkers by now - maybe the markers keep one from going bonkers. lol

sam

maybe we could have a picture when it is finished?

I know exactly what you mean Sam!! The afghan I've been working on since June is 548 stitches across. It's Feather and Fan. There's an 18 stitch repeat and I have a 4 stitch garter border, so I have a different colored marker for the border stitches and then a marker every 18 stitches. Sometimes I have to stop and do something else just so I can count higher than 18! It's a very ambitious pattern for me. It will be California king sized, I've only got about 30 inches to go. If I didn't have the stitch markers and had to count all 548 stitches I would have given up at the beginning!!
Patty[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think when the sweaters are done I may try putting the Eye motif into a hat--I like Egyptian symbols but have no use for an egg cozy, so that appeals to me--if Dave approves, naturally.


Go right ahead, I'm happy for you to slap my motifs wherever they'll fit. I think the _Eye of Horus_ would also look good on a spectacles case, might make myself one.

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

It is Mon Tricot Knitting Dictionary. 1030 stitches patterns.

It is called a knitting dictionary but it also covers crochet.



KateB said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> patty - i love the feather and fan design - i made a couple of dishrags using that pattern - but wow - 548 stitches of feather and fan - i salute you - i would be going bonkers by now - maybe the markers keep one from going bonkers. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > patty - i love the feather and fan design - i made a couple of dishrags using that pattern - but wow - 548 stitches of feather and fan - i salute you - i would be going bonkers by now - maybe the markers keep one from going bonkers. lol
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > patty - i love the feather and fan design - i made a couple of dishrags using that pattern - but wow - 548 stitches of feather and fan - i salute you - i would be going bonkers by now - maybe the markers keep one from going bonkers. lol
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow patty - you go girl - looks great.

sam

it's always nice to knit for someone who will appreciate it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > patty - i love the feather and fan design - i made a couple of dishrags using that pattern - but wow - 548 stitches of feather and fan - i salute you - i would be going bonkers by now - maybe the markers keep one from going bonkers. lol
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

My niece got married last June, and her sister taught my daughter the pattern for a scarf. I had never seen it before. The colors she had requested on her bridal registry were white and peacock blue, so my daughter and I (mostly her!) just chose five colors from white to dark blue. One of my sisters has paid for the yarn, on the condition that she will buy the yarn and I will make one for her in the same size, in whatever color(s) she chooses.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm having heart palpatations - texas and baltimore game - i really would like to see baltimore win - they sure are battling.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Did you know...?

Tomorrow is International Hot and Spicy Food Day!

http://www.punchbowl.com/holidays/international-hot-spicy-food-day

Here's something very easy for a cold day in January:

*Spicy Sausage Rice*

*Ingredients:*
1 onion, chopped
1 red pepper, diced
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
8 oz (225g) basmati rice
16 Imp. fl. oz (1 US pint/450ml) chicken or vegetable stock
6 cooked sausages, sliced
1 pot (approx. 10 oz/300g) spicy salsa dip

*Method:*
Saute the onion and pepper in the oil until tender.

Stir in the rice and stock, cover and simmer for 20 mins until the rice is tender.

Stir in the sausages and salsa dip and simmer uncovered over a medium heat for a further 5 mins or until piping hot.

Serve in bowls with a good scattering of finely chopped fresh coriander or parsley.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Pattys76 that makes me want to learn how to do the Feather & Fan stitch. It is beautiful. I love the colors.
Lisa


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Pattys76 that makes me want to learn how to do the Feather & Fan stitch. It is beautiful. I love the colors.
> Lisa


i love to make the feather and fan pattern. it is a timeless classic and really looks good no matter what colors it is done in. pattys76 your afghan looks great. gorgeous color combo. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check this out - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54970-1.html - a very funny cartoon from todays forum.

sam

also - http://www.dump.com/2011/08/06/eagle-owl-in-slow-motion-video/


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

For those of you that don't already know it, the pattern is VERY simple, but it looks very complicated. 

On a multiple of 18 stitches.
Row 1: Knit across
Row 2: Purl across
Row 3: *K2tog three times, YO K1 six times K2tog three times* repeat scross
Row 4: Knit across


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > redriet60 said:
> ...


Usually get some phenergan & codeine cough syrup and a z-pack puts me right again. If not will be sick the rest of the winter. Don't want that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lisa - with your talent you should have no trouble - it really is an easy stitch - and once you get going it is not a difficult stitch to remember so you don't need to constantly be looking at the directions.

sam



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Pattys76 that makes me want to learn how to do the Feather & Fan stitch. It is beautiful. I love the colors.
> Lisa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ladyrn - lots of prayers going up for your well being.

sam

Usually get some phenergan & codeine cough syrup and a z-pack puts me right again. If not will be sick the rest of the winter. Don't want that.[/quote]


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lady RN, No you definitely don't want to be sick the rest of the winter, hope the Dr can get you fixed up and feeling better soon!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Patys76 thank you for the pattern I will try it out soon. Maybe for one of the baby afghans that I need to make.
Lisa


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i have made it numerous times in baby afghans. always looks good.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlena - would this be a time when one might say - he needs a life? lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I think this Gutless Wonder Woman is amazing!!! She is sitting on the Eagle Brand Milk cans!! Sure must have taken some inspiration to knit her all up!! Thanks for sharing Sam.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

ask4j...where is the picture?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I did take a look at this cozy Dave, and it is very well done!! I would kind of make some "glowing" or "sparkling" eyes in duplicate stitch or with beads to dress it up a little. Is it allowed for me to embellish the helmit egg cozy??


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Did you know...?
> 
> Tomorrow is International Hot and Spicy Food Day!
> 
> ...


MMMMMM, yum!

Here's a wonderful hot appetizer.....

Stuffed Cheesy Jalepenos

Serves 10

10-20 Jalepenos, halved and seeds removed
6-8 oz Hot Italian or Hot Chorizo Sausage
1/2 cup Parmesan Cheese 
1 med. Onion, finely chopped
1 Egg
1/3 cup Bread crumbs
Dash of Salt and Pepper

Arrange halved Jalepenos on cookie sheet and bake in center of 325F oven for 3-5 min to soften, then let them cool

Brown Sausage in skillet to remove fat. 
Mix Sausage with chopped Onion, Egg, Bread crumbs, Salt and Pepper 
Fill Jalepenos with Sausage mixture, sprinkle with grated Parmesan cheese

Bake at 325F until cheese is melted.

Bon Appetite


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> For those of you that don't already know it, the pattern is VERY simple, but it looks very complicated.
> 
> On a multiple of 18 stitches.
> Row 1: Knit across
> ...


But your afghan looks so much more complicated and wonderful than this simple stitch pattern!!! Beautiful. You should be extremely proud of yourself and the bragging rights certainly belong to you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So the game is on, and the nachos are in the oven (said quietly so as not to alert the gannets!). I'm off to serve those up and then get back to my sweater. Sam, we missed the end of the other game, but it was close when we had to leave!

DD let me know she is in Atlanta, so in a little less than six hours, I should have her back. 

Patty--two thumbs up on that afghan. Wow!

To all who are under the weather--take care and mend soon.

I'll check back in when I get a chance--feels funny having to go into the other room now to catch up with the posts. Ah, well. I'll adjust!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Patty.....beautiful!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hey Sam...relax....B'more won. Now....Giants are ahead 10-3 over Green Bay...but it is very early in the game. Being from Chicago....I can only go with the Giants. Sorry to all the Wisconsonites out there.

I knit a row...stop & stare at the game.....knit another row....stop & stare....I'll never get far at this rate! I don't mind watching games, but it is so much harder when I care who wins or not.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyRN49 said:
> ...


Z-packs work wonders, knock out my sinus infections in a flash whenever I get one. Being sick the rest of winter would royally suck.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Patty,
548 does not divide by 18 evenly....540 does. Are you adding some stitches at the edges? I'd like to try this....my mom made one (not nearly so big) all in shades of blue...no white. I've always loved it and wanted to try it. With your directions sounding so easy.....I think I could do it, but am curious about the number of stitches.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am guessing that she put 4 sts on each end of the row for a border so it does not curl up.
Lisa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knitters - this takes knitting to an all time high. be sure to scroll to the bottom of the page and look at the item sitting crosslegged on a crate i think. this took some creative knitting.

http://bencuevas.wordpress.com/

sam


cmaliza said:


> ask4j...where is the picture?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I know the tea party is supposed to be happy and light, but this is where you all are and I've had about all the bad luck I can stand. The week before Christmas our little dog (my avatar) died in her sleep, although she was not old. At Christmas the extended family committed the most selfish and dishonest acts they could manage, causing much distress to me and my daughter who still lives at home. Today, or last night, my only son shipped out to Afghanistan. And just a while ago, my daughter went out to get her bike to ride to church, and it had been stolen. It was the most expensive thing she owned, and the nicest, and we can't replace it. Don't say anything about trouble coming in threes because you'll notice I mentioned four things. I don't want two more.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Patty,
> 548 does not divide by 18 evenly....540 does. Are you adding some stitches at the edges? I'd like to try this....my mom made one (not nearly so big) all in shades of blue...no white. I've always loved it and wanted to try it. With your directions sounding so easy.....I think I could do it, but am curious about the number of stitches.
> Carol (IL)


Yes I added 4 stitches on each side in garter stitch for an edging. Just knit the first and last 4 stitches on each row, or however many you add for a border on your project.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlena - it was kind of a nail hanger - but baltimore held on. now irooting for green bay who are not doing their best - i should be there telling them to get it together. lol

sam

i'm coming over for some nachos - ooh - did i say that quietly enough.



Sorlenna said:


> So the game is on, and the nachos are in the oven (said quietly so as not to alert the gannets!). I'm off to serve those up and then get back to my sweater. Sam, we missed the end of the other game, but it was close when we had to leave!
> 
> DD let me know she is in Atlanta, so in a little less than six hours, I should have her back.
> 
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I know the tea party is supposed to be happy and light, but this is where you all are and I've had about all the bad luck I can stand. The week before Christmas our little dog (my avatar) died in her sleep, although she was not old. At Christmas the extended family committed the most selfish and dishonest acts they could manage, causing much distress to me and my daughter who still lives at home. Today, or last night, my only son shipped out to Afghanistan. And just a while ago, my daughter went out to get her bike to ride to church, and it had been stolen. It was the most expensive thing she owned, and the nicest, and we can't replace it. Don't say anything about trouble coming in threes because you'll notice I mentioned four things. I don't want two more.


All I can do is tell you that I'm sending Positive energy to you and hoping that things will change for the better. I hope the police will be able to get your daughter's bike back, and that God protects your son. I'm so sorry about your little dog, too. We love them as much as our two legged children.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wannabear - sending you many warm hugs - and lots of positive energy.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I know the tea party is supposed to be happy and light, but this is where you all are and I've had about all the bad luck I can stand. The week before Christmas our little dog (my avatar) died in her sleep, although she was not old. At Christmas the extended family committed the most selfish and dishonest acts they could manage, causing much distress to me and my daughter who still lives at home. Today, or last night, my only son shipped out to Afghanistan. And just a while ago, my daughter went out to get her bike to ride to church, and it had been stolen. It was the most expensive thing she owned, and the nicest, and we can't replace it. Don't say anything about trouble coming in threes because you'll notice I mentioned four things. I don't want two more.


Sending happy thoughts your way. Hope things get better soon.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Pattys76 do I repeat all 4 pattern rows or just rows 3 & 4?
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Patty, that is a masterpiece!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

repeat all four rows - sam



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Pattys76 do I repeat all 4 pattern rows or just rows 3 & 4?
> Thanks
> Lisa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Wannabear, you're right, we're here and we are here for you,too. I'm so sorry to hear about your dog and your daughter's bike. I know also that you will be worried for your son until he is safely home. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Abuela said:


> I spent my 'free' day knitting and listening to a Sue Grafton book on CD (U). Enjoyed it so much have continued today. I am making a baby afgan and am really making progress. Also have enjoyed fire in the fireplace and a pot of chili on the stove. Monday is also a holiday for school - MLK day. Hope all are having a great weekend.
> Abuela


I have just finished her latest about 10 minutes ago. This one took me longer to get into than usual but enjoyed it once I got going. I've been wondering what she will come up with for x & z!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> knitters - this takes knitting to an all time high. be sure to scroll to the bottom of the page and look at the item sitting crosslegged on a crate i think. this took some creative knitting.
> 
> http://bencuevas.wordpress.com/
> 
> ...


ok that knit skeleton was amazing. never seen anything so cool before. although the naked guy knitting, yikes :?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

well that is it for me, i am off now. work in the morning and it is time for myself and my son to go to bed. had a great time and will be back again next weekend. thank you dave and everyone. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Pattys76 do I repeat all 4 pattern rows or just rows 3 & 4?
> Thanks
> Lisa


As Sam said, repeat all four rows. It's really very simple and kind of hypnotic.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > knitters - this takes knitting to an all time high. be sure to scroll to the bottom of the page and look at the item sitting crosslegged on a crate i think. this took some creative knitting.
> ...


I think the naked guy was the artist. But I agree! YIKES!!


----------



## psmithone (Jun 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> check this out - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54970-1.html - a very funny cartoon from todays forum.
> 
> sam
> 
> also - http://www.dump.com/2011/08/06/eagle-owl-in-slow-motion-video/


Wow Sam - the qwl was way cool! My grandsons will love it! Thanks!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Marilyn the book is called U is for Undertow. I just finished V is for Vengence by the same author. She writes each book with the title being a letter of the alphabet (spelling) A is for & all the way so far to V is for Vengence.


Thank you so much. Sounds like my kind of thing to read. I have also been wanting to look into audio books because with all this knitting and being of a "certain age," even with glasses I am experiencing eye strain, so I thought audio books would allow my eyes to rest. 
Thanks again!
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Wannabear, you're right, we're here and we are here for you,too. I'm so sorry to hear about your dog and your daughter's bike. I know also that you will be worried for your son until he is safely home. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers,


Wannabear I couldn't say it any better than Tessadele. Our prayers are with you! Sending Hugs your way!!!
marilyn


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The nachos were a hit (sorry, Sam, there weren't any left!) and then I made them some pudding for dessert; I was too full to have any. In less than two hours now I'll head out to the airport--and am SO ready to have my girl home. 

Wannabear, I am so sorry to hear of your troubles...I hope you know we are here to listen, and I send you a virtual hug from the bottom of my heart. 

On my own progress--watched the game off and on (not really a fan, but I do pay attention once in a while) and worked almost through all the rows of the pattern (I think I have two or four to go)--so far, so good! Hopefully, they will both be done by Tuesday or so and then I will make up a few hats from scraps and will choose something colorful to work the Eye of Horus hat--of course I will post a picture for you all when that's done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

After spending Saturday noght unneccasrilly at the Emergency department at the local hospital I slept yesterday morning, watched the cricket- with Australia winning in under 2 1/2 days (half the game). Next week the final test is here in Adelaide- hoping to go but need to decide when and get tickets as it is likely to sell out by the wway ticket sales have been going. By the evening I was still very tired so went streaight to bed after church and thus missed out on much KPing yesterday and so trying to catch up this morning (actually its just turned into afternoon). Have a meeting soon- trying to decide whether to walk or drive. Would walk but we are looking at 34 (I guess low 90sF). Hotter tomorrow . Trying to get baby things finished before Thursday- don't know thata I will manage it, may have to finish them while away. But want them finished to give to the new parrents on the weekend and we leave Thursday. May need to finsih them there I suspect and give them to them once I finish them..


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Sam,
I'm sorry that Green Bay lost because I know you wanted them to win but for me, living in Ca., I hope I can contain myself next week when the Niners play the Giants!!! I think I'll feel like a winner no matter who wins next week. I'm leaning towards the Niners though. I know I shouldn't make with the negative vibes but I don't know if either of my Faves can beat New England. They're a great team. I have to say also that I don't think all this Nacho and stuff isn't helping my New Years Resolution to lose weight! And, tonight my husband asked for Chimichagers! 
marilyn


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marilyn, I was just getting my system back to normal routine and here he comes with Fritos AND dip. I'd better start walking around the block...lots and lots of times!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I know the tea party is supposed to be happy and light, but this is where you all are and I've had about all the bad luck I can stand. The week before Christmas our little dog (my avatar) died in her sleep, although she was not old. At Christmas the extended family committed the most selfish and dishonest acts they could manage, causing much distress to me and my daughter who still lives at home. Today, or last night, my only son shipped out to Afghanistan. And just a while ago, my daughter went out to get her bike to ride to church, and it had been stolen. It was the most expensive thing she owned, and the nicest, and we can't replace it. Don't say anything about trouble coming in threes because you'll notice I mentioned four things. I don't want two more.


Wannabear - my heart goes out to you and your family. Pls believe me I know heartache. And even though it does seem so right now, things do get better. I pray that the police find your dd's bicycle, your son is safe and you can find comfort.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i with you on the 49ers - hope they win - it would be an awesome game with new endland. green bay was just now with it tonight - the offense and defense just couldn't get it together.

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> Sam,
> I'm sorry that Green Bay lost because I know you wanted them to win but for me, living in Ca., I hope I can contain myself next week when the Niners play the Giants!!! I think I'll feel like a winner no matter who wins next week. I'm leaning towards the Niners though. I know I shouldn't make with the negative vibes but I don't know if either of my Faves can beat New England. They're a great team. I have to say also that I don't think all this Nacho and stuff isn't helping my New Years Resolution to lose weight! And, tonight my husband asked for Chimichagers!
> marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think he was letting his creativity show. lol

sam



pattys76 said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

What is a good size needle to use for the Feather & Fan stitch for a baby afghan? I'm thinking that this is going to be one of the baby afghans that I need to make.
Thanks Lisa


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I know the tea party is supposed to be happy and light, but this is where you all are and I've had about all the bad luck I can stand. The week before Christmas our little dog (my avatar) died in her sleep, although she was not old. At Christmas the extended family committed the most selfish and dishonest acts they could manage, causing much distress to me and my daughter who still lives at home. Today, or last night, my only son shipped out to Afghanistan. And just a while ago, my daughter went out to get her bike to ride to church, and it had been stolen. It was the most expensive thing she owned, and the nicest, and we can't replace it. Don't say anything about trouble coming in threes because you'll notice I mentioned four things. I don't want two more.


Wannabear, I pray that things will improve for you and your daughter. You've certainly had a run of bad luck; it can only get better. ((((((hugs))))) And may God protect your son.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Lovely photo, best viewed from an armchair in a nice warm room!
> 
> Dave


Sorry I had to remove the picture because I realized it wasn't mine and then I got a phone call but here is are a few that are mine no sunny sky:


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

It's 7:45 pm here in San Diego and we just finished the chili I had slow cooking all day. Grandkids loved it and our sinuses are sure clear! Not really cold enough for chili but we did get a threat of rain so I went for it. Made a stock pot of vegetable soup to freeze for quick meals for the next month while I was at it, and a yummy angel food cake with berries. Now I'm catching up on KP. I'm so glad I found this website; sometimes I feel like the lone knitter, it's not a way of life out here. Since I found the site though I'm not doing much knitting! Or drawing either, and I'm an artist. But I sure love reading and seeing what you're up to.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm having heart palpatations - texas and baltimore game - i really would like to see baltimore win - they sure are battling.
> 
> sam


You got your wish! I was glad to see the Texans make the playoffs though. I will probably root for the Ravens if they make it to the super bowl. Did you watch the Giants/Packers game? GB was terrible! I didn't care too much who won. I like both QBs.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

wannabear, I am so sorry to hear of all the negative things happening in your life right now. I am sending positive thoughts to you and your family. Hang in there, things have to improve. Remember, we are here for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Listening to the Constable Rhea book I mentioned earleir. He is talking about poaching and has just said tht one way that was used to catch pjeasnats was to soak currants or raisins in gin. These were then laid out on the ground and the pheasants would eat them. They would fly back to their perches in the trees but be unable to keep their balance. Reminded of the recent discussion (probably on the Tea Party) about the use of gin and raisins for arthritis- seems a better use of it than for the poor pheasants (although the poachers may well have been trying to feed their families albiet illegally. But if breaking the law or starving in sight of a plentiful supply of good food were the options it is easy to see why.).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I will probably root for the Ravens if they make it to the super bowl.


Not something you say over here- it will create all the furore that the fornicating deer did on KP this week! that after all is exactly what rooting is over here. By the way I do know what you meant by your usage. And the English (well some at least) use it to mean searching for something.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

In the US, it means cheer for. LOL


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I will probably root for the Ravens if they make it to the super bowl.
> ...


In the UK we do use it mostly in the sense of rummaging through cupboards and archives searching for things, also through a jumble of goods in a bargain basement. But, like Australians, we also use it in the sense of 'horizontal aerobics', as well as the horticultural process and the hstorical sense. It's all in the context and that's the basis of our humour which is littered with saucy double entendres, 'rooting in the pottng shed' can have so many meanings!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Whereas we would be doing one thing only in the potting shed. Rummaging is the word I was looking for but couldn't think of it. In London one of the women I worked for used it frequently when she was trying to find something- the number of times she would say this and then look at me and say 'Whoops I don't say that to you do I?" We had a lot of Australians working there and so she was well used to some of our terminology.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas we would be doing one thing only in the potting shed. Rummaging is the word I was looking for but couldn't think of it. In London one of the women I worked for used it frequently when she was trying to find something- the number of times she would say this and then look at me and say 'Whoops I don't say that to you do I?" We had a lot of Australians working there and so she was well used to some of our terminology.


Propagating....

....geraniums, of course!

With the help of the gardener!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was just on my face book home page & my cousin's grandma had posted this picture of a little puppy laying on his back with all paws in the air & the caption (spelling)Oh Lord Take Me Now I Broke My Chew Toy. It was really funny.
Lisa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Whereas we would be doing one thing only in the potting shed. Rummaging is the word I was looking for but couldn't think of it. In London one of the women I worked for used it frequently when she was trying to find something- the number of times she would say this and then look at me and say 'Whoops I don't say that to you do I?" We had a lot of Australians working there and so she was well used to some of our terminology.
> ...


Well done Dave- of course- indeed geraniums are about the only thing growing on my patio. I got a good laugh from your respons even my husband laughed and usually his sense of humour is different to mine


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lesleighanne - Thanks for the name of the book.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> For those of you that don't already know it, the pattern is VERY simple, but it looks very complicated.
> 
> On a multiple of 18 stitches.
> Row 1: Knit across
> ...


Thanks Patty - your work is beautiful. I envy anyone who can put that much work into a project, I don't knit anything bigger than baby clothes!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wannabear - so sorry to hear of your troubles. Things like that do seem to come in clusters, (won't say threes!)I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I was just on my face book home page & my cousin's grandma had posted this picture of a little puppy laying on his back with all paws in the air & the caption (spelling)Oh Lord Take Me Now I Broke My Chew Toy. It was really funny.
> Lisa


thought I would post my puppy's favourite position- he does it all the time!!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> knitters - this takes knitting to an all time high. be sure to scroll to the bottom of the page and look at the item sitting crosslegged on a crate i think. this took some creative knitting.
> 
> http://bencuevas.wordpress.com/
> 
> sam


Amazing! Thanks for sharing Sam----He's quite the artist.
Maybe knitting nude brings him inspiration? wonder what my husband would think if...........

:shock:


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > patty - i love the feather and fan design - i made a couple of dishrags using that pattern - but wow - 548 stitches of feather and fan - i salute you - i would be going bonkers by now - maybe the markers keep one from going bonkers. lol
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kerryn said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > knitters - this takes knitting to an all time high. be sure to scroll to the bottom of the page and look at the item sitting crosslegged on a crate i think. this took some creative knitting.
> ...


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Wnnabear---you're in my prayers and am sending positive vibrations your way!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


No wonder English is so confusing to those who are not raised in it (as well as to many who are)! Looking at just the verb form of "root" --- We root (propagate from a cutting) plants, root (cheer) for a team, root (rummage) for misplaced items. Aussies use root where I would use the word rut. Many of my PA Dutch-ified neighbors and relatives pronounce "root" and "rut" the same as each other. We also pronounce "route" the same as "root," not rhyming it with "out." Then there is the root of a plant, the root of evil, etc.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I was watching a show the other day, and they were talking about the French. It got me to thinking, is anyone at the Tea Party from France? I don't remember seeing anyone. Maybe the French don't knit! Just curious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was watching a show the other day, and they were talking about the French. It got me to thinking, is anyone at the Tea Party from France? I don't remember seeing anyone. Maybe the French don't knit! Just curious.


I remember seeing a post from some one in France, two actually if my memory isn't just playing games with me, it does that from time to time, it likes hide and seek. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was watching a show the other day, and they were talking about the French. It got me to thinking, is anyone at the Tea Party from France? I don't remember seeing anyone. Maybe the French don't knit! Just curious.


they sure do!! remember 'Mon Tricot' so it is 'Tricoter' google that and it might surprise you- have not done it yet myself!
Remember it is a totally different if 'Romance' language, that English thanks to William the Conqueror has borrowed heavily from.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > jilze - whenever i have a lot of stitches on my needles i place markers every so often. i am making a baby blanket with a k6,p6 pattern - i have a marker every twelve sitiches - there is almost 200 sts on the needles. those markers have saved my butt more time than i can count. if i make a mistake it has to be within those twelve sts - which means i don't need to frog very much. don't know what your pattern is like but it is an idea.
> ...


Wow, Patty, that is so ambitious! It must be getting to be a bear to turn over at the end of a row! But I love feather and fan. I bet it's turning out beautifully!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

I just found the picture! Wow!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i am just going to jump in here and be put in line on down the road. everyone is talking about challenging patterns, well, i know i have just been knitting for a yr. but this pattern said it was relativly easy, ha......
it is a Multidirectional Diagonal Scarf. i got the pattern from a lys 2 hrs from here, so can't just run over there. i saw there example i loved it. when i saw it was supposed to be easy, i was so glad, well, i have the first triangle which denotes the width of my scarf, and i have tried with a practice piece over and over, taking one stitch at a time, and when i start what they call the short rows, i am just confused. i even printed off the internet the same pattern with some directions for Short rows, and ugh its not helping at all. would some one take the time to check this out and see if they can point me to some directions for dummies on this, cause its not easy. thanks.
dave, thanks for the t party this wk. also, i don't understand the fasination with finding out every detail of your life style. can't people just be ok, with what we all choose to reveil on here, i think your a pretty savy person, and your life is so interesting to me as i live in a very sm plain town, you as others in other countries, interest me, cause of the different cultures, but i don't think you walk on water, and its ok, if i don't know every aspect of your life or life style. now, i don't meen to be repremending anyone, but i just wanted to say, cause it always seems like folks are trying to figure you out. ok, then... now if i haven't ticked you all off, someone please see what you think of this scarf pattern.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i am just going to jump in here and be put in line on down the road. everyone is talking about challenging patterns, well, i know i have just been knitting for a yr. but this pattern said it was relativly easy, ha......
> it is a Multidirectional Diagonal Scarf. i got the pattern from a lys 2 hrs from here, so can't just run over there. i saw there example i loved it. when i saw it was supposed to be easy, i was so glad, well, i have the first triangle which denotes the width of my scarf, and i have tried with a practice piece over and over, taking one stitch at a time, and when i start what they call the short rows, i am just confused. i even printed off the internet the same pattern with some directions for Short rows, and ugh its not helping at all. would some one take the time to check this out and see if they can point me to some directions for dummies on this, cause its not easy. thanks.
> dave, thanks for the t party this wk. also, i don't understand the fasination with finding out every detail of your life style. can't people just be ok, with what we all choose to reveil on here, i think your a pretty savy person, and your life is so interesting to me as i live in a very sm plain town, you as others in other countries, interest me, cause of the different cultures, but i don't think you walk on water, and its ok, if i don't know every aspect of your life or life style. now, i don't meen to be repremending anyone, but i just wanted to say, cause it always seems like folks are trying to figure you out. ok, then... now if i haven't ticked you all off, someone please see what you think of this scarf pattern.


Have you got a website, or other traceable address for your pattern?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I know the tea party is supposed to be happy and light, but this is where you all are and I've had about all the bad luck I can stand. The week before Christmas our little dog (my avatar) died in her sleep, although she was not old. At Christmas the extended family committed the most selfish and dishonest acts they could manage, causing much distress to me and my daughter who still lives at home. Today, or last night, my only son shipped out to Afghanistan. And just a while ago, my daughter went out to get her bike to ride to church, and it had been stolen. It was the most expensive thing she owned, and the nicest, and we can't replace it. Don't say anything about trouble coming in threes because you'll notice I mentioned four things. I don't want two more.
> ...


i am so so sorry for your troubles and will send prayers up for you. i always loved seeing that precious little face looking at us from your avatar.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > i am just going to jump in here and be put in line on down the road. everyone is talking about challenging patterns, well, i know i have just been knitting for a yr. but this pattern said it was relativly easy, ha......
> ...


www.ehow.com (look for multidirectional scarf knit instructions.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


It is here on Ravelry and is a free pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/multidirectional-diagonal-scarf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > i am just going to jump in here and be put in line on down the road. everyone is talking about challenging patterns, well, i know i have just been knitting for a yr. but this pattern said it was relativly easy, ha......
> ...


Right I have found it!! will try to find time to do a swatch.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas we would be doing one thing only in the potting shed. Rummaging is the word I was looking for but couldn't think of it. In London one of the women I worked for used it frequently when she was trying to find something- the number of times she would say this and then look at me and say 'Whoops I don't say that to you do I?" We had a lot of Australians working there and so she was well used to some of our terminology.


We use root for looking for something, but also, in the potting shed, starting slips.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dave: I know it wasn't you complaining, but can any of us help being interested in all that you do. It was you who created this "club" and have made an international neighbor hood. We all feel that you have been very forthcoming about most of the things happening in your and all of our lives. It is you that pulls the strings that bring us all together and stimulate the discussion. We are all one big tea clutch, like a neighborly bunch, involved in each others successes, trials and failures and disappointments. 
Plus you lend us your knowledge which is an education in itself. We don't mean to pry and whatever you offer is yours to decide as no one is forced to divulge anything they don't want to. However the color and spice that you add are what is unique about this site. I applaude your talents and dedication to all of us and to the site. The involvement you extend is appreciated by all of us. Marlark Marge.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lots of basketball and knitting on a cloudy, windy day. So glad I didn't have to work today! Will work tomorrow. I wish I could just stay home, but the extra money will come in handy.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dave: I know it wasn't you complaining, but can any of us help being interested in all that you do. It was you who created this "club" and have made an international neighbor hood. We all feel that you have been very forthcoming about most of the things happening in your and all of our lives. It is you that pulls the strings that bring us all together and stimulate the discussion. We are all one big tea clutch, like a neighborly bunch, involved in each others successes, trials and failures and disappointments.
> Plus you lend us your knowledge which is an education in itself. We don't mean to pry and whatever you offer is yours to decide as no one is forced to divulge anything they don't want to. However the color and spice that you add are what is unique about this site. I applaude your talents and dedication to all of us and to the site. The involvement you extend is appreciated by all of us. Marlark Marge.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dave: I know it wasn't you complaining, but can any of us help being interested in all that you do. It was you who created this "club" and have made an international neighbor hood. We all feel that you have been very forthcoming about most of the things happening in your and all of our lives. It is you that pulls the strings that bring us all together and stimulate the discussion. We are all one big tea clutch, like a neighborly bunch, involved in each others successes, trials and failures and disappointments.
> Plus you lend us your knowledge which is an education in itself. We don't mean to pry and whatever you offer is yours to decide as no one is forced to divulge anything they don't want to. However the color and spice that you add are what is unique about this site. I applaude your talents and dedication to all of us and to the site. The involvement you extend is appreciated by all of us. Marlark Marge.


It seems to me a reasonable curiosity about others is just part of being human.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

To Southern Gal, tried to write you a PM but I may have lost it. I have a ball of wool that could have been made for your project, and although every second Tuesday [NZ] is a very busy one, and to day I have an added appointment at the hospital, I will try to get stuck into doing a swatch, to see if I can work out your problem, lol, M.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Don't forget root beer! of course, in a way it is referring to a plant root. and then there are pigs who root (instead of the word forage) for their food. An incredible word. In German there more than likely are different words for each of these meanings. My mother once told jokes in German that could not be translated because of this.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

KateB said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you that don't already know it, the pattern is VERY simple, but it looks very complicated.
> ...


Thank you! I'm very proud of it! This is my first Feather and Fan project. I figure if I can do something this big, then anything else will be a breeze!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

kerryn said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I know the tea party is supposed to be happy and light, but this is where you all are and I've had about all the bad luck I can stand. The week before Christmas our little dog (my avatar) died in her sleep, although she was not old. At Christmas the extended family committed the most selfish and dishonest acts they could manage, causing much distress to me and my daughter who still lives at home. Today, or last night, my only son shipped out to Afghanistan. And just a while ago, my daughter went out to get her bike to ride to church, and it had been stolen. It was the most expensive thing she owned, and the nicest, and we can't replace it. Don't say anything about trouble coming in threes because you'll notice I mentioned four things. I don't want two more.


I guess if you have a daughter who was heading for church, you won't be offended if I tell you I'll pray for you - I will. I'm so sorry you're dealing with all of this.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> After spending Saturday noght unneccasrilly at the Emergency department at the local hospital I slept yesterday morning, watched the cricket- with Australia winning in under 2 1/2 days (half the game). Next week the final test is here in Adelaide- hoping to go but need to decide when and get tickets as it is likely to sell out by the wway ticket sales have been going. By the evening I was still very tired so went streaight to bed after church and thus missed out on much KPing yesterday and so trying to catch up this morning (actually its just turned into afternoon). Have a meeting soon- trying to decide whether to walk or drive. Would walk but we are looking at 34 (I guess low 90sF). Hotter tomorrow . Trying to get baby things finished before Thursday- don't know thata I will manage it, may have to finish them while away. But want them finished to give to the new parrents on the weekend and we leave Thursday. May need to finsih them there I suspect and give them to them once I finish them..


Darowil, I'm very confused here! Does this mean that a single Cricket game can last FIVE DAYS?? Or am I missing something in translation here??


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think he was letting his creativity show. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


No thankfully Nothing "showed"!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


A lecturer once used a word in French for which he said there was no English equivalent. Odd since English is so very rich with so many words with slight differences - like rustic, hick, pastoral, countrified, etc. I think his word had to with sort of a prank joke. And probably typical French superiority.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was watching a show the other day, and they were talking about the French. It got me to thinking, is anyone at the Tea Party from France? I don't remember seeing anyone. Maybe the French don't knit! Just curious.


Maame DeFarge knitting her shroud for the aristos?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was watching a show the other day, and they were talking about the French. It got me to thinking, is anyone at the Tea Party from France? I don't remember seeing anyone. Maybe the French don't knit! Just curious.


Madame Defarge knitting her shroud for the aristos?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I think not. If you study the English language you will find many French and German as well as Latin words that are adapted to English for further clarity. And it is of course true the other way around. As for French superiority (exaggerated self-importance), we all have a little of that. French as well as the eary Scandinavians before them are for the most part left out of the history books when they did much to develop this country before the English took over. Franklin had a vision of the US being a multilingual country but alas due to "English superiority" it did not happen--plus it would have been a real mess, can you image signs being in many languages. ps I'm not English or French just an American.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Usually we nick words and subsume them into the English language. There are a few we've missed, we really need the German word _shadenfreude_ which is taking pleasure at another's misfortune. The French don't have a word for that either, although _duplicitous_ is of French origin!

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I found it and printed it out. Once we figure out the pattern, my daughter said we can post a video, if you don't figure it out before then. She's much more adventurous than I am. She thinks Entrelac is "easy" especially after you learn how to purl backwards. I haven't tried it yet.
Patty


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > After spending Saturday noght unneccasrilly at the Emergency department at the local hospital I slept yesterday morning, watched the cricket- with Australia winning in under 2 1/2 days (half the game). Next week the final test is here in Adelaide- hoping to go but need to decide when and get tickets as it is likely to sell out by the wway ticket sales have been going. By the evening I was still very tired so went streaight to bed after church and thus missed out on much KPing yesterday and so trying to catch up this morning (actually its just turned into afternoon). Have a meeting soon- trying to decide whether to walk or drive. Would walk but we are looking at 34 (I guess low 90sF). Hotter tomorrow . Trying to get baby things finished before Thursday- don't know thata I will manage it, may have to finish them while away. But want them finished to give to the new parrents on the weekend and we leave Thursday. May need to finsih them there I suspect and give them to them once I finish them..
> ...


There's nothing like a test match, five days of entertainment and a chance to get together with friends, discuss strategy, or simply chill out. Cricket is like chess with a bat and ball!

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


WOW!! and I thought American football was bad, taking 3+ hours to play one hour's worth of game.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - was she the one that dropped a stitch every time a head rolled?

sam



FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching a show the other day, and they were talking about the French. It got me to thinking, is anyone at the Tea Party from France? I don't remember seeing anyone. Maybe the French don't knit! Just curious.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - was she the one that dropped a stitch every time a head rolled?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Actually the French have published books and magazines with very creative and lovely knit garments (they call it tricot). http://www.imrsheep.com/FaitMain.html and

http://www.buggsbooks.com/index.php?page=knittinganny

Vogue Knitting publishes many French patterns, along with Interweave and others. Isn't France the fashion capital of the world? is there little English snobbery here, hummm?


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Talking about words: When I was a child I had a very noticeable lateral lisp. Diphthongs were my cross to bear but V;s and W's also drove me to distraction. My parents were not insensitive but they also never allowed for one of us having a handicap or challenge. You were that you were and no sense complaining about it. You had to find a way around your problem. As an adult, I still have words I absolutely won't try to use but back then Mama would say, "Now Marilyn, if that word is going to give you trouble, there plenty of other perfectly suitable words to use in its place."


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Talking about words: When I was a child I had a very noticeable lateral lisp. Diphthongs were my cross to bear but V;s and W's also drove me to distraction. My parents were not insensitive but they also never allowed for one of us having a handicap or challenge. You were that you were and no sense complaining about it. You had to find a way around your problem. As an adult, I still have words I absolutely won't try to use but back then Mama would say, "Now Marilyn, if that word is going to give you trouble, there plenty of other perfectly suitable words to use in its place."


In her own way she gave you strength and it passed. Children can be so mean to each other and these are the things we remember most.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Ask4j, you don't think the US. has become multilingual? Walk into an elementary school in the Metropolitan Washington, DC, area, and the restroom signs are in at least 3 or 4 languages.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Dave: I know it wasn't you complaining, but can any of us help being interested in all that you do. It was you who created this "club" and have made an international neighbor hood. We all feel that you have been very forthcoming about most of the things happening in your and all of our lives. It is you that pulls the strings that bring us all together and stimulate the discussion. We are all one big tea clutch, like a neighborly bunch, involved in each others successes, trials and failures and disappointments.
> Plus you lend us your knowledge which is an education in itself. We don't mean to pry and whatever you offer is yours to decide as no one is forced to divulge anything they don't want to. However the color and spice that you add are what is unique about this site. I applaude your talents and dedication to all of us and to the site. The involvement you extend is appreciated by all of us. Marlark Marge.


Thanks Marge, I just started these _Tea Parties_ last Spring because I thought it would be nice for all of us, scattered around the globe as we are, to have a small space to get to know each other better and have an inconsequential chat over a cup of tea and a cream cake.

As you've probably noticed, I tell as much as I want and I protect my privacy, more inportantly that of _The Lad_ whose image is nowhere to be found on the web.

But I hope I'm not pulling any strings, that isn't my intent, I merely set the ball rolling on a Friday night. However, I'll happily keep posting receipts from my kitchen note-book until you all get bored with them.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ladyrn - haven't heard from you today - hope you are feeling better and that the doctor gave you some strong meds to get you over this chest cold. warm thoughts, hugs and postive energy coming your way.

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Yes Schadenfreude is a good one. Locally they tried to use it in a radio broadcast and said shaydenfrood.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Dave: I know it wasn't you complaining, but can any of us help being interested in all that you do. It was you who created this "club" and have made an international neighbor hood. We all feel that you have been very forthcoming about most of the things happening in your and all of our lives. It is you that pulls the strings that bring us all together and stimulate the discussion. We are all one big tea clutch, like a neighborly bunch, involved in each others successes, trials and failures and disappointments.
> ...


Once you've dealt with the question of which sets of circular needles to buy or how to cast on, the daily forum has much less of interest to me. So it's the tea party that is stimulating and informative.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm stumped - my mind has left me - at least my memory has -someone was talking about making round dishcloths and wished she could figure out how to make a rug but didn't think she could figure it out. i've looked through this thread and can't find the reference. 

who is it?

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - was she the one that dropped a stitch every time a head rolled?
> ...


Whilst we secretly appreciate each other's contributions to culture, it's far more fun to hurl insults at each other. We've had centuries of practice and are getting quite good at it. There's no real malice involvolved, we seldom get past the first verse of the national anthem these days. It's fun knockabout stuff, nobody takes it seriously, it comes under the heading of 'friendly banter'.

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


yes, thats the pattern i have exactly, but can't get past the first triangle..........


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> ladyrn - haven't heard from you today - hope you are feeling better and that the doctor gave you some strong meds to get you over this chest cold. warm thoughts, hugs and postive energy coming your way.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, couldn't fit me in today. Going tomorrow.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm stumped - my mind has left me - at least my memory has -
> who is it?
> 
> sam


I am afraid that your mind is hanging out down the street where it is warmer, cause that is where mine is. Going down to minus 30 degrees celcious tonight!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRRRRRRRRR glad we aren't getting that cold. I do remember many times it being that cold when I was living in Northern Ontario.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


And I am up in Northwestern Ontario! The Artic air is coming down, the jet stream is down hovering over the southern US!! Bundle up folks, and have that hot chocolate ready!! haha, life is never dull. Must remember to check to see that the water taps are running so the water lines dont freeze.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I used to live in Huntsville many years ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too ladyrn49 - chest is feeling tight and it's not going away - makes it more difficult to breathe.

sam



LadyRN49 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ladyrn - haven't heard from you today - hope you are feeling better and that the doctor gave you some strong meds to get you over this chest cold. warm thoughts, hugs and postive energy coming your way.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam & ladyrn49,

Hope you both get better soon. Not being able to breath is no fun. I've been dealing with bronchitis for weeks, nothing seems to be working.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > pattys76 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > After spending Saturday noght unneccasrilly at the Emergency department at the local hospital I slept yesterday morning, watched the cricket- with Australia winning in under 2 1/2 days (half the game). Next week the final test is here in Adelaide- hoping to go but need to decide when and get tickets as it is likely to sell out by the wway ticket sales have been going. By the evening I was still very tired so went streaight to bed after church and thus missed out on much KPing yesterday and so trying to catch up this morning (actually its just turned into afternoon). Have a meeting soon- trying to decide whether to walk or drive. Would walk but we are looking at 34 (I guess low 90sF). Hotter tomorrow . Trying to get baby things finished before Thursday- don't know thata I will manage it, may have to finish them while away. But want them finished to give to the new parrents on the weekend and we leave Thursday. May need to finsih them there I suspect and give them to them once I finish them..
> ...


I am not very up with cricket, but a full scale test can run to 4 days, maybe if it is very close, or the innings have been very great, it could run to 5 days. That basically is why they introduced one day cricket, to make it more of a spectator sport, rather than just for afficianados. [I stand to be corrected by anyone with greater knowledge] !!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess I didn't make my question about French knitters clear. I meant, are there any French knitters at the Tea Party! "What we have here is failure to communicate." guard in the movie Cool Hand Luke. Great movie if you haven't seen it. I didn't eat hard boiled eggs for a long time!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> me too ladyrn49 - chest is feeling tight and it's not going away - makes it more difficult to breathe.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Not being able to breathe is no fun at all. It puts the entire body in stress. Here is hoping that you all will sleep well tonight and be able to get the medical help you need tomorrow.
My nephew has been in ICU with a personal one on one nurse for the last two weeks. He is on a ventilator and in and out of a coma. He has pneumonia which has gone septic. Lungs are such an important part of the bodies God has made for us. Prayers for all those needing a breath of fresh air!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Not being able to breathe is no fun at all. It puts the entire body in stress. Here is hoping that you all will sleep well tonight and be able to get the medical help you need tomorrow.
> My nephew has been in ICU with a personal one on one nurse for the last two weeks. He is on a ventilator and in and out of a coma. He has pneumonia which has gone septic. Lungs are such an important part of the bodies God has made for us. Prayers for all those needing a breath of fresh air!!


Prayers and positive energy for your nephew as well as everyone else breathing and health problems.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

It seems that at high emotional times/holidays the health of people certainly seem to become more precarious! Thank you Poledra. 
My nephew has three little children and the youngest one 18 months old fell out of her bed looking for her Daddy. She broke her collar bone and that only added to the family's stress. She will be alright but her Daddy's health is questionable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > After spending Saturday noght unneccasrilly at the Emergency department at the local hospital I slept yesterday morning, watched the cricket- with Australia winning in under 2 1/2 days (half the game). Next week the final test is here in Adelaide- hoping to go but need to decide when and get tickets as it is likely to sell out by the wway ticket sales have been going. By the evening I was still very tired so went streaight to bed after church and thus missed out on much KPing yesterday and so trying to catch up this morning (actually its just turned into afternoon). Have a meeting soon- trying to decide whether to walk or drive. Would walk but we are looking at 34 (I guess low 90sF). Hotter tomorrow . Trying to get baby things finished before Thursday- don't know thata I will manage it, may have to finish them while away. But want them finished to give to the new parrents on the weekend and we leave Thursday. May need to finsih them there I suspect and give them to them once I finish them..
> ...


No you got it right. Test matches last for 5 days (well they can). It's amazing how games can swing in this time- gives time for tactics etc . There are also One day games and 20 over games. An over means the bowler bowls 6 balls at the opposition batsman. A twenty20 game means each team gets 20 overs to get as many runs as they can and restrict the opposition to less than them. A one day game gives them 50 overs to do the same. But a test match each team can bat as long as they want (or until 10 players are 'out' which usually happens first.) and each team gets to bat twice in a test match. (longer domestic games here are 4 days but the same principles apply. and one dy and twenty20 too). Trying to think of a team game that goes on for so long, but can only think of things like Tour Down Under (cycling- and that comes to mind because of all the road closures on currently for it around here), golf, tennis tournaments to some extent but they still have seperate games before they reach the final.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

We dont have cricket here in Canada that I know of. I do watch a lot of sports but the cricket does not seem to be one of the Canadian sports. We do baseball, hockey, rugby, soccer, football, lacross, curling, basket ball, volley ball as far as team sports go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It seems that at high emotional times/holidays the health of people certainly seem to become more precarious! Thank you Poledra.
> My nephew has three little children and the youngest one 18 months old fell out of her bed looking for her Daddy. She broke her collar bone and that only added to the family's stress. She will be alright but her Daddy's health is questionable.


Oh no, and it's so hard when they are that young, to explain things so that they understand.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Poor Baby!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that at high emotional times/holidays the health of people certainly seem to become more precarious! Thank you Poledra.
> ...


And it is especially hard when Daddy has been gone now for so long (in the mind of the little one) and Mommy is gone for most of the day too to be with Daddy. They are contemplating a trach tube if things worsen for him. Thankfully Greig's father is staying with them to help out until things get better. Friends and his brothers/sisters are also lending a much needed hand.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Not being able to breathe is no fun at all. It puts the entire body in stress. Here is hoping that you all will sleep well tonight and be able to get the medical help you need tomorrow.
> My nephew has been in ICU with a personal one on one nurse for the last two weeks. He is on a ventilator and in and out of a coma. He has pneumonia which has gone septic. Lungs are such an important part of the bodies God has made for us. Prayers for all those needing a breath of fresh air!!


prayers for all of you, i have seen dad struggle to breath for yrs due to smoking so long, and now a simple cold gets serious real fast.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Billie B said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Have a good weekend everyone.
> ...


Billie, So sorry to just get around to this. I'm just catching up. I hope you found your answer, but in case you haven't, I'm in Indiana and my cable comes via ComCast, so I can only tell you that I'm watching the open on ESPN2, but the cannel numbers are probably different than yours. 
You probably know that if you want to watch it live it is on about 4AM, but Espn2 shows the delayed taped matches from 7 to midnight here. I'm not really sure about the times, but I know I've been up at 4 5, and 6 am watching it live before.  
Hope you can find it.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> ladyrn - haven't heard from you today - hope you are feeling better and that the doctor gave you some strong meds to get you over this chest cold. warm thoughts, hugs and postive energy coming your way.
> 
> sam


Ladyrn I echo Sam's sentiments, and I have to tell you what I think of every time I see your screen name. My nephew is a nurse, and his mother, my sis-in-law, never fails to say, "my son is a male nurse." We have laughed at that so much that when I saw ladyrn, I had to call him to tell him about it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I should be in bed! I'm watching the Mavericks vs. Lakers, and it is really close. I have to go to work tomorrow, but I'm staying up till the end. The Mavs also play late on Wed. night. It's the silly time zone and TV's fault! Guess I'll keep knitting!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess I didn't make my question about French knitters clear. I meant, are there any French knitters at the Tea Party! "What we have here is failure to communicate." guard in the movie Cool Hand Luke. Great movie if you haven't seen it. I didn't eat hard boiled eggs for a long time!


I think it's the language issue more than anything, regardless of the _Entente Cordiale_ very few English people are fluent in French or vice versa. The Lad's best friend is fluent in six languages and speaks another eight, he's Dutch, but even in his own country his linguistic skills are exceptional.

It would be great to have the input from people in mainland Europe, also Africa, the Middle East and Asia, there are lots of knitters in the Indian subcontinent, it would be great if some of them would join in. Where are all the South Americans?

I hope people from other regions who are reading this will join in the fun!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I didn't make my question about French knitters clear. I meant, are there any French knitters at the Tea Party! "What we have here is failure to communicate." guard in the movie Cool Hand Luke. Great movie if you haven't seen it. I didn't eat hard boiled eggs for a long time!
> ...


And not quite on topic I discovered today that part of the Tongan formal dress, that I had always assumed was a complex weave, can in fact be crocheted. I met a lady today at the hospital who was quietly working away with her hook, while she waited. That surely has to be post European, be interesting to find out. Have hopes of doing more weaving Aotearoa style myself, but will have to see which way the straws fall on that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

By flight quite a way, as Adelaide is on the left hand side of Australia if you are looking at the map of Australia as all of it.

Adelaide is here Sydney is here

The opposite side ofr Australia. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea! I am fairly familiar with the map of our big neighbour! Just checked with Telecom -you are just past 9-30, but I have slept for a bit, and woken to have some quiet time on the computer, and probably get the needles out! Flew from Sydney to Dubai last August, on route to Glasgow [Scotland], and on the way back, from Kuala Lumpur to Melbourne [where I had to sit 5 hours dead of night, that was a bit of a bore] before heading home, we took a sort of curve over Adelaide. But I see you are in the Blue Mountains.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mavisb said:


> By flight quite a way, as Adelaide is on the left hand side of Australia if you are looking at the map of Australia as all of it.
> 
> Adelaide is here Sydney is here
> 
> The opposite side ofr Australia. I hope this makes sense.


Actually we are more central, slightly more east (or right) of central. Perth on the other hand is way west (or left on the map).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:
 

> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy as you said you had had a bit of a sleep you sound as though you sleep patterns are as muddled as mine. I am about to go to bed, but could just as easily be up again. So you have already reached Wednesday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Indeed we have!! and I have to get the vacuum cleaner out because one of my 'official' support people is due at 10-30 and the DH freaks out if I have the house in too much of a pickle when people come!! My sleep patterns can be very muddled. Dad was insomniac, and I think I get it from him, but I often accomplish a lot in the 'dead of night' !!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

why waste time cleaning the house? Fortunately (or maybe unfortunately) my DH doesn't freak out when the house needs work done. I must admit a mad rush occurs when someone is coming (at least if I have warning). Night Night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Darowil, I think you must be someone after my own heart! Let the house work go hang, when you are busy. But the DH cares about 'appearances' and he is good on the hugs, when I need them. Talking of losses, there is a brilliant lady in a new topic- 'saying goodbye' to her spinning and weaving. My own ongoing goodbye is for my oldest child, who had a bit of brilliance but died 17 and a half years ago. Sometimes the most gifted ones we have for the briefest time.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

mavisb said:


> By flight quite a way, as Adelaide is on the left hand side of Australia if you are looking at the map of Australia as all of it.
> 
> Adelaide is here Sydney is here
> 
> The opposite side ofr Australia. I hope this makes sense.


I have an Australian road map coming from Amazon, so I can see where people are.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I just caught up with the tea party after a short absence. A lot goes on here in a couple of days! I want to thank everyone for your hugs, prayers, good thoughts and other support. This is really such a good place to be. I think I should get myself an up to date world map and start putting little flags in to mark where everybody lives. That should be fun.

Sam, have you gone to the doctor yet?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending lots of positive to your nephew - being unable to get your breath is not fun. sam



5mmdpns said:


> Not being able to breathe is no fun at all. It puts the entire body in stress. Here is hoping that you all will sleep well tonight and be able to get the medical help you need tomorrow.
> My nephew has been in ICU with a personal one on one nurse for the last two weeks. He is on a ventilator and in and out of a coma. He has pneumonia which has gone septic. Lungs are such an important part of the bodies God has made for us. Prayers for all those needing a breath of fresh air!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had fornicating deer at the tea party - where was i?

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is aotearoa weaving?

sam

And not quite on topic I discovered today that part of the Tongan formal dress, that I had always assumed was a complex weave, can in fact be crocheted. I met a lady today at the hospital who was quietly working away with her hook, while she waited. That surely has to be post European, be interesting to find out. Have hopes of doing more weaving Aotearoa style myself, but will have to see which way the straws fall on that one.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have an appointment for 4:30 this afternoon (tuesday).

sam

Sam, have you gone to the doctor yet?[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> have an appointment for 4:30 this afternoon (tuesday).
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, have you gone to the doctor yet?


[/quote]

:thumbup: I hope you are able to get some treatment for yourself and get a happy breathing time again!! 
Thanks for your kind thoughts and prayers for my nephew.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> we had fornicating deer at the tea party - where was i?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> have an appointment for 4:30 this afternoon (tuesday).
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, have you gone to the doctor yet?


[/quote]

Sam, will say a prayer that the doctor can fix you up!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is aotearoa weaving?
> 
> sam
> 
> And not quite on topic I discovered today that part of the Tongan formal dress, that I had always assumed was a complex weave, can in fact be crocheted. I met a lady today at the hospital who was quietly working away with her hook, while she waited. That surely has to be post European, be interesting to find out. Have hopes of doing more weaving Aotearoa style myself, but will have to see which way the straws fall on that one.


[/quote]

The original settlers here, the Maori people worked out the only known frameless weaving technique. Their fibres are all of plant origin, especially the Flax,[although sometimes they used their own hair, and the skin of their dogs] but by no means only. Can't recall the botanic for the flax, just off hand. Diggeress Te Kanawa was one of our best known recent exponents of the art.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

One of favorite things about the tea party is the diversity from around the globe! The more the better! I enjoy all of the comments and it does take some time to get through it all! I appreciated the Tea Party explanation, Dave. Good to know! 
I have at least one more day on this long weekend, probably two, as schools are closed due to heavy snow fall, at least heavy for the NW. I thought of you, Sam, after discussing snow earlier in the weekend. Hope you are better soon!I wish I could post a picture. It is beautiful! But like the kids, I get excited to have a Snow Day. Time for sewing, knitting, watching movies, turkey soup... My husband's school is closed to so it is just the tow of us and Izzy the kitty!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Dave,
Don't stop the Tea Party or your receipts/recipes. They give everyone a chance to try something different. If it wasn't for this little netbook, I would have went stir crazy since I'm not working. I live in the country and the closest big town is a 30 minute drive on the highway. St. Louis is over an hour. I've been working on old projects that were started too many years ago to count. Hopefully they all are done soon. I also would like to find a local place to give my charity work to. Hope everyone gets better and that may all our luck change for the good. It sounds like there are a lot who need it.
Debbie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dear lord - 29 pages over a bunch of fornicating deer - it was too funny.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we had fornicating deer at the tea party - where was i?
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, it was good for a laugh. Now someone's knitting is going to be censored for "things" that go on!! haha


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, Dave. I will never get bored with you receipts. We are having Russian Helmets for supper tonight. A nice baked potato and green salad should do my son and me very nicely. I have had a dredful day so a light supper and early bed are my goal. Keep posting and hosting. We love it. Edith


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Oh, Dave. I will never get bored with you receipts. We are having Russian Helmets for supper tonight. A nice baked potato and green salad should do my son and me very nicely. I have had a dredful day so a light supper and early bed are my goal. Keep posting and hosting. We love it. Edith


I hope you enjoy them, breakfast dishes are great for supper too, _The Lad_ and his side-kick frequently warp time!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Dave. I will never get bored with you receipts. We are having Russian Helmets for supper tonight. A nice baked potato and green salad should do my son and me very nicely. I have had a dredful day so a light supper and early bed are my goal. Keep posting and hosting. We love it. Edith
> ...


Yes, eggs are good for any time meals! Right now it seems that I am on a homemade eggs benedict kick. I had to go out and buy some more back bacon for them as I had used up my supply in the past few days. Love the eggs benedict for my noon meals or evening meals!!!  Egg recipes are always welcome!! oops, forgot to get some breakfast sausages to go with eggs for the weekend. It is going into the minus 30 degrees celcius for the next few days so I went shopping today. haha, the sausages will have to wait.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is -30C in f.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Dave. I will never get bored with you receipts. We are having Russian Helmets for supper tonight. A nice baked potato and green salad should do my son and me very nicely. I have had a dredful day so a light supper and early bed are my goal. Keep posting and hosting. We love it. Edith
> ...


Speaking of breakfast dishes for supper, our kids would enjoy pancakes for dinner when we had a babysitter coming and DH and I were going out. Our DD still mentions how it was fun for them!

I'd better get a move on. DH won a little money at his weekend cribbage tournament which translates into dinner out. I think it's going to be our favorite Italian restaurant.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I did take a look at this cozy Dave, and it is very well done!! I would kind of make some "glowing" or "sparkling" eyes in duplicate stitch or with beads to dress it up a little. Is it allowed for me to embellish the helmit egg cozy??


You bet! My designs are a starting point for egg cosy adventures,if McLaren can stud their driver's helmets and their cars with diamonds supplied by one of their sponsors, get busy with the Swarovski! I put them on my Snowflake cosy and the Eye of Horus, they add so much!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is -30C in f.
> 
> sam


Unpleasant!

Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I was telling my daughter about this discussion this morning and she commented that when we lived in London she once told us she was rooting the cupboard for something and she was told that she mustn't say that in Australia. She can still remember being very puzzled as to why not.[/quote]

Your daughter must live in my world. When people ask me what state I live in now, I tell them the state of confusion. (((ggg


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is -30C in f.
> 
> sam


really cold!!!! no, I mean REALLY cold!!
haha, I think it is about in the minus 20's F.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


Love those pancakes with blueberry syrup and those little sausages!!! Mom makes them for the "extended" family when we get together!! I think the kiddies get more blueberry syrup on their faces than in their tummies!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I did take a look at this cozy Dave, and it is very well done!! I would kind of make some "glowing" or "sparkling" eyes in duplicate stitch or with beads to dress it up a little. Is it allowed for me to embellish the helmit egg cozy??
> ...


Thank you Dave, but I just had to check it out with you first!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with dave - unpleasant.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is -30C in f.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


Pancakes are brill for dinner, I fill them with all kinds of things, I'm sure I'll post one of my supper pancake dishes will appear, when I get round to typing it up!

Do give John my congratulations, he'll have to teach me how to improve my game on his next visit to London. I can do the sums to select which cards to put into the box, but it's the actual order in which to play the cards in my hand that lets me down. Somehow I always get it wrong, I need to be walked through the options in various scenarios by an expert.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with dave - unpleasant.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It is called "get out the long underwear" time up here!!! haha, knitted woolies, scratch, scratch.... :lol:


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

*chuckles* It was a knitted hat that had a design of two deer in what appears to be compromising poses. It was not at the tea party, so you did not miss this one, Sam. It is here if you like to see it. I only looked at the picture and having grown up in rural farmlands, it is nothing that has not been seen before! haha 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53536-1.html

Yes, I remember this now. Wasn't someone making that cap for her boyfriend who was a hunter?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I posted this a while back, but they're so good, it's worth repeating the receipt for any who missed it first time!

*Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes*

In a small bowl, mix together 2 tablespoons tequila, grated zest of one lemon and 3 tablespoons of mixed dried fruit (raisins, sultanas and currants) cover and leave to stand for two hours.

Make a stiff batter with 4 oz (115g) self-raising flour, 1 oz (30g) sugar, 1 large egg and 3 fl oz (85ml) milk, stir in the fruit mixture and combine well.

Heat a little oil in a non-stick frying pan and drop one tablespoon of mixture at a time, fry until golden brown on both sides.

Serve hot with ice cream.

These are total sin!
Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

*Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes*

Serve hot with ice cream.

These are total sin!
Dave[/quote]

Oh yes, Divine Decadence!!!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> I was telling my daughter about this discussion this morning and she commented that when we lived in London she once told us she was rooting the cupboard for something and she was told that she mustn't say that in Australia. She can still remember being very puzzled as to why not.


Your daughter must live in my world. When people ask me what state I live in now, I tell them the state of confusion. (((ggg[/quote]

Confusion is an excellent starting point on the journey to enlightenment!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > I was telling my daughter about this discussion this morning and she commented that when we lived in London she once told us she was rooting the cupboard for something and she was told that she mustn't say that in Australia. She can still remember being very puzzled as to why not.
> ...


Confusion is an excellent starting point on the journey to enlightenment!

Dave[/quote]

But only if you realize you are in a state of confusion. I believe in some circles that "ignorance is bliss". Oh the things we say....my bad!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Confusion is an excellent starting point on the journey to enlightenment!

Dave[/quote]

But only if you realize you are in a state of confusion. I believe in some circles that "ignorance is bliss". Oh the things we say....my bad![/quote]

I see the Wisdom in what you both say!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Unfortunately the bliss of ignorance tends to be short-lived!

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> we had fornicating deer at the tea party - where was i?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm with dave - unpleasant.
> ...


As far as I'm concerned below 60F it's long underwear time.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs, you are too funny!!! It would be nice for me to live in a steady climate where the temperature is only between 20 - 25'C or 60 to 70'F. Alas, I am stuck in the four seasons and right now we call our weather winter!! haha, people live in all kinds of places. It would be interesting to live in the places where there is the midnight sun, and then total night skies for months. Not saying I would live there, just that it must be interesting.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

. Computer is going crazy doing double postings and loosing things. Sorry.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

*Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes*
Serve hot with ice cream.

These are total sin!
Dave[/quote]

I will have to make these the next time my sis is in town. Of course I'll have to ry them out first to make sure they're tasty.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay, that is really cold! It is going to be in the low 30'sF in Texas tonight. We just don't have the clothes for lots of cold weather. I'm sure they will tell us that we cannot go outdoors for recess. I also think part of our problem is the wind chill. Today was sunny and warm, when the wind wasn't blowing. When it was windy, even I was cold! I'm a very hot natured person.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anyone, especially my Aussie friends, know how long it takes a package to arrive in the US? I ordered some buttons from a shop in Australia that were shipped on the 8th. I just wondered when I might be able to expect them.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

The Russian Helmets were a hit. I added some grated Cheddar and bits of bacon to the beaten eggs. Thanks Dave. Edith


FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Dave. I will never get bored with you receipts. We are having Russian Helmets for supper tonight. A nice baked potato and green salad should do my son and me very nicely. I have had a dredful day so a light supper and early bed are my goal. Keep posting and hosting. We love it. Edith
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Unfortunately the bliss of ignorance tends to be short-lived!
> 
> Dave


So true, and then we get a rude awakening!!


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

Blueberrymaniac said:


> It's 11:30 am on Saturday in Maine, USA. We had our first snow/sheet/rain storm of the winter on Thursday. We've been very lucky this year. The temperature is supposed to go below freezing tonight - also a first for this winter. Not looking forward to going out at 9:00 tomorrow morning.
> 
> I made a large pot of seafood chowder. Comfort food for cold weather here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe. This sound like something my husband and I will both like. It is Tues. about 8:15 p.m. and I am slowly getting through the tea party and enjoying it a lot. A very blustery night outside. Glad to be inside with my knitting.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs, you are too funny!!! It would be nice for me to live in a steady climate where the temperature is only between 20 - 25'C or 60 to 70'F. Alas, I am stuck in the four seasons and right now we call our weather winter!! haha, people live in all kinds of places. It would be interesting to live in the places where there is the midnight sun, and then total night skies for months. Not saying I would live there, just that it must be interesting.


I never complain about winter because I hate summer. I'm happy at around 65. But I do love seasons. I just keep putting on enough clothes to be comfortable. yesterday it was just below freezing, perfect in winter as far as I was concerned.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > mjs, you are too funny!!! It would be nice for me to live in a steady climate where the temperature is only between 20 - 25'C or 60 to 70'F. Alas, I am stuck in the four seasons and right now we call our weather winter!! haha, people live in all kinds of places. It would be interesting to live in the places where there is the midnight sun, and then total night skies for months. Not saying I would live there, just that it must be interesting.
> ...


If you love winter, come on up here for a visit! You can enjoy the white beauty all around us! You can sit in the easy chair and watch the pine grosbecks eat and pick at the crabapples left on the crabapple tree in my front yard. You will enjoy putting the orange wool knitted snowsuit on my mini schnauzer so she can go outside. One thing, you wont stay outside long enough to get a sunburn!! In the local newspaper, they are now getting the sledding hill ready for those to go sliding down. Ice fishing season is just starting here and the ice fishing tournaments too! We will get the neighbour to run you around the place out on the trails on his skidoo. PS, bring your long underwear!!!!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Pammie1234: I guess it depends if it's sent air mail, which I imagine it would be, and buttons should be a small package. When I order packages from the US via the internet I usually get them within a couple of weeks. Hope that helps.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I don't know if John would call himself an expert, but he does win a little money from time to time. The main thing is he has a lot of fun. And I make a few extra points with his male friends. They think I'm great because I let him go away for weekends about once a month for tournaments. Little do they know how I look forward to those weekends to do as I please and no one to please but myself. Don't let on I said that, though!! LOL Maybe he can pack his cribbage board and cards; you and he can play in a pub somewhere while I sit and knit and watch. He's a pretty good teacher on a one-on-one basis, but he doesn't like the idea of teaching a group; some of the players he knows go to schools and teach cribbage - it helps the students with math. Both of our boys as well as our son-in-law play, but don't compete.

BTW, we had a most delicious dinner. Our favorite Italian restaurant has a special dinner for 2 with wine for $37.95. A few years ago, it was $31.95, but every year or so they raise the price about $2.00. For that price, we have salad, good crusty warm bread, our entree, dessert, coffee, and a full bottle of wine. If we don't drink all the wine, we can take it home - I use it in my spaghetti sauce. John usually orders Linguine ala Vongole (linguine with white clam sauce) and I order scallops and mushrooms with Marsala wine sauce and a veggie side dish. Gotta try making that sauce at home; it's delicious!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is -30C in f.
> 
> sam


-30 C = -22 F I agree with others here BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

It's supposed to get down to 25 F here tonight and that's QUITE cold enough for me. I love the hot weather we have here in the Central Valley in the summer. My husband has arthritis and we keep the house a lot warmer than other people do in the winter (75F to 85F). It can get pretty expensive.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, Athena. That is what I figured. I have another week to wait!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oops! Althea!


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Billie B said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Hi Dandylion- We're in Florida and also have Comcast which shows the Australian open from 9M right throuogh the night - We watch some, but 3-4 AM is a bit too much devotion for me!

Also today someone told me we could, for $10 a month, get the Tennis Channel (here it's 737) and they have all the tennis you could possible want. And also many other sports channels. So we did it and then when we leave to go home at the end of March we cancel. 
Regards, Billie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> *Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes*
> Serve hot with ice cream.
> 
> These are total sin!
> Dave


I will have to make these the next time my sis is in town. Of course I'll have to ry them out first to make sure they're tasty. [/quote]

I think you may end up having to check several times!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> The Russian Helmets were a hit. I added some grated Cheddar and bits of bacon to the beaten eggs. Thanks Dave. Edith
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


The traditional method is to simple put the eggs in without beating, but I'll have to try your variation one day, _The Gannets_ will doubtless enjoy them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I don't know if John would call himself an expert, but he does win a little money from time to time. The main thing is he has a lot of fun. And I make a few extra points with his male friends. They think I'm great because I let him go away for weekends about once a month for tournaments. Little do they know how I look forward to those weekends to do as I please and no one to please but myself. Don't let on I said that, though!! LOL Maybe he can pack his cribbage board and cards; you and he can play in a pub somewhere while I sit and knit and watch. He's a pretty good teacher on a one-on-one basis, but he doesn't like the idea of teaching a group; some of the players he knows go to schools and teach cribbage - it helps the students with math. Both of our boys as well as our son-in-law play, but don't compete.
> 
> BTW, we had a most delicious dinner. Our favorite Italian restaurant has a special dinner for 2 with wine for $37.95. A few years ago, it was $31.95, but every year or so they raise the price about $2.00. For that price, we have salad, good crusty warm bread, our entree, dessert, coffee, and a full bottle of wine. If we don't drink all the wine, we can take it home - I use it in my spaghetti sauce. John usually orders Linguine ala Vongole (linguine with white clam sauce) and I order scallops and mushrooms with Marsala wine sauce and a veggie side dish. Gotta try making that sauce at home; it's delicious!


Sounds like a jolly nice dinner, pretty good value too.

Cribbage is one of the few card games you are allowed to play in pubs under our rather strict licensing laws, the general idea being that alcohol and gambling don't mix. Most pubs have a pack of cards and a cribbage board behind the bar, also a chess board. Unfortunately Backgammon is only allowed on condition no money is involved. When I was a student I used to supplement my grant playing on side tables at bridge clubs. It was quite funny how they'd queue up to try to beat _That Bloody Kid_, their cussedness paid for most of my paper and chemicals!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm really happy, they've tightened up the dress code for ladies at Royal Ascot; shoulders must be covered; hemlines to be on or below the knee; and best of all, hats must have a base of at least four inches, those dreadful fascinators have been consigned to the dustbin of idiotic fashions, which is where they belong! 

I just thought I'd share this important breaking news!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > I was telling my daughter about this discussion this morning and she commented that when we lived in London she once told us she was rooting the cupboard for something and she was told that she mustn't say that in Australia. She can still remember being very puzzled as to why not.
> ...


Confusion is an excellent starting point on the journey to enlightenment!

Dave[/quote]

My dughter will end extremely enlightened then- she lives in an almost permanent frequent state of confusion! And she does know she is confused. She has Aspergers Syndrome and was delighted to discover why she spent so much of her life confused!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Politically incorrect thought for the day: If travels braodens the mind, does that mean air hostesses are the cleverest people on earth?

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> dear lord - 29 pages over a bunch of fornicating deer - it was too funny.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My sure as steadfast pancake rceipt.

1cup flour [of your own preference]
1 egg [more, if you like it richer]
milk [to mix to the consistency of a very thick batter]
I use 2 tablespoons milk powder, and water.
pinch salt if you must.
1-2 oz of butter, melted in your pan, then stirred quickly into your batter. [if you have issues with butter use approx 5tablespoons oil, also heated in pan and added to the thick batter]
adjust the mixture with your milk or water, to the consistency you prefer-
and usually not even your first pancake is a disaster!
The mixture can rest for half an hour or longer, if longer I put it in the fridge.
makes lemon pancakes, savoury pancakes, pancake stacks, and when thin enough also can be used for a crepe.
These quantities can be adjusted up to three or four cups flour, depending on your mixing system, and if you are feeding a multitude, but start to go easy with the butter or oil[don't keep multiplying the fat]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Politically incorrect thought for the day: If travels braodens the mind, does that mean air hostesses are the cleverest people on earth?
> 
> Dave


woopsy!!? :lol:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

We have a cribbage board and my parents taught my husband how to play it as well. He also plays chess and is very good playing it. He has taught our sons as I have no interest in it and now our grandsons are learning to play chess now. My parents live in NSW about one hours drive from me and unfortunately I don't see them playing cribbage any more which is a shame.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm really happy, they've tightened up the dress code for ladies at Royal Ascot; shoulders must be covered; hemlines to be on or below the knee; and best of all, hats must have a base of at least four inches, those dreadful fascinators have been consigned to the dustbin of idiotic fashions, which is where they belong!
> 
> I just thought I'd share this important breaking news!
> 
> Dave


cheers Dave!!

I think the coin purse means some of your egg cosy designs could be done on DPN's. Do you mind if I try that out?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mavisb said:


> We have a cribbage board and my parents taught my husband how to play it as well. He also plays chess and is very good playing it. He has taught our sons as I have no interest in it and now our grandsons are learning to play chess now. My parents live in NSW about one hours drive from me and unfortunately I don't see them playing cribbage any more which is a shame.


Hi Mavis! not many people seem to be online at the moment, I guess they are busy living their lives!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Politically incorrect thought for the day: If travels braodens the mind, does that mean air hostesses are the cleverest people on earth?
> 
> Dave


I read this to my son, he laughed and said "I think we've gotten a lot of the new ones then."


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy, surely you should be asleep by now, or have you had your sleep again? I've just noticed you are3 not online, not sure if I missed it before or you've just gone off.
I've just finished my newsletter for today and am off to bed. Busy day tomorrow and going away for a few days. Takes foreever to catch up on them once I've been away for a few days without internet access.
Half an hour later I'm still up- sorting out my knitting to take away- first thing I've worried about. Anyway off I go now for a sleep.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


How I miss those days. I don't care for the very hot days, the hubby and the kids like the heat.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > *Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes*
> ...


I think you may end up having to check several times!

Dave[/quote]

I think I will for sure. I have a few friends that would also like these.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Darowil-
I have had three hours, plus I fell asleep watching the telly-missed the end of my soapie!! - Dad was chronically insomniac, and I think I get it from him. BUT I also do a lot of my grieving when things are quiet. My eldest died 17 1/2 years ago, and you never stop grieving a child. And the DH has a diagnosis of Alzheimers so day time is taken up with trying to keep him on track with his failing memory, and trying not to fall into the trap of getting cross when he is throwing a temper tantrum. Also our food prices are going up astronomically with our GST price hike... and the DH has an enormous appetite, which the support nurse assures me is better than when they refuse to eat... God Bless and sleep well!!
I would not survive without my craft work!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sleeping never used to be an issue until a couple of years ago- instead of getting bothered I just figure I can get other things done. In your case it probably a bit of time to yourself- but does it leave you to tired to cope the next day? Alzeimers is such a horrid thing to live with, especially for the one without it seeing the person changing from who they were is so hard. And then trying to handle all the day to day things they need doing for them. My family have had to deal with similar things with siblings only one of whom reached 50. Night NIght.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is rather the approach I take to the insomnia. Because Fale is also going deaf, he has his music up very loud during the day- and as a bit of a classical buff I really can't quite cope with synchopating Mozart to Abba- so I listen to my recordings at night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Myfanwy, you have a very handsome hubby, so sorry you are having to go through the Alzheimers, that has to be one of the hardest diseases to live with, as either the patient or the family. 
Hugs, hope you get some much needed rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think that is how us knitters get through- I find it soo therapeutic!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Last night was rather windy here. I have an old church bell in my yard the only time it has rung is when someone pulls on the rope. It rang several times last night, along with the rest of the chimes i have outside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think that is called very windy!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Yes it was. My youngest son was worried it might take the top half of the house off. It must have knocked trees down as the children have a delay this morning.
The food prices seem to be going up every where too bad the incomes aren't doing the same.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We don't get a lot of news about US weather unless it is seriously serious


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I think the coin purse means some of your egg cosy designs could be done on DPN's. Do you mind if I try that out?


Do have a go, I just prefer flat knitting so I rarely use dpns. You may need to take away the first and last stitch from some because these are the selvedge for stitching up. Plain cosies and stripes will work OK, as will Fair Isle such as the chequered band on the _Racing in Japan_ design. Motifs are tricker, there is a method of doing intarsia in the round, but I only did it once because it's ridiculously complicated, although withe designs such as _The Eye of Horus_ you could carry the gold yarn round, catching it every three row to avoid hanging loops. I suppose the answer is, some will convert easily and some won't.

I look forward to seeing how they turn out.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, am looking forward to experimenting. That 'peruvian cap' that was in the avatar that I eliminated, was made for her at about age six, from a pattern for a two year old, done either on circulars, or the DPN's when too few stitches. I know from that quite a lot of the pit falls of fair isle in the round, especially reading your chart, 'right' .
Have you spotted the pancake [recipe] receipt? about page 39 I think it was.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm really happy, they've tightened up the dress code for ladies at Royal Ascot; shoulders must be covered; hemlines to be on or below the knee; and best of all, hats must have a base of at least four inches, those dreadful fascinators have been consigned to the dustbin of idiotic fashions, which is where they belong!
> 
> I just thought I'd share this important breaking news!
> 
> Dave


Dave, you are going to be a fashion editor!!! I do agree with you. I was brought up to keep shoulders covered unless in your own home and in bed. I hate hats but then I am not a hat person. Facinated with the fascinators, but they were only a passing brief fad.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Motifs are tricker, there is a method of doing intarsia in the round, but I only did it once because it's ridiculously complicated, although withe designs such as _The Eye of Horus_ you could carry the gold yarn round, catching it every three row to avoid hanging loops.
> 
> Dave


I was thinking I'd repeat the motif around if I make the hat in order to avoid having to carry that long strand...but haven't decided which yarn to use yet. I'm realizing it may need to wait a while, since I'm on the yarn diet and may not have the colors/type I want.

And my goodness--I had a day without internet and had so many pages to catch up on, I've drunk too much coffee sitting here! After we moved my computer, it was having intermittent issues with connecting, so yesterday, he installed a new receiver and then we ran the defrag, which took all night...though the computer said it had done the defrag just a week ago, we'd uninstalled several things I've never used and so there were huge gaps, I'm sure, that needed fixing up. I also had to run a checkdisk on the external hard drive and back up things--must remember to do that more often. 

Now it seems all good, though!

So, while I was "off the grid," I finished up the knitting on both baby sweaters, and they just need ends woven in and buttons sewn on. The cape has been frogged--decided I didn't like it after all--and now I only have 2 WIP in the basket. I used up some scraps making a donation hat last night while I think on what to do next; today I will work on getting the remainder of this sweater pattern typed up and then do the measurements once more. I am pretty well pleased with how they've turned out and will try and post some pics later.

It's cold this morning...29F...so I'll be staying in with some hot tea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks poledra for the hugs - very much needed after yesterday's shenanigans- but I knitted through the worst of it and managed to feed him, more or less as demanded!!! :? BUT my scarf I am doing a swatch of has gone crooked and now I have turned an accidental corner!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Last night was rather windy here. I have an old church bell in my yard the only time it has rung is when someone pulls on the rope. It rang several times last night, along with the rest of the chimes i have outside.


Has your roof actually survived the blasts?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Last night was rather windy here. I have an old church bell in my yard the only time it has rung is when someone pulls on the rope. It rang several times last night, along with the rest of the chimes i have outside.
> ...


It has survived, even though the youngest (13) was sure it was going to be taken off. There were times it sounded as if a train was running through the yard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


glad you will remain dry!!

you get a similar sound effect in serious earthquakes, I experienced one, the last time I was in Christchurch, Boxing Day 2010, before the major February one the killed so many.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


that would have been very scary. I can't imagine what is was like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My daughter who still lives in Christchurch says she fails to notice a mere 3-4 on the Richter scale, they have had some unbelievable number, well over 8000, since the 7point whatever [Richter] one in September 2010. 
Everything now is screwed or tied to the wall, and their supplies have a safetynet string arrangement, because of course it is in disaster that you need your supplies!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I probably wouldn't notice a small earthquake. I live very close to a gravel pit, my house shakes many a time when they are blasting. I've become accustom to it now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

you do get accustomed don't you?, we are a block and a half from the main trunk [rail line] and at night when they shift most of the goods trains the house vibrates, but not as badly as it would be from your dynamite blasts!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - you have to admit it was quite a lark - i mean an few of those ladies neede to loosen a stay or two - they are over thirty pages now - i keep going back and checking. at least a few of them left - for good i imagine. i'm surprised they didn't go ape over the willy warmer boxer shorts.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dear lord - 29 pages over a bunch of fornicating deer - it was too funny.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i suppose i should know but what does a fascinator look like.

sam



FireballDave said:


> I'm really happy, they've tightened up the dress code for ladies at Royal Ascot; shoulders must be covered; hemlines to be on or below the knee; and best of all, hats must have a base of at least four inches, those dreadful fascinators have been consigned to the dustbin of idiotic fashions, which is where they belong!
> 
> I just thought I'd share this important breaking news!
> 
> Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i suppose i should know but what does a fascinator look like.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It is a small little scrap of lace or a little bit of gauze stitched to a firm piece of fabric. It is then held onto the hair with a bobby pin. Remember Kate and William's wedding? Kate wore a fascinator on her head. Totally impractical and only done for a short-lived fashion statement. Then it seemed everyone was wearing one.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i suppose i should know but what does a fascinator look like.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It is a small little scrap of lace or a little bit of gauze and sometimes feathers stitched to a firm piece of fabric. It is then held onto the hair with a bobby pin. Remember Kate and William's wedding? Kate wore a fascinator on her head. Totally impractical and only done for a short-lived fashion statement. Then it seemed everyone was wearing one. Here is a bunch of pictures of them.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=fascinator&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvnsu&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=6gYXT8POKcS80AHywKTWAg&sqi=2&ved=0CEYQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=562


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - you have to admit it was quite a lark - i mean an few of those ladies neede to loosen a stay or two - they are over thirty pages now - i keep going back and checking. at least a few of them left - for good i imagine. i'm surprised they didn't go ape over the willy warmer boxer shorts.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really happy, they've tightened up the dress code for ladies at Royal Ascot; shoulders must be covered; hemlines to be on or below the knee; and best of all, hats must have a base of at least four inches, those dreadful fascinators have been consigned to the dustbin of idiotic fashions, which is where they belong!
> ...


I try to get to at least one day every year, a friend on mine always has a box, last year the lads came with me. The thing is, if us men can dress appropriately in morning suit, waistcoat and top hat, ladies should too. Although it is a private enggement, HM is present and therefore court dress is called for, although it is not quite as strict as it would be were one to be attending a formal event at the palace.

It's fun to raid the dressing-up box and it is one of the most colourful fun events on the calendar. Hats are an important feature and Royal Ascot provides the greatest showcase for British millinery there is. Fascinators started out being fairly substantial, but by the 2009 _London Season_ they had become little more than a wisp on a wire, attempts were made to curb this last year, but to no avail. The point is that the crown of a lady's head should be covered. This year they've decided to ban fascinators by ruling that the base of the hat must be at least four inches across, which still leaves plenty of scope for both milliners and hairdressers to be inventive.

Standards do need to be maintained and there are so few opportunities to have fun in formal wear. To-day's announcemnt comes as a timely reminder to book _The Lad_ in for a trip to his tailor, shirt-maker and Lock's to get the band on his hat adjusted, that's one day of half-term taken care of!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, your beloved Seatle is really getting a winter battering with the snow blizzard going on. Queen Ann is closed. The plows cant keep up on the highways and on/off ramps. There is a number of tractor trailer that have pulled over as it is too treacherous to drive. The station Kiro7 is broadcasting live from Seatle about the weather conditions. And now they are warning that rain is going to be coming in a day or two. Olympia airport reports 13inches of snow already fallen. It is close to a record amount and the snow is still coming down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks 5mmdpns - i had read an article that said they could get mucho snow - i must call a friend of mine who hates the snow and see how she is doing.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, your beloved Seatle is really getting a winter battering with the snow blizzard going on. Queen Ann is closed. The plows cant keep up on the highways and on/off ramps. There is a number of tractor trailer that have pulled over as it is too treacherous to drive. The station Kiro7 is broadcasting live from Seatle about the weather conditions. And now they are warning that rain is going to be coming in a day or two. Olympia airport reports 13inches of snow already fallen. It is close to a record amount and the snow is still coming down.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks 5mmdpns - i had read an article that said they could get mucho snow - i must call a friend of mine who hates the snow and see how she is doing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Things are just going from bad to worse in the area. Good wishes for your friend! The temp. is just cold enough to produce a very wet snow to make everything icy and snowpacked. Not much traffic on the freeways. Too treacherous to drive and get around. The kids are out sliding around on their sleds. Couple of cross country skiers out there. They are all on the Queen Anne which is closed to traffic. I guess the hill on the Queen Anne is interesting for them (just above the Roy intersection, if you remember your Seatle area. The police car was there to make sure the traffic blockaids were in position). Schools in the area are closed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

queen anne is only one of the many steep streets in seattle - i have an idea there are more closed - they never have this much snow so when they do they are not quite sure what to do with it. i bet the groceriy stores did a booming business yesterday - everyone buys as though they are going to be snowed in for the duration of time. surprised they are not trying to ski down queen anne.

sam

Things are just going from bad to worse in the area. Good wishes for your friend! The temp. is just cold enough to produce a very wet snow to make everything icy and snowpacked. Not much traffic on the freeways. Too treacherous to drive and get around. The kids are out sliding around on their sleds. Couple of cross country skiers out there. They are all on the Queen Anne which is closed to traffic. I guess the hill on the Queen Anne is interesting for them (just above the Roy intersection, if you remember your Seatle area. The police car was there to make sure the traffic blockaids were in position). Schools in the area are closed.[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> queen anne is only one of the many steep streets in seattle - i have an idea there are more closed - they never have this much snow so when they do they are not quite sure what to do with it. i bet the groceriy stores did a booming business yesterday - everyone buys as though they are going to be snowed in for the duration of time. surprised they are not trying to ski down queen anne.
> 
> sam
> 
> Things are just going from bad to worse in the area. Good wishes for your friend! The temp. is just cold enough to produce a very wet snow to make everything icy and snowpacked. Not much traffic on the freeways. Too treacherous to drive and get around. The kids are out sliding around on their sleds. Couple of cross country skiers out there. They are all on the Queen Anne which is closed to traffic. I guess the hill on the Queen Anne is interesting for them (just above the Roy intersection, if you remember your Seatle area. The police car was there to make sure the traffic blockaids were in position). Schools in the area are closed.


[/quote]

But they are skiing down Queen Anne and snowboarding too!!! Looks like they are all loving it!! Free play day on the hill!! Adults in on the playday too. If you cant work, you might just as well make a playday of it!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


as we say down here 'Good on ya, Dave!'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> queen anne is only one of the many steep streets in seattle - i have an idea there are more closed - they never have this much snow so when they do they are not quite sure what to do with it. i bet the groceriy stores did a booming business yesterday - everyone buys as though they are going to be snowed in for the duration of time. surprised they are not trying to ski down queen anne.
> 
> sam
> 
> Things are just going from bad to worse in the area. Good wishes for your friend! The temp. is just cold enough to produce a very wet snow to make everything icy and snowpacked. Not much traffic on the freeways. Too treacherous to drive and get around. The kids are out sliding around on their sleds. Couple of cross country skiers out there. They are all on the Queen Anne which is closed to traffic. I guess the hill on the Queen Anne is interesting for them (just above the Roy intersection, if you remember your Seatle area. The police car was there to make sure the traffic blockaids were in position). Schools in the area are closed.


[/quote]

off topic, but curious to know would you recomend
Tricoter at all, or is it a bit 'up market' ?!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is Tricoter?

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is Tricoter?
> 
> sam


a shop somewhere in Seattle, obviously not in your circuit!
Tricoter is the French for 'knitting'
or more accurately: 'to knit'


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - i wasn't nitting when i lived in seattle - i will definitely visit the store when i am in seattle this august - there are some others i would like to visit also.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - i wasn't nitting when i lived in seattle - i will definitely visit the store when i am in seattle this august - there are some others i would like to visit also.
> 
> sam


Where did I get the idea you were in Seattle?
right I've read your reply a bit more carefully, you are now in Ohio!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is Tricoter?
> 
> sam


Just looked at the Tricoter web site. Can't imagine what it would be like to have a LYS like that. In reading about them, they support a group called Knit for Life. I would love to be part of that group. What a great thing to do for others.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LadyRN, how are you doing with your breathing/lung problems. Did you get to the doc. and was anything able to help you? Take care.

And Sam, did you get out to your doc? and were you also able to get some help for those poor lungs of yours??

Sending good wishes to both of you!!!

They took my nephew off the ventilator yesterday and so we shall see how things are coming along with his recovery from pneumonia. While he was off the ventilor, his wife fed him some hospital jello! (not my favorite appetizer but ok to see if someone is able to swallow after having tubes down your throat) He will still be in hospital for at least another 4-5 weeks.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i suppose i should know but what does a fascinator look like.
> ...


Thanks for the question, Sam, and for the website 5mm. I have to say that I really love some of them, and as usual, some will take them way too extreme.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Glad your nephew is doing better. Will pray that he continues to improve.

Am doing better. Had to cancel a dental appt. Can't have his hands in my mouth when I'm having trouble breathing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Glad your nephew is doing better. Will pray that he continues to improve.
> 
> Am doing better. Had to cancel a dental appt. Can't have his hands in my mouth when I'm having trouble breathing.


You are smart and I must be patterned after you cause there is no one messing in mouth either when I cant breathe!

Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ladyrn - glad you are beginning to feel better

went to the doctor yesterday - an antibiotic and pregnasone - that should kick it in the butt.

5mmdpns - great news about your nephew - sending him hugs and lots of positive energy. please keep letting us know how he is doing

sam



5mmdpns said:


> LadyRN, how are you doing with your breathing/lung problems. Did you get to the doc. and was anything able to help you? Take care.
> 
> And Sam, did you get out to your doc? and were you also able to get some help for those poor lungs of yours??
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm glad to hear of the progress you all are making--here's to more mending and better breathing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> ladyrn - glad you are beginning to feel better
> 
> went to the doctor yesterday - an antibiotic and pregnasone - that should kick it in the butt.
> 
> ...


Your prednisone will go a long way to reducing the swelling in your lungs. It will help the antibiotics to do their job! Fingers crossed for you, and right now all you likely want is a good clean breath of fresh air!!
PS. I am making a big pot of homemade chicken noodle soup and you are welcome to come for supper!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad things are improving on the breathing front, Winter is a bad time for chest infections.

Dave


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

I live northwest of Seattle, about 25 miles or so, and we have just had our 2nd day off from school. We ventured out and there are very few cars on the roads. There have been many accidents shown on tv but we didn't see any. We have about 8 inches of snow and it is really beautiful. Many schools are closing already for tomorrow. Nothing on mine or my husband's yet, but we will be at least late. South of Seattle was hit with more snow than us.
I am finishing some UFOs, including a shawl made from a wonderful Canadian yarn that still has lanolin in it. I love working with it and the feel of working with it. I've modified the pattern at least three times and just decided to finish it. I'm excited to finish it and look forward to being warmed by it. I am sewing drapes for a friend in between. 
Yesterday we got so bored, we watched a great video that belongs to our grandson. I don't remember the last time we both enjoyed a cartoon story so much!
Izzy the cat goes out, stands on the Deck and comes back in.
Snoqualmie Pass just had a slide on I-90, which is closed now for the cleanup. 
It is an interesting time to live in Washington!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Schools closed in Mukilteo and Marysville so we are both home again tomorrow! More time to finish UFOs, before the flooding starts! :>}


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jilze said:


> Schools closed in Mukilteo and Marysville so we are both home again tomorrow! More time to finish UFOs, before the flooding starts! :>}


Jilze, I am so glad someone has responded from the Seatle area. I live in Canada but do watch the news. Stay safe, and dont chance the roads getting into work if it gets worse.  Did you read what I posted on the previous page about the storms there in the area?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess my DD got a fascinator when we went to Chicago last summer. The exception is that it is on a headband, but it looks like the pictures that were posted. I told her I wish she had gotten me one! It is so cute.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope everyone is continuing to get better and the meds have started doing their job. I haven't had a flu shot this year, and from what I hear, it is already making its rounds. Since I'm subbing in kindergarten I think I better get one!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm loving the snow! We went to school on Tuesday late start (Renton School Dist) but had today and tomorrow off. It is so beautiful! I still don't have my "snow fix" fulfilled yet. I'm hoping the forecast surprises them and socks us in!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jilze said:


> I live northwest of Seattle, about 25 miles or so, and we have just had our 2nd day off from school. We ventured out and there are very few cars on the roads. There have been many accidents shown on tv but we didn't see any. We have about 8 inches of snow and it is really beautiful. Many schools are closing already for tomorrow. Nothing on mine or my husband's yet, but we will be at least late. South of Seattle was hit with more snow than us.
> I am finishing some UFOs, including a shawl made from a wonderful Canadian yarn that still has lanolin in it. I love working with it and the feel of working with it. I've modified the pattern at least three times and just decided to finish it. I'm excited to finish it and look forward to being warmed by it. I am sewing drapes for a friend in between.
> Yesterday we got so bored, we watched a great video that belongs to our grandson. I don't remember the last time we both enjoyed a cartoon story so much!
> Izzy the cat goes out, stands on the Deck and comes back in.
> ...


What is the Canadian yarn?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - you have to admit it was quite a lark - i mean an few of those ladies neede to loosen a stay or two - they are over thirty pages now - i keep going back and checking. at least a few of them left - for good i imagine. i'm surprised they didn't go ape over the willy warmer boxer shorts.
> 
> sam
> 
> Yes I've kept reading it but gave up responding- I really find it hard to comprehend quite why it created so much angst. Think they must have gone by the time the boxers appeared . They looked very uncomfortable I would have thought- but as I am lacking the anatomy I wouldn't know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

See you all next week. I guess I should go and pack a little more than my knitting stuff to take away as I need to leave in just over an hour! But need to empty my inbox first don't I? I might miss something important on KP afterall. Like deer and boxers. lol


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Philosopher's Wool from Ontario. I bought one of their kits at a Sewing Expo and love the wooly feel of it so much that I really didn't want to finish it before yesterday. I need a warm shawl for the weekend and decided to buckle down and get it done and am glad I did! I've worn it tonight already. Working on it really got me enjoying knitting again so it is special.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Jilze said:
> 
> 
> > Schools closed in Mukilteo and Marysville so we are both home again tomorrow! More time to finish UFOs, before the flooding starts! :>}
> ...


Yes, I did read your post. I drove into Snohomish, a close town, and there was hardly anyone on the road. I have a 4 wheel drive small truck, went slow and was fine, but reports of everything icing up is now the big concern. People are being encouraged to go in late again or not at all and there are flood concerns for when it all melts. However, we are resilient, and will be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is Tricoter?
> ...


That is a new shop to me! Usually I recognize shop names in the area. I'm sure I will have to get by there! I'll let you know about it when I do!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess my DD got a fascinator when we went to Chicago last summer. The exception is that it is on a headband, but it looks like the pictures that were posted. I told her I wish she had gotten me one! It is so cute.


The heavier, more substantial, fascinators can look OK, but they aren't hats and they aren't suitable for Royal Ascot. I'm not a total killjoy, but it is a semi-court event and Her Majesty always manages to find a nice hat for each of the days. There are other event in _The Season_ where they can be worn, so it isn't too great an imposition.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > darowil - you have to admit it was quite a lark - i mean an few of those ladies neede to loosen a stay or two - they are over thirty pages now - i keep going back and checking. at least a few of them left - for good i imagine. i'm surprised they didn't go ape over the willy warmer boxer shorts.
> ...


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - you have to admit it was quite a lark - i mean an few of those ladies neede to loosen a stay or two - they are over thirty pages now - i keep going back and checking. at least a few of them left - for good i imagine. i'm surprised they didn't go ape over the willy warmer boxer shorts.
> 
> sam
> 
> quote]


Sam

Why are you watching this thread. It is just an all in brawl about who is most rightous.

Where is the joy of knitting?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> ladyrn - glad you are beginning to feel better
> 
> went to the doctor yesterday - an antibiotic and pregnasone - that should kick it in the butt
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > darowil - you have to admit it was quite a lark - i mean an few of those ladies neede to loosen a stay or two - they are over thirty pages now - i keep going back and checking. at least a few of them left - for good i imagine. i'm surprised they didn't go ape over the willy warmer boxer shorts.
> ...


I don't know about Sam, but I found it most educational, I've learned so much as to what constitutes ladylike behaviour!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jilze said:


> Philosopher's Wool from Ontario. I bought one of their kits at a Sewing Expo and love the wooly feel of it so much that I really didn't want to finish it before yesterday. I need a warm shawl for the weekend and decided to buckle down and get it done and am glad I did! I've worn it tonight already. Working on it really got me enjoying knitting again so it is special.


Interesting looking company.

http://www.philosopherswool.com/


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave, I agree with what you say about the ladylike behaviour, my mother would have told them "Stop! Or I'll bang both your heads together then I'm sure to get the right one'. 
The first time I have been really disappointed by this website.


Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Well, I'd looked at the picture when it was first posted, but after you all commented on the thread, I went back and read some of the other pages at random. I did find it quite entertaining...especially some of the comments about how to justify the deer's activities...I grew up on a farm so it was nothing shocking to me--I learned at an early age that when the pigs did that sort of thing, it just meant more sausage for breakfast! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > LesleighAnne said:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > It's 12.01 p.m. here and very cold. Just settled down to read the teaparty - this time, at least, I'm on page 9! Is there a special way to get to the Tea Party? I only get it in "Main" topics on Saturday morning. Love all the "receipts" Dave and the cozy patterns. Thanks. Sure could use that Toddy today.
> ...


Thanks. I guess I don't get here soon enough.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Myfanwy, it was nothing shocking to me either because I grew up with barnyard activities too. It is only the people who put negative connations to what God designed nature to do. If these were pictures/images of people doing this, it would be labeled as porn. I think that the word "fornication" is totally wrong for it because to have fornication going on means that it is possible to have a marriage as well. We know that there is only marriage between people. And yes, some animals/birds do pair up and mate for life but it is not the same thing as marriage.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lesleighanne - you are right - i have not been back - i finally got tired of it - everyone seemed to want the last word. it all was pretty silly.

sam



LesleighAnne said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > darowil - you have to admit it was quite a lark - i mean an few of those ladies neede to loosen a stay or two - they are over thirty pages now - i keep going back and checking. at least a few of them left - for good i imagine. i'm surprised they didn't go ape over the willy warmer boxer shorts.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - do i see a glimmer of disapproval here. which i no doubt deserve - i should have kept my mouth shut and left. i really didn't need to get into the fray.

sam

I don't know about Sam, but I found it most educational, I've learned so much as to what constitutes ladylike behaviour!

Dave[/quote]


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I haven't been following the two topics that everyone seems to be talking about and I'm glad I haven't. Apparently, there seem to be a few un-ladylike ladies on KP and I like to steer clear of them if I can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, it was nothing shocking to me either because I grew up with barnyard activities too. It is only the people who put negative connations to what God designed nature to do. If these were pictures/images of people doing this, it would be labeled as porn. I think that the word "fornication" is totally wrong for it because to have fornication going on means that it is possible to have a marriage as well. We know that there is only marriage between people. And yes, some animals/birds do pair up and mate for life but it is not the same thing as marriage.


mmm that could raise an awful lot of other issues, but I take in what you are saying,...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, it was nothing shocking to me either because I grew up with barnyard activities too. It is only the people who put negative connations to what God designed nature to do. If these were pictures/images of people doing this, it would be labeled as porn. I think that the word "fornication" is totally wrong for it because to have fornication going on means that it is possible to have a marriage as well. We know that there is only marriage between people. And yes, some animals/birds do pair up and mate for life but it is not the same thing as marriage.
> ...


They had nothing on Lady Godiva!!! haha


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm having trouble finding a tutorial on "wrap and turn" - any help out there will be appreciated.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm having trouble finding a tutorial on "wrap and turn" - any help out there will be appreciated.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, Cat B I think is considered one of the best knitters out there for techniques in knitting. I found a youtube tutorial of hers about the wrap and turn stitching. It is for socks specifically but the principle is applied to any wrap and turn knitting pattern.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - do i see a glimmer of disapproval here. which i no doubt deserve - i should have kept my mouth shut and left. i really didn't need to get into the fray.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I'm not disapproving of you, Sam. It is the venomous spite of some of the ladies who couldn't seem to understand that taste and humour are entirely subjective, that annoyed me. Then they descended into an entertaining exchange of base abuse, which besides displaying a very poor understanding of either human or animal biology, was a far worse example to children than the hat itself.

One or two ladies were extremely upset by the anthropomorphic application of the verb 'to fornicate', this was along the usual lines of, humans are the superior beings and not part of nature, animals are of another order of existence, therefore it is wrong to apply human standards, characteristics and terminology to animals. Whilst I disapprove of anthropomorphism for a variety of reasons, none of them apply here since the word 'fornicating' was used euphemistically to avoid the other 'F-word'!

I was reminded of an essay question on censorship a colleague and I once set for a particularly indolent group of students:

_Dirt is a splendid environment for earthworms, but it is a grave for the human mind. Discuss in 3,000 words._

A nice little fun title to get them to have a stab at thinking. The returned essays were fascinating, they all propounded such high moral values, we wondered whether this particular bunch of undergraduates had been transformed into maiden aunts by some shared Damascine experience. Sadly not, their nightly drunken revels showed they were merely displaying a wonderful aptitude for double-standards, good enough to equip them for a life in politics.

It is the rudeness and viciousness of the personal attacks that I disapprove of, I feel such ideas are best left unsaid. Differences of opinion are one thing, but a forum on the subject of knitting is not the place for personal attacks. The discussion is like a slow-motion car crash, I kept thinking to myself, "Surely this cannot get any more idiotic", then on the next page, it did!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

As I am a very passionate person about some things, I felt that this would just get me too overwhelmingly involved in that thread so I only read a couple of posts and have not returned to it. I know God's creations are beautiful and humans pass judgements on it all the time. It is human nature and Dave, thanks for putting it in perspective!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It is the rudeness and viciousness of the personal attacks that I disapprove of, I feel such ideas are best left unsaid. Differences of opinion are one thing, but a forum on the subject of knitting is not the place for personal attacks. The discussion is like a slow-motion car crash, I kept thinking to myself, "Surely this cannot get any more idiotic", then on the next page, it did!
> 
> Dave


I'm with you! I have a very hard time with rudeness...and I'll agree to disagree with people, but I also know how to keep quiet when speaking serves no purpose. When a person loses all logic and simply resorts to name-calling, that discussion is over as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlena, I agree with you and yes indeed "sometimes silence is golden".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is aotearoa weaving?
> ...


The original settlers here, the Maori people worked out the only known frameless weaving technique. Their fibres are all of plant origin, especially the Flax,[although sometimes they used their own hair, and the skin of their dogs] but by no means only. Can't recall the botanic for the flax, just off hand. Diggeress Te Kanawa was one of our best known recent exponents of the art.[/quote]

The local flax is Phormium Tenax, I am fairly certain, have not had a chance yet to look it up- too busy with my DPN organiser idea


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is aotearoa weaving?
> 
> sam


I tried to look up some pictures but did not get very many--I'd like to see more! We have some amazing loom weavers around here, but I'm very curious as to how frameless weaving works. It's a skill I'll likely need to put off until my next life <grin>, but that doesn't mean I can't admire it now!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really happy, they've tightened up the dress code for ladies at Royal Ascot; shoulders must be covered; hemlines to be on or below the knee; and best of all, hats must have a base of at least four inches, those dreadful fascinators have been consigned to the dustbin of idiotic fashions, which is where they belong!
> ...


I too agree with your dress code. Years ago, no there weren't dinosaurs roaming at that time, when I started working in an office, it was made very clear that sleeveless tops were not acceptable, plunging necklines were never considered proper and toe less shoes (definitely not sandals) were a no no. The short hems came later and no body said much about them. Men were required to wear suits or jackets and trousers always with ties. Then along came the Friday relaxed code--the beginning of the end to dressing well along with respect in the work place. There seems to be somewhat of an attempt to steer away from tattooed exposed body parts at least.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I tend to dress in a very relaxed casual manner most of the time, most photographers dress like tramps as a sort of uniform anyway, the chemicals rot everything! I am with you on tattoos in the workplace, I don't object to them on principle and some are real works of art, but I'm not sure they belong in the office.

I do like to 'dress for the occasion', events like Royal Ascot, Henley, the opera, film premieres etc., wouldn't be quite the same experience in jeans and a t-shirt!

The only other form of headwear I'd like to abolish is the boater, possibly the most uncomfortable hat ever invented. They were part of the Summer school uniform when I was a boy, I detested them then and I still loathe the wretched things. _The Lad_ doesn't like them either and he has my sympathy. I'll quite happily provide the matches if he wants to ceremonially burn his when school finishes, it's what I did!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Use the boaters for the Guy Fawkes fireworks this year!!!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

I finished the shawl and re-checked the wool website. They have new to me patterns and kits. Very nice for when other UFOs are done. I have to put myself on yarn restriction or I will not have room to store any more!
The snow continues here. Much of WA has ice as well, which is pretty unusual! A state of emergency was declared by the governor. Power is out in a lot of areas. We are fine, have everything we need, but some are struggling for sure. I just measured and we have 9 inches and steady snow. Rain is starting in some areas but turning to ice on everything it touches, which is causing a lot of damage. I'm betting we are home tomorrow as well. More knitting and sewing time and time for the next tea party!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - thank you a lot - think i will need to get yarn and needles in front of the computer and do it along with her but i think i have the basics.

sam

i've been wanting to knit another round dishrag but wanted to do it without the holes.



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm having trouble finding a tutorial on "wrap and turn" - any help out there will be appreciated.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, to have the knitting needles and yarn and stitches on the needles when watching and rewatching the video is the way to go. It is what I always need to do with tutorial videos. I find that it is only then that the light comes on in my head!! haha, I need a bright light these days to illuminate my vision!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Use the boaters for the Guy Fawkes fireworks this year!!!


I've done that before!

Still on the fashion front...

I saw a news report that the State of Louisiana is enacting legislation to ban the wearing of pajamas in public, can this be true? Does it include theatrical performances? Fashion shows of lingerie and night apparel by designers?

As a protest against idiotic scheduling by my uni, they thought it would be a good idea to have me give a lecture slot at 8:00 a.m., I turned up and delivered it in my pajamas, is this grounds for incarceration? Does such a subversive act pose a threat to the very fabric of civilisation? If so, I'll hop on a plane, the trial would be a hoot!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - do i see a glimmer of disapproval here. which i no doubt deserve - i should have kept my mouth shut and left. i really didn't need to get into the fray.
> ...


I'm not disapproving of you, Sam. It is the venomous spite of some of the ladies who couldn't seem to understand that taste and humour are entirely subjective, that annoyed me. Then they descended into an entertaining exchange of base abuse, which besides displaying a very poor understanding of either human or animal biology, was a far worse example to children than the hat itself.

One or two ladies were extremely upset by the anthropomorphic application of the verb 'to fornicate', this was along the usual lines of, humans are the superior beings and not part of nature, animals are of another order of existence, therefore it is wrong to apply human standards, characteristics and terminology to animals. Whilst I disapprove of anthropomorphism for a variety of reasons, none of them apply here since the word 'fornicating' was used euphemistically to avoid the other 'F-word'!

I was reminded of an essay question on censorship a colleague and I once set for a particularly indolent group of students:

_Dirt is a splendid environment for earthworms, but it is a grave for the human mind. Discuss in 3,000 words._

A nice little fun title to get them to have a stab at thinking. The returned essays were fascinating, they all propounded such high moral values, we wondered whether this particular bunch of undergraduates had been transformed into maiden aunts by some shared Damascine experience. Sadly not, their nightly drunken revels showed they were merely displaying a wonderful aptitude for double-standards, good enough to equip them for a life in politics.

It is the rudeness and viciousness of the personal attacks that I disapprove of, I feel such ideas are best left unsaid. Differences of opinion are one thing, but a forum on the subject of knitting is not the place for personal attacks. The discussion is like a slow-motion car crash, I kept thinking to myself, "Surely this cannot get any more idiotic", then on the next page, it did!

Dave[/quote]

After reading your post, Dave, I'm surprised that Admin didn't shut them down. I think we may have lost some of our Tea Party friends with all the talk about fornicating deer, a male nude knitter, and some kind of male underwear. I, for one, was going to ask: Is this a Tea Party and Tea Party conversation, or a raunchy cocktail party? Call me an old prude if you want, but there's a time and a place for everything.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


After reading your post, Dave, I'm surprised that Admin didn't shut them down. I think we may have lost some of our Tea Party friends with all the talk about fornicating deer, a male nude knitter, and some kind of male underwear. I, for one, was going to ask: Is this a Tea Party and Tea Party conversation, or a raunchy cocktail party? Call me an old prude if you want, but there's a time and a place for everything.[/quote]

I think it's acceptable to _tut-tut_ at their antics, but I'd prefer it if explicit photographs of comedy underwear weren't passed round with the jam tarts!

But I've no objection to the odd cheeky double entendre, they require wit and skill to construct and execute.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i admit to the naked knitter - but i did it innocently - i did tell you to scroll to the bottom but that wss to see the knitted skelton - truly i had not scrolled clear to the bottom - i thought it was funny but i realize there are some who would thought it in bad taste and to those i apologize.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i admit to the naked knitter - but i did it innocently - i did tell you to scroll to the bottom but that wss to see the knitted skelton - truly i had not scrolled clear to the bottom - i thought it was funny but i realize there are some who would thought it in bad taste and to those i apologize.
> 
> sam


We did accept your apology. Some of us also did not scroll down far enough to see what was there. Speaking for myself as as a medical professional, I was totally awestruck by the knitting of the skeleton!!! My thought was, I wonder how many bones the knitter actually missed. We had to have every bone in the body memorized by their correct latin name!!! and know how to spell them too!!! My anatomy professor was a knitter and this is way beyond my knitting abilities!!! haha, but I can appreciate those who do have these abilities.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah, Sam, I took no offense--I figured it was not intentional on your part. Besides, I interpreted that whole part of the thread as discussing the _artwork_ as a point of knitting skill and sociological interest, and we were certainly not at each other's throats about the morality (or lack thereof) regarding the _people_ in that discussion! In fact, had I to lay any "blame" anywhere, I think a disclaimer on the website or a caution might be worthwhile if the guy wants to knit that way and publish himself on the web... Frankly, with his talent, the knitter doesn't need to use a gimmick like knitting in the buff, in my opinion, but to each his own, then, and I wish him all the best!

I try not to offend people, but it's going to happen from time to time, no matter what I do, because we are all different. One thing I do like about this tea party group, though, is the ability to express ourselves reasonably and calmly, which, as I said above, makes a world of difference to me.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

I've read all of the posts and believe I am able to decide what I look at or read as a personal choice and decision. I chuckled at the naked knitter and began skimming posts I didn't agree with, which was also my choice and decision. I so enjoy being connected with all of you that I just disregarded what I didn't want to read.
I always appreciate both Sam and Dave's input, every time and trust all they post is done in good faith. I am perhaps a little more liberal than many who usually post, but I'm okay with that, as again, we all get to make our own choices and decisions and need to all remember that we are also responsible for what we write. I am so against censorship and free choice options! 
I think some may need to get a grip and move on! I do not think apologies were needed, Sam, least not by you! Post on!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

This is my happy place where no bills are due, the gutters don't need cleaning, I never have aches and pains, and there are lots of babies and pets to look at. I really appreciate being able to come here almost always and be guaranteed that bit of escape. I don't enjoy cranky people crashing the party. Maybe they need hot toddies.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I, too, like to dress in a casual manner. As a teacher, retired, I always felt like I was at my best when I was comfortable. I enjoy the occasional formal dress, but for day to day, let me be comfortable!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

As far as the deer cap, I haven't read the posts, but I know that I wouldn't wear it in public. That's just not my style. However, I do go to a White Elephant gift exchange every year and I think that would be a very funny gift! Maybe next year!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Since I work at home, and no one sees me but the cat, my dress code doesn't matter, and yes, I agree with Pam that comfort is better!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i admit to the naked knitter - but i did it innocently - i did tell you to scroll to the bottom but that wss to see the knitted skelton - truly i had not scrolled clear to the bottom - i thought it was funny but i realize there are some who would thought it in bad taste and to those i apologize.
> 
> sam


I'm not blaming you, Sam; you made an honest mistake. It's the others who carry it on and on and on. Re: the fornicating deer, that was discussed to death.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, to have the knitting needles and yarn and stitches on the needles when watching and rewatching the video is the way to go. It is what I always need to do with tutorial videos. I find that it is only then that the light comes on in my head!! haha, I need a bright light these days to illuminate my vision!!!


  :thumbup: I do the something when learning new thngs.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dress code: I liked it better when nurses wore a NEAT uniform and were well groomed with hair up off their collars. I prefer white but can live with colors. I did private duty in a CCU unit recently. One RN had on baggy kakais(sp) with big pockets on the legs and a sweat shirt. His hair was long, loose and oily. If he hadn't had on a name tag you would have had no idea he was a employee. I'm glad he wasn't the one assigned to my client.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Dress code: I liked it better when nurses wore a NEAT uniform and were well groomed with hair up off their collars. I prefer white but can live with colors. I did private duty in a CCU unit recently. One RN had on baggy kakais(sp) with big pockets on the legs and a sweat shirt. His hair was long, loose and oily. If he hadn't had on a name tag you would have had no idea he was a employee. I'm glad he wasn't the one assigned to my client.


As a former RN, I totally agree with this!! Things in the aspect of nursing care to the patients also became rather lax when the neat, tidy uniforms of the nursing staff became the loose scrubby clothes that the cleaning staff wore. I remember one patient in particular who refused any RN to treat her unless the RN wore white. If you did not wear your white uniform, you were not an RN but rather seen as a medically uneducated person.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Dress code: I liked it better when nurses wore a NEAT uniform and were well groomed with hair up off their collars. I prefer white but can live with colors. I did private duty in a CCU unit recently. One RN had on baggy kakais(sp) with big pockets on the legs and a sweat shirt. His hair was long, loose and oily. If he hadn't had on a name tag you would have had no idea he was a employee. I'm glad he wasn't the one assigned to my client.


I'm with you on some dress codes--my partner wears a uniform to work, as his position requires it, and it's important people be able to identify them if they're needed. When I was in the classroom on a daily basis, I wore skirts, suits, and nice dresses and made sure my hair was done well. I learned early that presentation does matter--that prof who came to class in his sweats was never taken seriously. Were I to go back out of the house to work, I would take great care to dress appropriately in order to give the proper impression for my environment.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, Sam, I took no offense--I figured it was not intentional on your part. Besides, I interpreted that whole part of the thread as discussing the _artwork_ as a point of knitting skill and sociological interest, and we were certainly not at each other's throats about the morality (or lack thereof) regarding the _people_ in that discussion! In fact, had I to lay any "blame" anywhere, I think a disclaimer on the website or a caution might be worthwhile if the guy wants to knit that way and publish himself on the web... Frankly, with his talent, the knitter doesn't need to use a gimmick like knitting in the buff, in my opinion, but to each his own, then, and I wish him all the best!
> 
> I try not to offend people, but it's going to happen from time to time, no matter what I do, because we are all different. One thing I do like about this tea party group, though, is the ability to express ourselves reasonably and calmly, which, as I said above, makes a world of difference to me.


Sorlena---I totally agree!

Sam--you did nothing wrong---I didn't "see" anything wrong with that site----his work is amazing and he's a great artist!

I didn't go check out the deer thread because I chose not to---I'm just not interested .... everyone had that choice. the title of the thread totally gave it away. some people need to relax.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Has anyone here tried the spiral knitting yet? I really want to try it----it also has wrap and turn Sam. I'm a little nervous to try it.

I'm working on the feather and fan scarf and not sure if I'm doing it right?! the loopy part (is that the fan or the feather?) is kind of bumpy. Any suggestions or info would be appreciated.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Has anyone here tried the spiral knitting yet? I really want to try it----it also has wrap and turn Sam. I'm a little nervous to try it.
> 
> I'm working on the feather and fan scarf and not sure if I'm doing it right?! the loopy part (is that the fan or the feather?) is kind of bumpy. Any suggestions or info would be appreciated.


You can make a smoother version, which you sometimes see, by purling the purl row that is otherwise knitted.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

"Get your mind out of the gutter" is what My mother would have said. Since I don't wear stays I am free to see the humor. Although a Willy Warmer is hard to imagine as being comfortable. Edith


myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is aotearoa weaving?
> ...


Before this subject gets lost, I would like to know more about this type of weaving--what it encompasses. If it is a specific type, region or many kinds. So far I found several sites that talk of difference groups who study this art--briefly it is indigenous weavers of New Zealand and studied across the Pacific Rim but needs further explaining. Have not yet found an illustration but hopefully a New Zealander will be awakening and joining us soon.

http://www.maoriart.org.nz/weavers-c-52_75.html


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is the update on Greig's condition. This is exciting for me so I just copied and pasted what his wife wrote 15 minutes ago:
"The transfer request is in! Greig is waiting for his new bed in the respiratory unit. They said six weeks in the Critical Care ward but when God hears and answers prayers you never know what might happen. Tomorrow marks three weeks so that is half the time! Praise God! Greig took a short walk today and spent some time in a chair. He is back eating regular meals and looks really good! Keep praying for a great recovery"

Thank you for all the good wishes, positive thoughts, and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


part of your problem may be that it was my own phrase. The frameless technique is called 'Taaniko' There is an excellent book by Hirini Moko Mead,
'Te Whatu Taaniko, Taaniko Weaving Technique and Tradition'
ISBN 0 7900 0679 0
publisher, Reed. 1999.
and 
Mick Prendergast
Te Mahi Kete: Maaori Flaxcraft for Beginners. Publisher, Reed.
1975 and 2000
ISBN 0 7900 0744 4

there are two ways of indicating the long vowel sound in the Maori language, some use a macron, but as I can't do that I have doubled the appropriate vowel. 
Good luck!
Be interested to hear how you get on!! m.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Myfanwy, tell us about your name and what it means. I think it is a beautiful name and I would like you to share the name's meaning with us. I found a Welsh song that is for Myfanwy.

Paham mae dicter, O Myfanwy,
Yn llenwi'th lygaid duon di?
A'th ruddiau tirion, O Myfanwy,
Heb wrido wrth fy ngweled i?
Pa le mae'r wên oedd ar dy wefus
Fu'n cynnau 'nghariad ffyddlon ffôl?
Pa le mae sain dy eiriau melys,
Fu'n denu'n nghalon ar dy ôl?

Why is it anger, O Myfanwy,
That fills your eyes so dark and clear?
Your gentle cheeks, O sweet Myfanwy,
Why blush they not when I draw near?
Where is the smile that once most tender
Kindled my love so fond, so true?
Where is the sound of your sweet words,
That drew my heart to follow you?

Pa beth a wneuthum, O Myfanwy
I haeddu gwg dy ddwyrudd hardd?
Ai chwarae oeddit, O Myfanwy
Â thanau euraidd serch dy fardd?
Wyt eiddo im drwy gywir amod
Ai gormod cadw'th air i mi?
Ni cheisiaf fyth mo'th law, Myfanwy,
Heb gael dy galon gyda hi.

What have I done, O my Myfanwy,
To earn your frown? What is my blame?
Was it just play, my sweet Myfanwy,
To set your poet's love aflame?
You truly once to me were promised,
Is it too much to keep your part?
I wish no more your hand, Myfanwy,
If I no longer have your heart.

Myfanwy boed yr holl o'th fywyd
Dan heulwen ddisglair canol dydd.
A boed i rosyn gwridog iechyd
I ddawnsio ganmlwydd ar dy rudd.
Anghofia'r oll o'th addewidion
A wnest i rywun, 'ngeneth ddel,
A dyro'th law, Myfanwy dirion
I ddim ond dweud y gair "Ffarwél".

Myfanwy, may you spend your lifetime
Beneath the midday sunshine's glow,
And on your cheeks O may the roses
Dance for a hundred years or so.
Forget now all the words of promise
You made to one who loved you well,
Give me your hand, my sweet Myfanwy,
But one last time, to say "farewell".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the name comes from my great aunt Mwyffanwy.
Mum told me that it means ' the sparkling water of a mountain brook' but I am open to correction by those with more knowledge than I. Love the song, but have not heard it in an age.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is the update on Greig's condition. This is exciting for me so I just copied and pasted what his wife wrote 15 minutes ago:
> "The transfer request is in! Greig is waiting for his new bed in the respiratory unit. They said six weeks in the Critical Care ward but when God hears and answers prayers you never know what might happen. Tomorrow marks three weeks so that is half the time! Praise God! Greig took a short walk today and spent some time in a chair. He is back eating regular meals and looks really good! Keep praying for a great recovery"
> 
> Thank you for all the good wishes, positive thoughts, and prayers.


That's awesome to hear! And of course I will continue to send good thoughts!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know if I had shared that my finances were really a concern for me. Just seemed like I couldn't get ahead of my bills. Well, yesterday, I received a letter from the hospital where I had my knee surgery two years ago this June. I thought, "Oh great, I owe them more money." To my surprise, it was a refund! I was thrilled! Put it in savings and this weekend will decide if it can stay there or if it needs to be put towards bills. This was such a blessing! Guess eating my black-eyed peas and cabbage on Jan. 1 really helped!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

My dughter will end extremely enlightened then- she lives in an almost permanent frequent state of confusion! And she does know she is confused. She has Aspergers Syndrome and was delighted to discover why she spent so much of her life confused![/quote]

Too funny, not the aspergers but the coincidence. Most of my family is clinically diagnosed somewhere on the autism spectrum. One grandson does have Aspergers. My daughter in law refers to me as the "prototype." ((gg Some days can be heartbreakingly challenging around here but most days are heartwarmingly wonderful seen through their eyes. Yesterday we went looking for Middle Schools with special needs inclusion programs for 13 yr old grandau. It's amazing the programs that they have now that they didn't have when my children were growing up. Fortunately, and thankfully, they all still grew up to be wonderful, self actualized adults.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is great news pammie1234. God definitely answers prayers. I wonder why are are always suprised when He does too? Anyway, glad for your blessing.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, settieg. I've always said that God works in mysterious ways. I'm so glad he blessed me at this time.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is the update on Greig's condition. This is exciting for me so I just copied and pasted what his wife wrote 15 minutes ago:
> "The transfer request is in! Greig is waiting for his new bed in the respiratory unit. They said six weeks in the Critical Care ward but when God hears and answers prayers you never know what might happen. Tomorrow marks three weeks so that is half the time! Praise God! Greig took a short walk today and spent some time in a chair. He is back eating regular meals and looks really good! Keep praying for a great recovery"
> 
> Thank you for all the good wishes, positive thoughts, and prayers.


That's wonderful news! I'm sure you and your family are relieved.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is the update on Greig's condition. This is exciting for me so I just copied and pasted what his wife wrote 15 minutes ago:
> "The transfer request is in! Greig is waiting for his new bed in the respiratory unit. They said six weeks in the Critical Care ward but when God hears and answers prayers you never know what might happen. Tomorrow marks three weeks so that is half the time! Praise God! Greig took a short walk today and spent some time in a chair. He is back eating regular meals and looks really good! Keep praying for a great recovery"
> 
> Thank you for all the good wishes, positive thoughts, and prayers.


WOO HOO!! So happy to hear that!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't know if I had shared that my finances were really a concern for me. Just seemed like I couldn't get ahead of my bills. Well, yesterday, I received a letter from the hospital where I had my knee surgery two years ago this June. I thought, "Oh great, I owe them more money." To my surprise, it was a refund! I was thrilled! Put it in savings and this weekend will decide if it can stay there or if it needs to be put towards bills. This was such a blessing! Guess eating my black-eyed peas and cabbage on Jan. 1 really helped!


So happy to hear that you got some good news!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


Southern Gal did you ever get help with this pattern? If not let me know and I'll have my daughter take a videotape of how it works. It's really pretty simple, but the wording in the pattern makes it sound harder than it really is.

Oops showing my age, I mean video.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't know if I had shared that my finances were really a concern for me. Just seemed like I couldn't get ahead of my bills. Well, yesterday, I received a letter from the hospital where I had my knee surgery two years ago this June. I thought, "Oh great, I owe them more money." To my surprise, it was a refund! I was thrilled! Put it in savings and this weekend will decide if it can stay there or if it needs to be put towards bills. This was such a blessing! Guess eating my black-eyed peas and cabbage on Jan. 1 really helped!


Woohoo! Very cool Pammie!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns

So glad to hear things are looking up for Greg.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't know if I had shared that my finances were really a concern for me. Just seemed like I couldn't get ahead of my bills. Well, yesterday, I received a letter from the hospital where I had my knee surgery two years ago this June. I thought, "Oh great, I owe them more money." To my surprise, it was a refund! I was thrilled! Put it in savings and this weekend will decide if it can stay there or if it needs to be put towards bills. This was such a blessing! Guess eating my black-eyed peas and cabbage on Jan. 1 really helped!


I believe we're going to start eating black-eyed peas and cabbage on First Day!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i admit to the naked knitter - but i did it innocently - i did tell you to scroll to the bottom but that wss to see the knitted skelton - truly i had not scrolled clear to the bottom - i thought it was funny but i realize there are some who would thought it in bad taste and to those i apologize.
> 
> sam


Sam I hadn't scrolled clear to the bottom either. I stopped at the skeleton thinking that was the bottom. I couldn't understand what everyone was talking about. Each time it was posted I went back to check and the skeleton was not knitting! Like a fool I kept checking and checking never going below the skeleton. Finally on the last time I did see the knitter. He didn't do a thing for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i admit to the naked knitter - but i did it innocently - i did tell you to scroll to the bottom but that wss to see the knitted skelton - truly i had not scrolled clear to the bottom - i thought it was funny but i realize there are some who would thought it in bad taste and to those i apologize.
> ...


guess either you're not gay, or you're quite happy where you are??!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns
> 
> So glad to hear things are looking up for Greg.


a hi to Nana Caren from a bread baker, down under- got to get started on the buns- don't want the oven on in the heat of the day. Feeding three Samoans for lunch, so it is coconut buns, with coconut cream!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

a hi to Nana Caren from a bread baker, down under- got to get started on the buns- don't want the oven on in the heat of the day. Feeding three Samoans for lunch, so it is coconut buns, with coconut cream![/quote]

Those sound very yummy. I have to get making some bread today as well. The teens like to make sandwiches on the week ends.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't know if I had shared that my finances were really a concern for me. Just seemed like I couldn't get ahead of my bills. Well, yesterday, I received a letter from the hospital where I had my knee surgery two years ago this June. I thought, "Oh great, I owe them more money." To my surprise, it was a refund! I was thrilled! Put it in savings and this weekend will decide if it can stay there or if it needs to be put towards bills. This was such a blessing! Guess eating my black-eyed peas and cabbage on Jan. 1 really helped!


I am so happy for you. I found I had a bit of $$ left over from the holidays that did not get spent, so I am putting that aside for a rainy day expense. You know, the kind that will suddenly pop up out of no where.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi to 5mmdpns what's all this about my name?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> the name comes from my great aunt Mwyffanwy.
> Mum told me that it means ' the sparkling water of a mountain brook' but I am open to correction by those with more knowledge than I. Love the song, but have not heard it in an age.


According to baby name books the name means "my little one" or "beloved". It is a very pretty name. Did your Mum sing you the song or did you hear it on the radio??

I have a different name too, and I thought I would see what your name was. So that is how I was interested in it!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

No we actually got it from the library on vynl and played it for my four year-old, one of the Welsh male choirs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> No we actually got it from the library on vynl and played it for my four year-old, one of the Welsh male choirs.


Must have sounded heavenly sung in the Welsh words. I do love other language sounds. Some are very musical in tones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the Welsh ofcourse have a reputation for that, here so do our Pacific and Maori people...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> the Welsh ofcourse have a reputation for that, here so do our Pacific and Maori people...


How wonderful!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I gather you do something in medecine?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> I gather you do something in medecine?


Yes. At 14 I started out working for Seven Regions Health Center in Manitoba. I was a personal support worker. I did that for 5 years. 
I worked as a nurse's aid in a hospital and nursing homes. I also did personal care for those in their homes.
I worked as an ambulance driver/attendant. (I even had the lights and sirens going a time or two!!! haha)
I became an RN and worked in hospital settings. 
I worked as a Diabetes Educator for the Native people living on reserves here.
I worked as a Community Health Nurse and foot care person.
I worked as a Director of Nursing in a retirement home.
Lastly, I worked as a person who set up and operated the home hemodialysis unit for a person on home dialysis.

But my most proud moment in my life was being a mother to my child!! Something very warm and fulfilling about that, one can not find it in any other occupation!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Thank you for the info. My library does not have the book but I will go in and make a bigger search. I did find both at bookfinds.com, the second book being the pricier but affordable but one was in French and the other in German. From one cover I do believe this weaving is very similar to Central and South American native rug weaving which is done outdoors on frames using their llama, alpaca and merino sheep wools so these are really beautiful and soft works of art. I will continue to explore.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > I gather you do something in medecine?
> ...


I agree, there is something about motherhood, ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


we used to have a book on Inca weaving [in French] but unfortunately it vanished long long ago...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

boy!! looks like I am developing the 'gift of the gab'
or in Irish she must have kissed the 'blarney stone' except I have never set foot on Irish shores!!??


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> boy!! looks like I am developing the 'gift of the gab'
> or in Irish she must have kissed the 'blarney stone' except I have never set foot on Irish shores!!??


Myfanwy, perhaps a fairy touched your lips with her wand and the words started to pleasantly bubble forth!!! hahaha, what a pleasant thought.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Jilze said:


> I've read all of the posts and believe I am able to decide what I look at or read as a personal choice and decision. I chuckled at the naked knitter and began skimming posts I didn't agree with, which was also my choice and decision. I so enjoy being connected with all of you that I just disregarded what I didn't want to read.
> I always appreciate both Sam and Dave's input, every time and trust all they post is done in good faith. I am perhaps a little more liberal than many who usually post, but I'm okay with that, as again, we all get to make our own choices and decisions and need to all remember that we are also responsible for what we write. I am so against censorship and free choice options!
> I think some may need to get a grip and move on! I do not think apologies were needed, Sam, least not by you! Post on!


I couldn't agree more. Well said! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

The only other form of headwear I'd like to abolish is the boater, possibly the most uncomfortable hat ever invented. They were part of the Summer school uniform when I was a boy, I detested them then and I still loathe the wretched things. _The Lad_ doesn't like them either and he has my sympathy. I'll quite happily provide the matches if he wants to ceremonially burn his when school finishes, it's what I did!

Dave[/quote]

Oh how I empathise Dave - when I was in secondary school, (not just yesterday I will admit) we had to wear a beret . . and it was maroon! As my grandmother used to say, "I don't have the face for a hat."


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is the update on Greig's condition. This is exciting for me so I just copied and pasted what his wife wrote 15 minutes ago:
> "The transfer request is in! Greig is waiting for his new bed in the respiratory unit. They said six weeks in the Critical Care ward but when God hears and answers prayers you never know what might happen. Tomorrow marks three weeks so that is half the time! Praise God! Greig took a short walk today and spent some time in a chair. He is back eating regular meals and looks really good! Keep praying for a great recovery"
> Thank you for all the good wishes, positive thoughts, and prayers.


So glad to hear your good news.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh how I empathise Dave - when I was in secondary school, (not just yesterday I will admit) we had to wear a beret . . and it was maroon! As my grandmother used to say, "I don't have the face for a hat."


I love hats--that I choose, of course! But maroon would clash terribly with my hair...no one wants to see that.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Is this the "boater" hat Dave is referring to? If so I would object too: http://www.boaterhat.org/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Is this the "boater" hat Dave is referring to? If so I would object too: http://www.boaterhat.org/


Heh. That's not one I'd choose! It does look terribly uncomfortable.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Dave, I am watching them make a bit of "mushy peas" on a TV show. It was not my idea of British mushy peas, but then what do I know about them? Do you happen to have a British mushy peas recipe to share? and are there more than one kind of the British mushy peas? The only thing that they got right on the TV show was they used green peas and not chick peas!!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hey Dave, I am watching them make a bit of "mushy peas" on a TV show. It was not my idea of British mushy peas, but then what do I know about them? Do you happen to have a British mushy peas recipe to share? and are there more than one kind of the British mushy peas? The only thing that they got right on the TV show was they used green peas and not chick peas!!


Yes Dave, where are you?? we need mushy peas and I have a dessert to go with....we need next weeks topic.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dave, I am watching them make a bit of "mushy peas" on a TV show. It was not my idea of British mushy peas, but then what do I know about them? Do you happen to have a British mushy peas recipe to share? and are there more than one kind of the British mushy peas? The only thing that they got right on the TV show was they used green peas and not chick peas!!
> ...


Just been feeding the ravenous gannets, _The Lad_. his side-kick and two of their chums are here for the weekend.

Sorry, I'm a 'Professional Southerner', I wouldn't dream of suggesting how to prepare mushy peas!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hey Dave, I am watching them make a bit of "mushy peas" on a TV show. It was not my idea of British mushy peas, but then what do I know about them? Do you happen to have a British mushy peas recipe to share? and are there more than one kind of the British mushy peas? The only thing that they got right on the TV show was they used green peas and not chick peas!!


I ate mushy peas several times while we were in England and really liked them. Didn't think I would.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Is this the "boater" hat Dave is referring to? If so I would object too: http://www.boaterhat.org/


That's the hated object, possibly the most uncomfortable hat ever invented. They're Summer dress regulations at many public schools and I don't know a boy who actually likes wearing the wretched things!

They make half-decent frisbees though and they do burn really well!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, it's 11p.m. in London on a Friday night, so it must be time for me to start a new thread. You can see what I'm cooking this weekend at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-56259-1.html

I do hope you'll pop in for a chat over a cuppa!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the "boater" hat Dave is referring to? If so I would object too: http://www.boaterhat.org/
> ...


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I am new to the Knitting Tea Party. Could someone please explain to me how it works?


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Dowager said:


> I am new to the Knitting Tea Party. Could someone please explain to me how it works?


Just read the banter and join in with your own snippets! Dave starts a new one every Friday (look above for the new thread). We're a bunch of foodies who also like to knit, crochet & do various crafts. We're international and like to discuss our differences. We're not political and stay away from contentious topics. Several in here are history buffs and add a lot of interesting info. 
This is just my take on the TP----enjoy!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Dowager said:


> I am new to the Knitting Tea Party. Could someone please explain to me how it works?


Welcome to the Tea Party, we all drop in for a chat with all that is going on that interests us, receipts for wonderful food is always on the menu. It starts every Friday at 11pm in London by Fireball Dave and if you click watch on the topic you get an email each time there is a new post. The new T Party has started for this weekend and if you click on http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-56259-1.html you will be taken to the new one. Enjoy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

look, watch, listen to the words carefully, i.e., check if someone just asked or answered the same question that you have. Check people's descriptions, and avatars- helps you to find a post again when you did not record what page it was on. Don't get personal- it is becoming multi cultural, Aus and us up early, then UK and finally you lot in the US and Canada. Has happened every day of your life afterall!? primarily enjoy it, I have suddenly found how exciting the internet can be!!
3.53 a.m. NZ Time. Sunday.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dowager said:


> I am new to the Knitting Tea Party. Could someone please explain to me how it works?


Hi, welcome! Everyone brings something special to the group even if it just your daily routine. Fireball Dave is our leader in London and he is a very fine cook indeed plus his sense of humor is hard to beat.

Once in a while a knitting subject will be introduced but you know everyone is probably knitting as we read and type--better than watching television any day. This topic started late Friday evening and already it is up to 51 pages. I suggest you skim through to get caught up and you will then be initiated and be more comfortable.

Judy & Twinkle

Oops my error this is the thread from last week--no wonder there are so many pages. Let's all go to: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-56259-8.html#978056
and continue our "conversations".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> My sure (a[/nd]/(s) steadfast pancake receipt.
> 
> 1cup flour [of your own preference]
> 1 egg [more, if you like it richer]
> ...


this is the one from page 39...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy, you write recipes the way I teach them to my kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

!!!


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to add that I. too, enjoy the tea party. It is the only thing on KP that I totally read.
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Gwen in L.A. said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

Holy cow  I was looking for this week's Tea Party...and clicked on a year ago!

Silly me


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And its taken me awhile to work out what was going on! how did fireball suddenly start being quoted? Scolled back a bit and kept thinking I haven't read this where am I up to?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> And its taken me awhile to work out what was going on! how did fireball suddenly start being quoted? Scolled back a bit and kept thinking I haven't read this where am I up to?


You're in a year ago thread.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > And its taken me awhile to work out what was going on! how did fireball suddenly start being quoted? Scolled back a bit and kept thinking I haven't read this where am I up to?
> ...


I know- but I had gone through this thinking to find that out


----------

